# Mynx's Wedding Journal - *Woohoo I'm married!!!!*



## Mynx

Well, I thought it was about time I started writing one of these since I think I'm driving my OH bonkers talking weddings all the time :haha: 


Firstly, I'll introduce myself properly and tell you a little about us :) 

My name is Nix and my OH is Jay... we met initially about 12 years ago thru an online game called Quake (very old shoot em up stylie) We both used to play and we were part of a "clan" and most of them were from London, and I got on well with them so thought it would be a good idea to have a meet-up at my place...Soooo we would all meet up around once a month or so and would go out clubbing and generally getting very drunk and having loads of fun! :haha: I was with someone else at the time so we never really did anything about our feelings. The meet ups fizzled out after a couple of years and he met someone else and then we didnt hear from him for years ... till a mate of mine said he was in touch with Jay again and passed on my details. By this time I was single, so I was able to do something about my feelings, which I did... to say Jay was hesitant was an understatement! He's been hurt in the past (his ex dumped him about 6 months after finding out he has Mulitple Sclerosis) and it took him a long time to get over her so he wasnt really looking for a relationship... I persisted and 6 months after our first "date" he finally admitted that yes, this is what he wanted! Took some persuading I tell ya! 
We'd been together for about a year and a half when I fell pregnant with Evie... that was a shock. But we were both adamant that we would go ahead with the pregnancy and take any pitfalls along the way. So he moved in with me in the August, and Evie was born in November :cloud9: 
It's been bloody hard along the way tho, we hadnt been together all that long so living together AND looking after a newborn baby AND contending with his MS relapses (he gets relapses if he's stressed or run down) has been so demanding for all of us but we've battled thru them one by one. 
For the last year or so, Jay has been saying that he wants to spend the rest of his life with me and for me to be his wife so at Christmas he got me an engagement ring... it wasnt quite the romantic "down on one knee" proposal that a girl hopes for but it was good enough for me :cloud9: 
Soooo January we decided to start looking into a date to set for the wedding and finally settled on September 3rd 2011... we decided that we'd rather get married as soon as we can and it was a toss up between a holiday or a wedding :haha: We worked out how much it was going to cost and thought that we might just be able to do it if we kept everything on very small scale. 

When we announced the date to our parents, my dad said he'd give us some cash towards it, as did Jay's parents, so we got 2 very nice lump sums, and that has meant that we could go a little bigger and better for the actual day :happydance: Dont get me wrong, it's still on a small scale, just not as small as it was going to be ;) The venue is costing us just over £3,000 and that's a drinks reception when we first get there, champagne toasts, sit down meal for 30 people, evening reception, dj, finger food for the evening, complimentary bridal suite for the night, table decorations and reduced room rates for our guests should they need a room :thumbup: 
Everything else is going to cost around £800, so for just under £4k, we really have kept the cost down, without it being too cheap iykwim?

So here we are.. just under 5 months to go and I have to say that I CANNOT WAIT! :happydance: 
I've been so organised that it's scaring even me :haha: but we're getting there...


----------



## Mynx

I'm having 1 bridesmaid (my almost 19 year old daughter Elisha) and 2 flower girls (Evie who will be 22 months and Nikkinoonoo's daughter Jessica who will be 3)

So far we've bought/sorted out ... 

*Venue* - Booked, needs to be paid for which we'll paying for some of it today at some point
*Registry Office *- Booked
*Notice of Marraige* - done and paid for (getting married in a registry office has saved us around £500!)
*Wedding Dress* - Ordered and paid for, just waiting for it to arrive now.
*Wedding Shoes* - Bought
*Wedding Jewellry* - Bought
*Veil* - Bought
*Tiara *- Bought
*Garter* - Bought
*Groom's Tux* - Bought
*Groom and Best man's Waistcoats/cravats/Tie Pins/Wing collar shirts* - Bought
*Flowers (My Bouquet, 1 posie and 25 rose button holes)* - Ordered and paid for, just waiting for arrival... we've gone with silk flowers because OH suffers from hayfever and also so they wouldnt wilt on the day :D
*Flower girl Wands* - Bought
*Mothers Coursages* - Bought (silk again for hayfever reasons)
*Groom, Best man and Fathers buttonholes* - Bought, waiting to receive
*Invites* - Printed, received and sent out along with RSVPS 
*Placecards* - Bought, just need to get names on them now 
*Bridesmaid accessories* - Ordered
*Flower Girl Accessories* - Ordered

I think all we need to sort out now is the bridesmaid dress/shoes, and the flower girls dresses/shoes but I cant get them till August as Elisha wants to lose some weight first and the flower girls will still be growing! 
I also want to get some "busy bags" for the kids that will be at the meal... there'll only be 2 other little ones under 5 at the meal (there'll be more in the evening) so it should be pretty easy to sort out some activity bags for them :) 

Also need to get some "thank you" gifts sorted out ... 

Bridesmaid (Elisha) - Necklace 
Flower Girls - What to get 2 toddlers as a thank you?!?!?! Ideas welcomed!
Fathers - Booze lol! Jay's dad loves a good bottle of red wine and my dad loves his vodka ;) 
Mothers - Bouquet of flowers each
Best man - Bottle of something... not sure what he drinks altho I'm sure Jay will know. 
Jay's sister - We want to get her something as she's getting the cakes sorted out :) 

Cant think of anything else at the moment! My brain is fried :rofl: 

If you've managed to read this far then yay! :happydance: Hope I havent bored you too much :haha: 

I'll probably post some piccies as we get closer to the day :D


----------



## booflebump

You can't bore us lot with wedding talk, don't you worry! You sound very organised :hugs:

xxx


----------



## slb80

Sounds perfect. Will look forward to following you count down x


----------



## Tiff

Aaaagh, you are one week before me! SO excited!!!!


----------



## FirstBean

Sounds Lovely. Will be following your journey and will look forward to the final countdown.


----------



## Miss_d

You are very organised, sounds like it will be a lovely day :)


----------



## honeybee2

it sounds so beautiful! please share with us your venue, decoration ideas, menu and of course- the dress!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mynx

Piccies will follow soon :D 

The venue is a local hotel to us and altho the surrounding area isnt great, the hotel itself has lovely gardens which will be perfect for the photos :thumbup: 
Our decoration ideas have been left in the hands of the co ordinator at the hotel... within the price of our wedding package is the table flower arrangements and the top table arrangement along with balloons too ... but we've asked for a red and cream theme (think strawberries and cream at Wimbledon!) which the manager has passed on to their florist. The manager has also said that anything extra we want to take in (eg Table confetti, place cards etc) we can take in the night before and as long as we leave full instructions with them, then they'll put them out exactly as we want :thumbup: That really takes the pressure off me because when we first started organising this wedding, it was looking likely that we'd be hiring a hall and I'd be rushing round like a blue arsed fly trying to get everything done! 

As for our menu, we've played it safe lol! 
Starter - Fan of Melon with seasonal fruits and raspberry coulis
Main Course - Half a roast chicken with sage and onion stuffing, roast potatoes, cauliflower and cheese sauce and carrots (and of course gravy lol) 
Dessert - Warm apple pie with vanilla cream. 

We thought that seeing as it was a set menu, that we'd be better off playing it safe... of course there's a vegetarian option but we dont have any veggies coming for the meal ;) We have a few nut allergy sufferers and a child that's dairy intolerant so that has to be talked over with the chef :D 

My dress, well, I've taken a bit of a risk really and ordered one from China :S I just hope it arrives and it's ok! *crosses fingers* It's a strapless A-Line floor length (no train) satin gown with flower aplique and beading details on the bodice. It's very pretty and very understated as we're having a small ceremony in a registry office so I didnt want anything too over the top. I did orginally buy another one (second hand) and when it arrived, it was lovely but it was far too big and the train was alot longer than I expected it to be :( It just didnt work for me so I took the risk on this new one from China ... I'm constantly worrying that it wont arrive tho so I'm making sure I have some money aside to either get another new one or to alter the first one I bought :( My dress is due to be shipped out on the 25th April so fingers crossed it all goes well! 

Jay's Suit.... well the first tux he ordered came to him way too big! And also, very scratchy, itchy and heavy... turns out that tuxedos usually contain a wool blend and he's allergic to real wool! Eeek! So we had to send it back :( We did find another however, and a proper budget suit (sounds bloody awful but really, it's not!) from ... *drum roll please* ASDA!!!! It arrived, and it fits perfect in every way, and is light weight, non scratchy and looks amazing on him :cloud9: He's a very happy bunny with it! It was £35 for the jacekt and £10 for the trousers... with postage it all came to £50 :D Proper bargain! And you wouldnt think it was a cheap suit, it looks so nice and crisp, best of all it's lightweight, just perfect for the summer :D 
He and the best man (who already had a black single breasted tux) have matching cream waistcoats, along with cream cravats and silk hankies and they both have a matching red rose cravat pin (so lovely) So all Jay needs now are some new shoes and he's ready to go :happydance: 

I have my shoes... not sure about them yet as they were darker than expected them to be.. turns out they're champagne coloured, not ivory :( But they're bloody gorgeous! I'll post piccies once Evie is in bed :) 
I also have my jewellry which are diamante flowers - matching necklace, earrings and bracelet... my tiara also has small flowers in diamante which will compliment the flower apliques on the dress ... my veil is a 2 tier shoulder length ivory one (rat tailed edges) with diamantes on, looks lovely.. altho still not sure if I'll be wearing it yet! 

Flowers - will also post pics of these up later, but as I said before, we've gone with silk for a number of reasons... budget.. they're cheaper than real flowers, they wont wilt on the day, we can have them delivered weeks before the wedding rather than hours, and also, OH suffers really badly with hayfever! I managed to get the bridal bouquet, 1 bridesmaid posie, 2 flower girl wands, 25 regular rose button holes, 4 groom/best man buttonholes, and 2 ivory lily coursages for around £100.. I didnt think that was bad! And the ones I've received so far are gorgeous! :thumbup: 

Cant really think of anything else to add atm, but will try and get some piccies uploaded later on :) x


----------



## honeybee2

oooo it sounds so lovely!!!


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun, it's not going to be the fanciest of weddings, or the biggest, but tbh, we're both a little long in the tooth now for all that :haha: Neither of us are big on grand gestures so it'll be just right for us :)


----------



## Mynx

I'm on the lookout for a frilly ivory bib for Evie and also a really pretty frilly or sparkly babygro for the evening lol! She usually goes to bed at 8pm so she'll be about ready to pass out by 10pm so we want to make sure she's ready for bed, but still in party mode :haha: Jay's parents will be having her overnight in their hotel room so they'll want to transfer her from her buggy to her cot without disturbing her too much!


----------



## twiggy56

everything sounds lovely...and you kept mentioning the budget but I think it sounds like you'v got everything you wanted! 

...looking forward to seeing pics of all these bits! :flower:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Woohoo, you got a journal! xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

https://baby.shop.ebay.co.uk/Baby-/...=1&_npmv=3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=15&_sc=1


----------



## honeybee2

not sparkly- but GORGEOUS!

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/bodieandfou/product/685_angel_baby_gro


----------



## Mynx

Ooo loving those bibs, thanks Nik :D 

And omg, that onesy is gorgeous!!! Love those little angel wings on it! :cloud9:


----------



## twiggy56

that onesie is ADORABLE!!

Aww might just have to get one of those for abigail anyway! Too cute!


----------



## twiggy56

This site shows you how to 'make over a onesie'! You could choose whatever onesie you wanted and add a little bit of netting to make a tutu! Would be comfy and cute! :thumbup:

https://www.favecraftsblog.com/how-to-makeover-a-onesie/


----------



## Mynx

Ooo thanks for that link hun, I've about given up trying to find an appropriate babygro now :( The closest I got was a really nice pair of Humphrey's Corner pjs from Mothercare.. the traditional layette style ones, they were really cute too :thumbup: 
But if I can adapt a plain babygro into something personal for us then all the better!! x


----------



## Mynx

I'm getting increasingly worried about this dress from China :( Really starting to fret over it now! I'm so worried that it's not going to come or if it does, that it'll be really crappy quality :( That'll serve me right for trying to save some pennies lol! 

I'm actually thinking more and more about altering the other dress that I have (hence why I havent sold it on yet) as a back up. I keep trying it on and thinking that it does look gorgeous, if only it fit properly.... it's also the train thing.. its' a chapel train (altho it does seem longer than other chapel trains I've seen!) I have 2 petticoats that are "train" ones and they just sit right under it.. but the 2 hoop a line one I have kinda does... oh the dilemma!!! 
I think I might wait for now.. my dress is due to be shipped out on the 25th of this month and I've paid for express shipping so it should be here by the beginning of May.. till then I guess I wont know anything! 

:hissy:


----------



## booflebump

I would see about taking your dress in to a dressmaker, she should be able to do what needs to be done to make it fit/to your liking. Maybe worth a shot if the china dress doesn't work out xxx


----------



## Mynx

I think I will hun. I've googled local wedding dress alterations and come up with one nearby to me and she does free consultations so I might email her and see about getting a consultation with my dress and find out how much it'll cost :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

I just dont trust china dresses- no china dress that ive seen looks good. Harsh, but you can tell the difference. How much did you pay for it? Only asking because Monsoon and highstreet stores do wedding dresses too! Also catalogues, I'd trust a BHS dress 100% more. Then again we all have different opinions and tatses in quality and what looks ok. 
I'm sorry that your anxious about it honey, I would be too! 
Fingers crossed that it will be ok.xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun, it was under £100 so I guess I'll probably get what I've paid for lol! Ah well, as I say, it serves me right for thinking what a bargain it was! You never know, it may arrive on time and be stunning :shrug: 
I've been looking at the BHS dresses and there's actually a really nice simple one that's right up my street and the dress is called.... EVIE! 

I reckon that's fate ;) x


----------



## Mynx

Ok so having decided that my first dress is just out of the question now (really gone off it, dunno why - I'll be selling that on Ebay lol!) and this China dress was just a BIG mistake, I've been on the search for another dress... and I've found THE DRESS! 

Just thinking about it makes me want to cry and my stomach flips over! It's stunning. And yes, it's still ALOT cheaper than a store bought one but it's from Ebay.. a UK seller ... and an ex-display one, so altho it's new, it has been tried on by other brides. 
It's a Tiffany Bridal dress and is stunning... it was a size 12 so it's going to be waaay too small atm but it gives me an incentive to lose weight! It also has a corsetted back which will allow a little give :happydance: It matches all the accessories I have bought so far and doesnt need a petticoat lol! And the price? 

£70 

Yes, £70 with £8 courier charges. 

Here's a couple of pics....

It's pouffier than I wanted and it does have a train, but omg I'm in love :cloud9: Besides.. I'm only getting married once, why not go for it!
 



Attached Files:







1703.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 26









THE dress!.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Lol 3 dresses!!! Tis a wonder you ain't divoirced yet :p 
Looks lovely Cola, have you ordered it? xXx


----------



## Mynx

I know Nik, 3 dresses is a bit extreme eh :S But hey, I'm in the process of putting the first one up on Ebay (it's being a right pain in the bum tho! Grr!) so hopefully I'll get my money back on that one and then when/if the other one arrives, I'll put that on Ebay too lol! At least I'll get some money back on them, I dont fancy my chances of cancelling my order with the China one because I've read they can be really awkward and the customer service is crap! 

Yes, I've ordered it now so I'll hopefully have it by the end of the week! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Ooo I hope this is the one :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

LOL me too Nik! I'm sure it is tho cos every time I look at piccies of it, my belly flip flops ;) Besides, it's gotta be 3rd time lucky eh :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

its beautiful! make sure your able to loose the weight for it though hun! you dont want 3 useless dresses! xxx


----------



## booflebump

It's beautiful! How much do you think you will have to lost to get in to it? Remember, with a lace up back and it being an unaltered sample, you might be able to get it to fit a size 14 xx


----------



## Mynx

Thanks girls :) 
I hope it does measure up to be more of a 14 than a 12, that would be great! :thumbup: 

I'm a 14 in regular clothes and I know that bridal dresses are usually on the small side lol! I reckon I've probably got to lose about a stone in weight, and that should easily be done tbh.. I drink far too much Cherry Coke, so cutting that out should help me shift the pounds.. it did last time I stopped drinking it! :haha:


----------



## booflebump

I've lost 12lbs just by stopping drinking sugary tea, coke and sticking to 1200/1200 calories a day :thumbup: You will get there xxx


----------



## Mynx

Ooo well done sweetie! That sounds very do-able to me ;) If I can lose 12lbs, then that would be perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

I've just had an email from the seller of the dress and he's arranged the courier already, it's being picked up tomorrow and will be delivered in 3-5 working days... hopefully it'll be here by the weekend!! :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Not sure if this will still work for anyone else now it's ended, but here's a link to the auction... 
The dress doesnt look quite as nice in these pics but I'm pretty sure that's just down to crappy lighting etc... 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170620368407&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## honeybee2

ive lost a stone and 11lbs by doing weight watchers online and doing the pro points system. Its £10 a month and I love it!!!! 

A stone is fairly easy to loose, cut back on a few things and have a brisk walk once a day! xx


----------



## Mynx

Wow HB, nearly 2 stone! That's fab hun :thumbup: 

I'm hoping I wont have too much to lose, but I guess I wont know till the dress gets here really! 

Anyways, got some piccies of the dress... excuse the poor quality but I took piccies of the Ebay piccies if you know what I mean! 
It shows the train etc, and while I didnt really like the train on my first wedding dress, I feel that this doesnt look quite as bulky or long so I'm happy with it :) 
It says in the listing that there's plenty of netting already under the dress so it doesnt need a petticoat, but I do have a 2 hoop a line one which I will try and see what it looks like :)
 



Attached Files:







P4120055.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 7









P4120058.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 7









P4120060.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mynx

More pics of stuff I have so far .. 

Pic 1 - Veil - Ivory shoulder length 2 tier rat tailed edged with crystals
Pic 2 - Shoes - Not sure about these as they're actually champagne rather than cream or ivory... but they're so pretty and really comfortable! I'll see when my dress comes :D
Pic 3 - Garter - My "something blue"
Pic 4 - Cravat Pin - Red Rose to compliment the bridal flowers ... very pretty :D
 



Attached Files:







P4120062.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3









P4120066.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6









P4120069.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4









P4120070.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mynx

And the final set of piccies for now....

Pic 1 - Bracelet - Diamant flowers which compliment the flower embroidery on the corset of the dress 
Pic 2 - Necklace and Earrings set - Matches the bracelet and flower embroidery :D 
Pic 3 - Tiara - Diamante and pearl flowers to compliment the bracelet and necklace set :D
 



Attached Files:







P4120071.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 1









P4120073.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 1









P4120074.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## honeybee2

aww, its sooooo girly and beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiff

Beautiful! I bet with some crinoline that dress will look just like in the pictures!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Bootiful Nik! I told you that already :D xXx


----------



## Mynx

Hehe thanks Nik :) Still waiting on the dress to arrive!! Gaaahh!! Glad it didnt arrive today tho as we were out at OH's parents all day and didnt get back till 10pm so there'd have been no one here to sign for it anyways lol! Hopefully it'll come tomorrow, the guy said the courier was collecting it on Monday morning and it would take 3-5 working days... tomorrow will be day 4 so that's not an unreasonable hope is it? ;) 

As for wedding dress number 1 .... It sold already! I put it up on Ebay with a starting price of £25 and a Buy It Now price of £75 with the option to either collect in person or I would arrange postage... someone bought it outright :thumbup: She's also said that she'll arrange her own courier to come and collect it which is even better! YAY! Dress no. 1 sold!!! :happydance: 

As for dress no. 2 (China dress)... still havent heard anything about that yet but as soon as I receive it, it will also be going up on Ebay :) 

As for that, that's all I've done the last couple of days lol! Need to get in contact with the venue manager about discounted room rates for our overnight guests and get the rooms prebooked and also talk to him about the special dietary needs of a couple of our guests (allergies etc) 

How is everyone?


----------



## Miss_d

thats great you sold your dress, you seem pretty organised :) x


----------



## Mynx

Woohoo my new dress arrived!!! It was left with a neighbour yesterday as we were out all day and she brought it over about an hour ago :happydance: It's bloody gorgeous! It needs a clean as it was a display model, and I really do need to lose some weight to get into it :haha: but it's beautiful!! Tried it on with the 2 hoop petticoat I have and altho it's not really needed, it does give it that extra vavavoom ;) I was also worried that my shoes wouldnt go with it but they do, perfectly! Not exactly the same colour but close enough and besides, they'll be under the dress all day anyways :haha:

Packaged up dress no. 1 today and a courier will be coming on Monday to collect that, the lady has paid too so yay! :happydance:


----------



## Miss_d

ohhhh exciting stuff, can we see pictures of your new dress :)


----------



## Mynx

Hehe cant take any pics atm because my camera battery is dead but I'll try and get some later on of it :) x


----------



## twiggy56

Your new dress is stunning! And all your accessories are beautiful...well chosen!

Yay for selling your other dress, least that went quick and painlessly! :happydance:

I agree- we need pics of the new one!


----------



## Jin

Just read your wedding journal and it sounds like everything is coming together nicely.

I have the same wedding jewellery as you lol


----------



## Mynx

Jin said:


> Just read your wedding journal and it sounds like everything is coming together nicely.
> 
> I have the same wedding jewellery as you lol

It's gorgeous isnt it! I believe we have the same flowers too, or at least very similar! You posted a pic in the "show me your bouquets" thread and I thought they looked very similar :) You have great taste ;) x


----------



## Jin

LOL thank you. So do you :winkwink:


----------



## Mynx

I bought a MR & MRS wooden set to go on the top table :haha: 

Got it from Ebay for a tenner and altho it's white, it's a matt paint so I can paint over it in cream and decorate it with some embellishments :D Looking forward to doing that! 
Also going to be getting some table confetti in red and gold. 

I've been looking at gifts for the wedding party and people that have helped out but I keep hitting brick walls about what to get :dohh: 

Here's who we want to get gifts for ... 

Elisha - My daughter who is bridesmaid, she'll be almost 19 
Evie - My youngest (she'll be 22 months then) Flower girl 
Jessicca - My best mate's little girl, she'll be 3 and a half and she's also a flower girl
What on earth can I get that's relatively inexpensive but a nice keepsake for 2 toddlers?!?! 

Best Man 
My Dad
Jay's Dad
My step mum - Thinking maybe flowers but not sure yet
Jay's Mum - Again, maybe some flowers but still not sure! 
Jay's sister and brother in law - They're getting the cakes sorted out for free :thumbup: 
3 Family Friends - (2 male, 1 female) They're doing the piccies between the 3 of them and we wanted to thank them properly for it.


----------



## Tiff

All the stuff looks lovely, and I'm SO glad you like your wedding dress! :wohoo: with selling the first one too! 

Everything is coming together quite nicely! :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Speaking of wedding dresses, I just checked the status of my China one... it's been sent to the warehouse and is due for dispatch on Monday :rofl: 

Knowing my luck, it'll come this week and be absolutely stunning as well and I wont be able to make up my mind between the 2 dresses!!! :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: It could happen! If it does you should take pictures of yourself in both and do a poll on here to get everyone's opinions. :haha:


----------



## Mynx

That's what I was going to do ;) 
Altho to be honest, I know that dress no. 3 is THE DRESS!!! I will try the China dress on tho, just to be sure of course :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Got some piccies of my dress :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P4170075.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 14









P4170076.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 13









P4170077.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mynx

More piccies....


Pic 1 - Hair accessories for the bridesmaid and flower girls, altho I'm expecting that Evie's hair still wont be very long or thick by then so she may end up having nothing or just a teeny clip in her hair :haha:

Pic 2 - Wedding Invite (evening ones are almost the same as the daytime ones apart from some of the wording) Gatefold design and there's also a red ribbon to tie around the card to keep it closed

Pic 3 - Front of Wedding Invite 

Pic 4 - Place cards .. these have small roses on and I still have to write these out but I'm waiting on RSVPs to find out who I need to write them for! 

Pic 5 - Mother's Buttonholes ... Ivory lillies, foam for my step mum and Jay's mum :)
 



Attached Files:







P4170078.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 1









P4170080.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8









P4170081.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 3









P4170083.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 3









P4170084.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mynx

Lol more pics ... sorry girls :blush:

Pic 1 - Flower girl wands... artificial flowers. Probably safer than real ones for toddlers! I preferred these to the baskets or posies because I thought the little ones might enjoy being "fairies" for the day ;) 

Pic 2 - Registry office - Not a very good pic as I took a picture out of the book lol but you get the general idea. On the outside it's a very ugly building. One of those 1960 angular style buildings that has seen better days. But I was pleasantly surprised by this particular room .. it's the smallest one as we cant afford the bigger ones (this one was £88 compared with £150) and it's smaller than the other 2 rooms but I have to say it's the nicest looking one :happydance: So we're happy with it and as for photos outside, there's an area that has a flower arch and lots of greenery so we wont have the ugly building in the pics :D 

Pic 3 - Another gratuitous piccie of my dress :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







P4170085.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 7









P4170086.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 9









P4170075.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mynx

Here's the link to our venue... 

As I've said before, it's basically smack bang in the middle of our local town so there's no rolling country sides or posh house etc but there's a gorgeous garden to take piccies in and the package prices was fantastic... and even better, it's pretty much right on our doorstep! :thumbup: 

https://www.weddingsinharrow.com/


----------



## honeybee2

I agree with the wands- my girls have got star wands because they'll only destroy the flowers! The dress is beautiful, and the room is atually very nice!!

Your venue looks good too- they do civil ceremonies there too then? xx


----------



## Mynx

Yes they do, but it worked to be quite expensive - altho the hotel charge £100 for the civil ceremony, the registrar coming out would charge £390 to come out to the hotel so we decided to keep the cost down and get married at the local civic centre which costs £91 all together and that includes our certificate :thumbup: Good thing is, the registry office is about a 5 minute drive from the hotel, and most of the people coming to the ceremony will have cars and space in their cars for the people that dont drive :D


----------



## honeybee2

oooh well thats a good deal then! 

I agree its lovely to a have a brillant location to marry in but your venue is very nice and will do the job! At the end of it you'll have a wonderful husband! 

Our whole day is in one location- but thats good for me!


----------



## Mynx

I actually wanted a different venue but it was alot more expensive per head so it wasnt to be :cry: But this one is nice, it ticks all the boxes and the staff there are lovely so I cant complain :D 
I would have loved to have the ceremony at the venue, so convenient and and so much nicer too but what with trying to keep costs down etc... maybe if we win the lottery we'll have the ceremony there too...altho we'd have to give a new Notice of Marraige, but hey, if we've won the lottery, sod the expense :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

hahahaha! I agree!


----------



## twiggy56

Room looks lovely hun! I really like how it's got that personal feel to it too :flower:

Dress hangs beautifully on the hanger! Bet it looks gorgeous on...the skirt fabric is just gorgeous...should get good movement for pics!


----------



## Tiff

It all looks amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Thanks girls :hugs: 

The dress does look stunning on, if only I could do it up properly!! Aah well, seems I have about a stone and a half to lose between now and September... I'm hoping that's do-able considering I've been a little naughty all week :haha: But then again, I didnt have my dress till Friday so now I have a huge incentive to lose the weight!


----------



## Tiff

You can do it! I know HB already suggested it, but join WW online!!!! 

I did it last year, started the program on Feb 15th, did it for a month and a half (stopped when FIL died, things got too stressful) but I lost 24lbs!!! I rejoined in order to slim down some more for the wedding, have about 8lbs lost.

It definitely works!


----------



## Mynx

Ok well so far I've cut out Cherry Coke and all other fizzy drinks and have cut out booze as well and cut back on the snacks... I had a go at the Wii today (Just Dance) and omg I was sweating :haha: 

So far after 1 week (and a relapse lol) of no fizzy drinks or booze and limited snacks I've already lost an inch from my waist! Only lost 1lb in weight tho so we'll see how that pans out :) 

I've just ordered Elisha's bridesmaid necklace set... Pearl earring, necklace and bracelet.. very pretty and goes with the whole ivory theme :thumbup: 
I've also ordered dolly bags for us both :D 

China dress was supposed to be dispatched today but there's still no change on the progress yet, so we'll see!


----------



## honeybee2

your doing well already!! xx


----------



## Mynx

According to the tracking info, China dress is in Germany atm lol! Looks like it'll be here either tomorrow or Thursday! 

Today we've been out to the hotel and paid another £1500 of our total so that leaves us with £1200 left to pay over the next 4 months.. we've also sorted out provisional bookings for our overnight guests who are coming down on the Friday night and staying till Sunday morning :D 

I've also bought Elisha a really nice ivory organza (has a beautiful sheen to it, very much like the organza top layer on my dress) wrap to wear over her red bridesmaid dress... seen some shoes for her too but they dont have her size so have emailed the seller (good old Ebay lol!) to ask when/if they'll have her size in any time soon :thumbup: 

Feel like we've got a good load of stuff done and paid for now :thumbup: I'm able to breathe a little easier :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

ooph! it feels good when things are done though doesnt it!


----------



## Mynx

It sure does! 

Is it normal to start getting obsessed with watching wedding programs? :blush: 
I've got quite hooked on Dont Tell the Bride and I have to say that I've been quite horrified by some of the decisions that some of the grooms make but omg, they pull it off in the end and the day always seems to run smoothly lol!


----------



## honeybee2

obsessed is not the word.


----------



## Mynx

Hahah glad it's not just me! Thought I was losing my marbles there ;) I find myself constantly comparing as well! Gaah!


----------



## NuKe

its the cake programs for me!!! cake couture, and that one wer there are 3 from the bride to chose from after the 3 different bakers bake her cakes from her theme! well done on losing an inch! thats fab!! and i love pearls, im wearing my late Grandma's string. :)


----------



## Mynx

There's a wedding cake proggie on atm hun, BBC 2 :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

We don't have cable. :haha: We download whatever we want to watch... but I'm obsessed with wedding dresses. I have a serious problem!!! I love them SO much and I can't stop looking at them. Its my fave thing to see when people finally post pictures of their weddings. :haha:

Doesn't it feel great to have stuff checked off the list??? :yipee:


----------



## Mynx

I know what you mean about the wedding dresses! Jay keeps asking why I want to look at yet more dresses when I already have THE dress! He reckons that owning 3 wedding dresses in the last couple of weeks is more than enough for any girl :rofl: 

And yes, it feels great to have more stuff checked off! Still feels like loads to do but it's stuff I cant do yet, like the bridesmaid stuff! Damn these kids and their diets or growing!!! :hissy: 

:haha:


----------



## Tiff

Trying to get my BMs dresses finished was a nightmare! Between two of them planning their own weddings and being busy (rightfully so, I didn't begrudge that at all), the 3rd finishing off her last year of nursing studies and then finally my 4th with her pregnancy announcement!

I was stressed to the MAX about that. Hopefully yours goes smoother than mine!


----------



## Mynx

Thankfully I just have one adult (well, 18 year old :haha:) bridesmaid and 2 toddler flower girls so it literally is just about growing in the toddlers and shrinking in the teen :haha: 
I think I'd go mad if there were any further complications tho, how on earth did you keep your head?!


----------



## Tiff

I didn't. :blush: 

Ranted in my journal if I'm honest. :blush: If they had left it any later I would've blown the proverbial gasket, but thankfully it all squeaked together in the nick of time. :argh:


----------



## Mynx

Yeah I saw that in your journal hun, I'm glad it all got sorted out! I know it was a big worry for you, so must have felt great to get them done :thumbup: 
These journals are great! Not only do you get input and opinions from fellow brides, just writing everything down helps to sort out my fuzzy wedding head :haha: and also, it's a great place to rant or air the worries! Dont know why I didnt make one sooner tbh ;) 

Anyways, just checked the tracking on my China Dress and it's in transit for delivery having spent most of yesterday trecking across Asia and Europe :haha: That means I'll get it today! It's been really cool being able to follow it's journey from China! I'm seriously praying that it's totall shoddy and nasty and I hate it!


----------



## Mynx

China dress arrived... it's immaculate, and I cant fault the tailoring of the dress at all... it's a gorgeous looking dress and having tried it it on, it fits like a glove, unlike the Tiffany one.... but it's just NOT ME!!!! :happydance: I'm so relieved lol! 
The Tiffany dress gives me a much better shape, even tho it's gaping at the back because it's too big ;) I can just imagine what it'll be like when it does fit properly! I may even contact a seamstress about letting it out, need to see if that's possible.. I guess it depends how much "spare" fabric is in the seams I guess! 

Omg I'm so pleased the China dress isnt suitable!! :happydance: I was really worried that I'd have a tough choice to make but having tried on my Tiffany dress again, the choice was simple! 
At least I can sell the China dress at some point (I wont just yet, I'm going to keep hold of it for now as a "backup") and get my money back on it :thumbup: 

Will post piccies later of it!


----------



## Mynx

I'm actually thinking of putting in a bigger modesty panel behind the corset lacing and also changing the lacing from regular corset style lacing to corset ribbon - I personal This is of course if I dont manage to lose enough weight so I will give that a try in August I think! That'll give me a month to get it sorted out if needed :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

i wana see a pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiff

honeybee2 said:


> i wana see a pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


DITTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My first dress was a zipper back and I was going to have it converted to a corset lace up back to give me that extra bit of room to play around with. Great idea!!!


----------



## honeybee2

I agree this forum is incredible! I love the fact that no one is judging and all very supportive. xxx


----------



## Mynx

My Tiffany dress is already corsetted, but it looks like it's designed to be pretty closed at the back if you know what I mean? The corset lacing is very thin, and the modesty panel behind it is tiny... I've just bought some corset ribbon (so it's a stronger ribbon than usual and also prettier than the corset lacing) and as the dress already as the eyelets for lacing, that shouldnt be a problem. What I was thinking was trying to make a larger modesty panel and with the ribbon lacing, so altho the gap would be bigger, it would become much more of a feature than as it is now, and also it would fit better ? I dont know... I might take it to a seamstress and see what they recommend :shrug: 


I'll be taking some pics this afternoon of the China dress and also the corset back of the Tiffany dress to show you what I mean :)


----------



## Tiff

I know that the people who do alterations told me they do it all the time, converting the corset backing. I think they were going to charge me $80 to have it converted from zipper back to full corset... if yours already has the hardware there I can't imagine it'd be that much? 

Definitely take it to get looked at first, they might be able to give you some insight!


----------



## Mynx

Ok a couple of piccies... 

Pic 1 is the China dress.. it's very simple and gorgeous but really isnt the fairy tale dress that I had in mind... I didnt go for a more elaborate one previously as I thought that maybe I'm too old for that sort of thing... 

Pic 2 is THE dress... my Tiffany Bridal bargain :cloud9: This is much more what I had in mind. The thought I was too old for a more elaborate dress soon disappeared when I saw it :haha: 

Pic 3 is a close up of the corset back...from the way the modesty panelling is placed, it seems as tho that corset is designed to be done up as close as possible, so maybe with a larger modesty panel and some prettier corset ribbon, it would be fine? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







P4210092.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 21









P4170077.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 18









P4210094.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I wanna seeeeeeeeeee.... ur away this weekend ain'tcha? When you home nik? Are you about next weekend? We might be going to Shauns mums next weekend one day but if we come roun to you one day the following week will you dye me barnet pls? :) xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oh and of course getcha frocks out :p xXx


----------



## Mynx

Yus of course darlin :) I dont fink we're busy the following weekend? So yes, I'll dye your barnet and I'll get me frocks out ;) xXx


----------



## Tiff

I see what you mean about the back! Yes I think it should be pretty easy to have it converted a bit more. :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

You think so too? At the moment it looks pretty awful with it gaping open but I wondered if I changed the corset lacing to ribbon and then added a larger modesty panel, it might make it a little more decorative and also look better if it it has a gap between the 2 edges if you see what I mean lol!


----------



## honeybee2

ooo I much prefer your tiffany one!!! xx


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun :) My eldest daughter does too, and I absolutely adore it! :cloud9:


----------



## Mynx

I've come up with a list of what's been done, what needs to be done and what's in progress! I needed to get it all out of my head and off the various scraps of paper laying around :haha: 
I'll add to it as and when I think of more stuff lol!


*Done/Paid *
Notice of Marraige 
Registry office Booked 
Venue Booked and partly paid for
Venue times sorted 
Menu sorted
Colour scheme sorted
Invites - ordered, printed and sent out
RSVPs - some received
Wedding Dress
Bridal Accessories 
Groom's Suit
Groom's Accessories
Best Man's Accessories
Flowers and buttonholes
Bridesmaid Accessories
"Photographers" sorted (friends!)
"Chauffeur/car" sorted (friend)
Accomadation for guests booked
Top Table decoration sorted - Venue provides flowers and we've bought something else too ;)
My Wedding Ring
Make up Artist sorted (friend of a friend!)


*In Progress* haha:)
Cakes 
Favours
(These are both out of my control as my future MIL and SIL are sorting these out!)
Wedding Schedule (not an official one, but one for my wedding party so we know what we're doing!)
Groom's Speech
My Speech... still not sure about this yet, will decide closer to the time!
Losing Weight to get into my dress!! 


*Still to Do/Get*
Possible alterations to dress?
Bridesmaid dresses/shoes (cant get these till August!! :hissy:)
Table Confetti
Gifts for wedding party and parents 
Groom's shoes (he's seen 2 pairs he likes but cant decide! One pair is a gangster spats style :haha:) 
Wedding Vows
Music 
Jay's Wedding Ring
Busy Bags for kids
Hair Stylist (going to ask my neighbour who does very cheap rates!)


----------



## jms895

Hey new stalker here :D


----------



## Mynx

Welcome hunny! :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Received Elisha's organza stole and the satin dolly bags :happydance: Getting there slowly now! 

Been thinking about music for the wedding and it's been so bloody difficult! Trying to whittle down the songs we like to just a few and picking where they'll be and if they'll be appropriate! Gaah!

Anyways, I have a short list....

Guests coming in - Enya - Caribbean Blue (we both love the Enya sound)

Walking down the Aisle - Havent completely decided yet but it's between instrumental versions of Halo by Beyonce or Bittersweet Symphony by The Verve 

Signing the Register - Signed Sealed Delivered - Stevie Wonder :haha:

Guests Walking Out - Havent really decided on this one yet 

First Dance - At Last by Etta James/You Give me Something by James Morrison/You're In My Heart by Rod Stewart - There are more but we're having trouble deciding as we dont have a set "our song" 

Dance With Daddy - Isnt she Lovely by Stevie Wonder (I think.. not 100% sure on this, might find something different between now and September :haha:)


----------



## stardust599

Been having a little read of your journal, I'm another stalker now. Don't know how to help with the music sorry - we're having traditional scottish bagpipes at the ceremony and then my OH is in charge of the night time music!! xx


----------



## Tiff

Love your music selections! I changed the one for my Father/Daughter dance, so I can appreciate potentially changing your mind. :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Mynx

My so-called short list got longer once I showed it to Jay :haha: 

I'm postive now what I'll be walking down the aisle to ... Bittersweet Symphony by the Verve.. the intro to that song is amazing!


----------



## Mynx

I'm a little worried that my 2 hoop petticoat just wont cut the mustard with my dress ... I'm not sure it's going to fill it out enough, altho I'm sure it probably will, but here's some pics of it .. it already has some tulle and netting underneath but when it's on, it definately needs more "bouffing" out if you know what I mean.. when I put the 2 hoop petticoat on, it helps to bouff it out but I wonder if its enough? 

Just looking at the pics (and I appreciate how difficult it is to gauge how much bouff the dress will take!) what do you girls think? Should I get a 3 hoop one? Or one of those extra full hoopless crinoline ones?
 



Attached Files:







P4170075.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









P4170077.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6









P4120058.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tiff

For this, I have no idea. :( My dress comes with all the crinoline in it. Are there any shops that sell the hoops or crinoline so you can try it on with your dress to see??


----------



## Mynx

Tried my dress on again today so Jay's mum could see it ... she fell in love with it :cloud9: It fitted better too! 
I think my idea of corset ribbon instead of the corset laceup stuff will be better and much more comfortable too.. I would then just need to make a wider modesty panel (if needed!) and it'll be perfect! Of course I still want to lose some weight, I think a stone at the very most should do it, but even if I only manage to lose half a stone, then it wont be a problem as I have the situation covered ;) 

I got really quite excited today just trying on my dress, and I fell in love with it all over again.. I'd been having a little bit of "dress envy" lately so I think I needed to try it on again ... the 2 hoop petticoat I have is perfect too, now that the corset part can be pulled in a little more, it "pouffs" the skirt out a bit more than before and is gorgeous!!!

ETA - Elisha took a piccie of me in it on her phone earlier so I'm just waiting for her to inbox my Facebook with the pic, so I'll post it here when I have it!


----------



## booflebump

Aww :cloud9: You will look a perfect little princess :) xxx


----------



## jms895

No idea about the hoops hun I am clueless :shrug: sorry! But it looks lovely!

Loving your song choices.

Youa re soooo organised, wanna come and sort mine out? :lol:


----------



## Mynx

We're now having Halo by Beyonce as our first dance :) I made Jay sit down and listen to the lyrics tonight and they're very fitting for how things were with him at the beginning of our relationship :happydance: 

Still not totally set on the aisle music yet, I was going to have an instrumental version of Halo but having it twice seems a bit OTT :haha:


----------



## Tiff

I'm sure you'll find something! I can totally understand Halo, its such a beautiful song. :cloud9:


----------



## Mynx

That's what I thought too Tiff.. I'm 100% certain that it's going to make me cry tho :haha: 
As for aisle music, I'm now leaning towards either the instrumental of Norah Jones - Dont Know Why or Etta James - At Last. Altho I may still have Bittersweet Symphony Intro and use Etta James for the music as we're leaving the registry office :D

Right.. time for another list ...

*Still to Get* 
Bridesmaid Dress and Shoes
Flower Girls Dresses, shoes and socks
Jay's Shoes
Jay's Ring 
Busy Bags
Gifts for the wedding party
Wedding Bubbles
Basket/box to put buttonholes in 
Wedding Car ribbons 
My wedding makeup + lashes

And that's pretty much it! 

Just need to completely settle on the music we want and also to sort out our vows :D 

I've decided on some of the gifts now - 
Jay - A watch
Bridesmaid - Locket
Flower Girls - Personlised Trinket boxes
Best Man - Personalised Cufflinks or wallet
My Dad - Cufflinks and wallet
Jay's Dad - Cufflinks and wallet
My step mum - Brooch/necklace
Jay's Mum - Brooch/necklace
Jay's sister - Not sure yet
Our friends doing the Photographs - Not sure yet

Most of the wedding party are staying at the hotel on the Friday night so we plan on having them over that evening for a few drinks etc so we might give them their gifts on the Friday night... still not completely decided on that yet because we may end up presenting them during the speeches :shrug:


----------



## Tiff

I'm not familiar with registry weddings, but if you want Bittersweet Symphony to walk down the aisle to then have it! :smug: I am learning that it doesn't matter about traditions so much for me, its what I want! :haha:

Like, I'm not having a church wedding... but I want my cathedral veil. So as long as it goes with my dress I'll have it and to heck with people telling me I can't. :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

I say if you want Bittersweet Symphony then you should go for it too. It's your day, so as Tiff says, it doesn't matter about traditions :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

I have a bridesmaid dress! :happydance: It's perfect for my very picky 18 year old.. she loves it and so do I :cloud9: 

Its a Monsoon "Bexter" dress and altho it's not available in the Monsoon shops anymore, I found a site that was selling it for £160 :shock: 
I got it on Ebay for £31!!! Bargain!! Elisha is around a 12-14 at the moment (closer to a 14 tho) and the dress is a size 12 but she wanted to lose some weight anyway, and this way she only needs to drop 1 dress size to get into it :D 

Woohoo!!
 



Attached Files:







Monsoon dress.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmmyReece

that dress is gorgeous :D


----------



## Jemma_x

The dress is gorgeous x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Mynx said:


> I have a bridesmaid dress! :happydance: It's perfect for my very picky 18 year old.. she loves it and so do I :cloud9:
> 
> Its a Monsoon "Bexter" dress and altho it's not available in the Monsoon shops anymore, I found a site that was selling it for £160 :shock:
> I got it on Ebay for £31!!! Bargain!! Elisha is around a 12-14 at the moment (closer to a 14 tho) and the dress is a size 12 but she wanted to lose some weight anyway, and this way she only needs to drop 1 dress size to get into it :D
> 
> Woohoo!!

Ooooo pitty frock!! She will look gorgeous xXx


----------



## Tiff

Beautiful!!!! :dance:


----------



## Mynx

Elisha's dress arrived today... I dont think she likes it tho, she keeps on saying it's too long (mid calf length) but it's tough, I'm the one getting married, not her! Apart from the fact that it's too small atm, it's gorgeous! I love it, the perfect red and the perfect ivory accent too :D 

My corset ribbon arrived this morning too :happydance: So I've changed it over and omg it's made a really big difference to the look of the back of the dress! It looks soooo much better, I'm really pleased! The ribbon only cost me £3 and I bought it from a corset website so I'm hoping it's a good strong one and will stand up to being used in a corset!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Aww bugger about the dress, but I recon I could have gotten odd on that lol. Pleased you like it tho! And woohoo for the corset ribbon website! I wanna see it on! xXx


----------



## Mynx

When ya get back from your holibops, I'll try it on for ya ;) I'm not gonna try it on for a couple of weeks so that any weight loss will be reflected in my being able to do the corset up tighter! :D xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Cool! And you might notice mine more too cos I will be in smaller clothes lol xXx
Will speak to ya lata Cola xXx


----------



## Mynx

Here are a couple of pics of the back of my dress ... 

Pic 1 is of the corset back with the lace strings... 
Pic 2 is of the corset back with the ribbon... 

I know which I prefer!
 



Attached Files:







P4210094.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4









P5060144.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mynx

Quick sneaky pic of me in the dress... only problem was there was no one around to take a piccie of me in it, so please excuse the dodgy angles and camera work! 
Also bear in mind that it doesnt fit quite properly yet, still have a couple of inches to lose to get the back done up right (altho it does do up!)
 



Attached Files:







P4290134.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 10









P4290136.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tiff

:cloud9: Beautiful!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Gorgeous!! xXx


----------



## Mynx

You can still see it for real after your holiday darlin ;) Any excuse for me to put it on again! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

gorgeous dress!


----------



## EmmyReece

that dress is so pretty, you're going to look amazing on your wedding day :flower:


----------



## Mynx

Aww thanks ladies :blush:


----------



## Mynx

Ooooo just seen my ticker.. 3 months, 3 weeks and 6 days :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Crazy! I saw that and was like "How are you in the 3's when my wedding is only a week after yours and I'm in the 4's still?" Then I realized that we're only 3 days away from ME being in the three's.

:shock: Holy crap.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Mynx said:


> Ooooo just seen my ticker.. 3 months, 3 weeks and 6 days :happydance:

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hope I can lose lots more weight in that 3 months so we can go shopping :D xXx


----------



## Mynx

Tiff, I know hun! It's actually going really quickly altho I often feel that I cant wait for the next 3 or so months and want it to be next week :haha: 

Nik, you'll lose loads more by then! I cant wait to go dress shopping wiv ya! You gonna have a hat? Or one of those forehead jobbies that everyone was wearing at the Royal wedding? :rofl:


----------



## Jin

Beautiful dress Mynx. And the ribbon makes it look even better. Really gives it that finishing touch :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Hoping that all the flowers arrive this week!! Cant wait to see them! I've been waiting for over 2 months for them now, the usual waiting time is 4 weeks according to her Ebay shop but there was a delay due to illness so fingers crossed! 

Tried my dress on again today and omg, it looks like I only need to lose 2 inches for the dress to do up properly at the back! 
Any ideas on getting rid of back fat anyone? It looks like I have a builders bum poking out the back of my corset :rofl: I'm hoping that will go down tho once I lose a couple more inches :shrug: 
Having done Just Dance 2 on the Wii all week and cutting out Cherry coke, vodka, and snacks for the past 3 weeks, I've only lost a few lbs. I'm a little disheartened by this but then again, I suppose losing it slower is better than it dropping off quickly and then going straight back when I stop a day or two of exercising? *sigh*
I am hopeful that if I continue doing the dancing (thinking of going to a Zumba class next week!) and keep the booze and fizzy drinks and snacks out that I'll definatley lose the couple of inches (and maybe more!) that I need!!! 
When I tried on the dress, I was looking at the skirt and even with a 2 hooped petticoat and the layers of netting the dress already has, I'm thinking it needs something a little more? I might try adjusting the hoops on the petticoat and see if that makes a difference or I may buy a hoopless crinoline petticoat just to puff out the skirt a little more :shrug:


----------



## booflebump

Unless you are a really teeny tiny minny, corsets have a bad habit of giving you back fat even if you don't really have any there! As you lose weight, it will diminish :thumbup: PLus you can always kinda 'tuck' your back in to your dress (being a bride is not at all glamorous :haha:)

xxx


----------



## Mynx

Hehe thanks hun, I'm only a tad overweight and certainly not a skinny minny! I wish LOL! Havent been skinny since I was in my 20's and even then, I looked unhealthy cos I was too thin! 
I hope the back fat diminishes lol cos it's sooo ugly! :haha: But as you say, being a bride isnt glamorous lol.... hey, being a woman isnt glamorous! Stuff we have to go thru eh!


----------



## Tiff

Yeah, I get that too. And the side boob flab that isn't even remotely attractive. My friend and I joke around that the back fat is our "wings". :haha:

Fingers crossed your stuff comes soon!!!!


----------



## Mynx

Bloody back fat! I do like the "wings" analogy tho, might have to use that if I cant get rid of them :haha: Hell, I might even make a feature of it!! :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Well, my China dress has just gone onto Ebay .. finally parting with it :haha: I'm hoping to get some funds in my PP account so I can get J's shoes and another petticoat for my Tiffany Bridal dress!! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

I'm having a bit of a down day today :( 

I dont have alot of family that I actually want at our wedding - most of the family on my Mum's side are complete nutters (and not nutty in a good way either!) so I'd rather them not be there.. besides the fact that we've never been very close with that side of the family over the years... except for my Mum's sister.. my beloved Auntie and her husband.. so they've been invited to the whole day. They live about an hour's drive away so they'd drive down in the morning and drive back in the evening :thumbup: Or so we were hoping... 

I had a text off her today saying that they're not sure if they can make the wedding for one reason or another (something to do with her husband not being able to get time off work as all their holiday is taken up for this year) so she's asked me not to save them places at the meal, just in case they cant actually make it :( She also said that if they do manage to sort out time off, then they'd come to the ceremony at 11.30am and then do their own thing for a few hours till the evening reception (7pm!!) So that'll be 7 hours that they're off doing whatever! I really dont like the idea of that happening! There is a restaurant in the hotel we're having the meal and the reception in, so at a push, they could eat in there but at the same time, I really dont like the idea of them having to eat away from us and miss out on the speeches etc :( 
I've told her that their places will remain theirs until a fortnight before the wedding when we have to give the hotel final numbers for the meal but in the meantime, I hate not knowing! :hissy: 
I'm really upset at this because she's the only person on my Mum's side that I really want there for the whole day. My mum and my brother passed away 5 years ago so family wise, I'll only have my Dad and his wife there if my Aunt doesnt come :cry: 
Of course I'll have my 2 girls there and my best friend who has been like a sister to me over the years, and I'm so grateful to them for that, but at the same time, it would have been really nice to have someone there who represents my Mum you know? 

Sorry girls, just needed to get it all out as it's been chewing me up all day :cry:


----------



## Mynx

Retail therapy has helped a little *sniff* 

I've ordered another petticoat :haha: It's a 4 hooped, 5 tier one which I'm really hoping will fill out the skirt of my dress nicely :thumbup: 
Oh and we bought J's wedding ring too :happydance:


----------



## snuggles21

sorry to hear that your auntie might not make it to the wedding :hugs: maybe try explaining to her why its so important to you that she's there? she might not realise the way your feeling. hope everything works out

yay for the petticoat and wedding ring though! :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

I agree, she might not realize how important she is to you. :hugs: I'm sure if you tell her how much it'll mean to you she'll come around. At least, I hope she does! :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll echo what the other ladies have said. Tell her how much it means to you that she is there, and hopefully you'll get a better response :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Yup I will definatley do that, thanks girls :hugs: Its nice to know I can rely on you all to make me feel better! :hugs: I shall give her a call tonight, hopefully she'll then make an added extra effort to sort something out!


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwww :hugs: let us know how it goes hun ... :flower:


----------



## Tiff

Definitely let us know!


----------



## Mynx

My petticoat arrived today!! :happydance: That's petticoat number 4 :rofl: First 2 were petticoats with a train and they were for the first dress with the long bulky train... so were no good for the China dress that I'd ordered.. so I then ordered a 2 hoop petticoat for the China one which was lovely :) But then of course I found my dream dress and the 2 hooped petticoat wasnt quite right for it! 

But this one is GORGEOUS! It's a 4 hooped, 5 tier one and cost me £20 on Ebay and really puffs my dress out beautifully :happydance: I'm so happy with it! 

Still havent had a chance to chat with my Aunt yet, but I intend on giving her a call over the weekend when she wont be so busy :thumbup:


----------



## Jin

Fingers crossed for you that your Aunt can find a way to make it to your wedding, and I'm glad you've finally found your perfect petticoat x


----------



## EmmyReece

yay, glad you've found the perfect petticoat :wohoo:


----------



## Mynx

This is the petticoat :)


----------



## EmmyReece

I never thought I'd say this about a petticoat, but that's really pretty :D


----------



## Mynx

Hahah I thought the same thing when I saw it too! And for £20, it was a bargain and looks great under the dress too :thumbup: 
When I next try on my dress, I'll take some updated pics with the new petticoat :)


----------



## Tiff

:happydance: That's awesome! 

I don't need anything under my dress, its got like 10 layers of crinoline under it already! The good thing to is after the wedding you could always sell all the undergarments and make some money back! :happydance:

Are you planning to keep your dress or sell it? I want to sell mine (we have no space for it) and everyone is horrified! They think I should keep it in case Claire wants to wear it for her wedding some day. :shrug:


----------



## Jin

Wow. That's some petticoat. I have petticoat envy :blush: 

I can't wait to see the updated pics.


----------



## Mynx

Ordered the flower girl dresses today. The sleeves and the bodices are very slightly different but that shouldnt matter too much should it? They're the same colour, and shape and the skirt part of the dresses are identical, so they should look almost the same ;) 
Also, ordered J's shoes at last! He wanted some black and white gangster spat style shoes so that's what he got :haha: They'll look great with the black tux :D


----------



## Mynx

This is Evie's dress ... the other dress is almost identical except the shoulders are double spaghetti straps ... does it matter that their dresses are a little different? Here's the other one...


----------



## Mynx

J's gangster spats shoes :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think the dresses will look really cute together hun :)


----------



## EmmyReece

and those shoes are fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Updated list :happydance:

*Still to Get*
Bridesmaid Shoes
Flower Girl's shoes and socks
Busy Bags
Gifts for the wedding party
Wedding Post Box for cards etc
Basket/box to put buttonholes in
Wedding Car ribbons
My wedding makeup + lashes
Wedding Undies/lingerie

And that's pretty much it!

I've decided on some of the gifts now -
Jay - A watch with an engraved message on the back
Bridesmaid - Personlised compact mirror
Flower Girls - Personlised Trinket boxes
Best Man - Personalised Cufflinks or wallet
Jay's Parents - Large silver engraved frame to put a decent wedding pic in :)
My Dad and step mum - Large silver engraved frame to put a decent wedding pic in
Jay's sister - Not sure yet
Our friends doing the Photographs - Not sure yet

Chosen our music now, just need to sort out additional vows :thumbup:


----------



## jms895

Ooooh its getting nearer! And things are starting to come together :D

Love the cute dress for Evie xx


----------



## Mynx

J has bought my wedding pressie :happydance: 
It's a Links of London bracelet with some charms on that someone on here was selling (brand new, never worn etc) I was going to get it for Elisha as a bridesmaid gift but she already has one - it's seen better days, granted, but she has one and I dont :haha: - so J thought it would be better for me as I've always wanted one ;) 

I'll be getting him a new watch (his is pretty knackered) and I'll get an inscription put on the back ... nothing fancy, just a momento of our day :cloud9:


----------



## booflebump

Aww that's lovely. I love my LoL bracelet, don't wear it enough but it's so cute xxx


----------



## Mynx

Piccies of me in the dress with the 4 hooped petticoat under :) 

Please excuse the state of the mirror and my face :haha: 

Eeeeeeee I'm excited now!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P5140024.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 14









P5140025.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 14









P5140026.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 12









P5140030.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## honeybee2

mynx! you look perfect!!!


----------



## Mynx

Aww thanks hun :hugs: 
Still got some pounds to lose cos there's still a gap at the back (hence why no pics of the back :haha:) and I have the dreaded builders bum poking out the top of the corset but I hope I can lose it by the time of the wedding :D 

I LOVE THE DRESS!!! :happydance:


----------



## booflebump

Eeeeep! It's beautiful! Like a princess! xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

you look absolutely amazing in it hun :cloud9:


----------



## Tiff

:cloud9: You look fabulous hun! The petticoat really does add that extra little _somethin' somethin'_ for sure!!! 

P has a pair of Doc Martin spat shoes that he wears to work all the time. :haha: He loves them!!!!


----------



## Mynx

Thanks girls :) When I first started looking at dresses, I thought maybe I was too old for a dress like this but then when I saw this one and fell in love, I thought "sod it! I'm only doing this once!" :cloud9:


----------



## Tiff

I know what you mean! I thought my dress was a "young" dress and that I wouldn't be able to pull off wearing it... but I loved it too much to care! :haha: Besides, everyone who will be at your wedding love you and will be too busy being happy for you.

Besides, the dress is too pretty for anyone to have a doubt. Amazing how hard we are on ourselves eh?


----------



## EmmyReece

Tiff said:


> * Besides, everyone who will be at your wedding love you and will be too busy being happy for you.*

I'll second that, and as we all say you look amazing. Like a proper princess. You know what the pic kinda reminded me of?? :blush:

Cinderella :blush: I know it's not the same dress, but that's who you remind me of 

https://www.clipartdb.com/data/media/18/cindarella_white_dress.gif


----------



## Jemma_x

You look lovely, i love your dress


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Ohhh nik the frock looks gorge! Pitty dress :) xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oh love the bridesmaid dresses too, hope they fit ok :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

Ooo alo Nik :) Glad you got back ok :hugs: 

Fankoo darlin! I still want you to see the dress on in the flesh! 
As for littluns dresses, I got Jess a 7-8 years one ... I should recieve them this week and I *hope* that they're ok! If not, I'll return them and I have a couple of back up dresses on standby which I'll link to you if I have to return these ones :thumbup:


----------



## jms895

Ahh wow Nix you look beautiful in that dress! So exciting!! Cant wait to see real piccies on the big day :D


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun :hugs: 

I'm another 2lb down this week :happydance: Yay! Ever closer to my dress fitting perfectly hehe :D I ordered a Zumba Fitness DVD last night, and want to start classes in the next couple of weeks so I'm hoping that'll add to the weight loss :D 

The flowers are hopefully coming this week :D I received the groomsmen button holes yesterday. The red roses are a little darker than I would have liked but they'll be fine, I had to wait too bloody long for them to order some different ones now! 

As for the flower girl dresses, I'm a little worried about them still, worried that the ivory colour on them wont be right (that one will lighter or more yellow than the other) but I do have a couple of other dresses in mind if that's the case :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Wheres the zumba class ur thinking of going nik? xXx


----------



## Mynx

Tis at Elisha's High school Nik :) She said they used to do them there a few weeks back and she's going to find out this week if they still do em. If so, wanna come along too? xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Yeah might do, find out some details nik xXx


----------



## Mynx

Will do Nik, I'll letcha know as soon as Elisha finds out :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

Looks like I have a wedding post box too for our cards (we've asked for cash) My best friend from high school makes them as part of her Wedding paraphanalia business and I didnt even know! I spotted a piccie of it on my FB newsfeed.... anyways, turns out she wants to make one up for us for free in our colours :happdance: Here's the post box..it's really fancy but I love it :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Oh and feel free to add her page if you're on FB.. she's based in Germany and makes some gorgeous bits for weddings :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

The link wouldn't work for me, it said content not available :( but yay that she's making you something in your colours for the wedding :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

There ya go :) I managed to save the pic instead!

I wont be having the bird cage on the top, and the colours will be red and ivory :thumbup: Tis gorgeous!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Postbox.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## EmmyReece

Ommmmggggg that is soooooo pretty :happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oooo snice! Just make sure Shaun and my dad don't get any urges to empty n sort it :p xXx


----------



## Mynx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Found a fabulous site to get the busy bags for the kiddies .. really cheap prices but lots of goodies in the bags! :thumbup: 

I thought about doing them myself but buying it all, it would cost alot more than the £3.50 per bag, and I can always add to them if I see anything else :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

Ah that post box is lovely.

I will be making ours, I really cant wait. I liked to stacked formation, as it gives the allusion of presents!

:flower:


----------



## sapphire20

Where did you get your kiddy bags, I'm struggling as the ones I I've seen just have rubbish in them?! X


----------



## Mynx

Here you go hun - Busy Bags 

There's some nice little bits in the bags and very reasonable prices :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Flower girl dresses arrived today.. they're actually yellower than I thought they'd be!

You cant really see it in the pics either but I've taken pics with and without a flash ...

First 2 pics are with flash, last 2 are without. As I say, the pics dont really pic up how yellow they are .. I've put them against my ivory wedding dress and they dont look too bad, but I dunno :shrug: I'm a little disappointed :(
 



Attached Files:







P5170027.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 6









P5170028.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5









P5170029.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5









P5170030.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mynx

Evie in her dress :cloud9: 

J thinks it's fine, not too yellow and it looks gorgeous on her! :thumbup: 

I wont be putting a vest on her that day btw!
 



Attached Files:







P5170033.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 9









P5170034.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

She looks gorge nik, if you are at all unhappy contact em about sending them back, don't settle for summink if ur in doubt..... From what I see Evie looks gorgeous in it but you know what you want and if that ain't it, get it sorted :) xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Mynx said:


> Evie in her dress :cloud9:
> 
> J thinks it's fine, not too yellow and it looks gorgeous on her! :thumbup:
> 
> I wont be putting a vest on her that day btw!

Awwww look at her, ur gonna have the best looking fower girls/bridesmaid in the world! I'll pop round and try Jessies on one day too, actually I was wondering if you would do my barnet again.... lightish brown... not too light tho, getting fed up of the red now xXx


----------



## Mynx

I'm pretty sure it's probably just me eyes LOL! That's what J reckons anyway ;) 

It does look gorgeous I have to say, much nicer on than off if you know what I mean! It has plenty of growing room around the chest area and only a little growing room on the belly but I dont think her belly's gonna get much bigger now tbh ;) If anything, it's getting smaller as she's getting taller! So it should still fit come September :) 

I'll give you Jessie's tomorra and you can take it home and try it on her.. just to make sure there's gonna be a little room for growth more than anything! If you dont think she'll fit into it in 3 months, then I'll send them both back :thumbup: But I need to do it within a week of receiving I think? So if you could let me know on Thursday morning if it fits her or not then great :)


----------



## Mynx

Yup no problem re the hair :) Well I can give you Jessie's dress tomorra evening when we meet up for Zumba :happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Okey dokey, look forward to seeing her in it xXx


----------



## Smile181c

The flower girl dresses look lovely hun :) 

I'm here to stalk! hehe xxx


----------



## Mynx

Hehe always good to have another stalker :hi:
Pull up a chair, grab a cuppa and a cookie :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Haha no cookies for me! I'm trying to be good :haha: x


----------



## Mynx

LOL you and me both hun! Save me from the cookies!!! :hissy:


----------



## honeybee2

hiya mynx honey, just come in for a catch up!!! hope everything ok? xxx


----------



## Mynx

Everything's good sweetie! Have missed seeing you around! Hope you're not running yourself into the ground young lady?!?! :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

MYNX... I was looking at dresses and I stumbeled upon this:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bridesmaid..._1_2?s=clothing&ie=UTF8&qid=1305656592&sr=1-2

It looks white compared to your pics you posted, and you can actually buy it in pale yellow, so did the person list ot white? 

HTH

:flower:


----------



## Mynx

The person listed it as cream/ivory.. even the labels say cream... but yes, I agree it does look very pale yellow! They did have them in blue and pink I think on Ebay? 
I may well send them back because of the colour, I need to see what Nikkinoonoo thinks too, tis always good to get a second opinion!


----------



## morri

Hello :wave: evie looks really cute in her little dress ^^
I think cream is a kind of undefined colour really. It always has quite a lot of width in the spectre to either side I think.


----------



## Mynx

Hi Morri :hi: Thanks hun! 

Yes, I agree with you there, it does seem to have a very wide spectre! It so difficult to tell from piccies too, you cant tell how "yellow" the cream colour is!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

DO they look really yella compared to ur frock nik? xXx


----------



## Mynx

I think they do yeah. My dress looks much creamier in comparison. 

I've seen another pair of dresses that are almost the same so I've messaged the seller to ask exactly how "ivory" they are lol!


----------



## jms895

Well done on the weight loss :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Ok I've made the decision now.. I'm sending the dresses back. I'm finding myself still looking for flower girl dresses so that must mean I'm not completely happy with them eh? 
I've contacted the seller about return and refund so hopefully I'll hear back soon from them! 

In the meantime, I'm still on the lookout for reasonably priced flower girl dresses... must be matching, one in aged 18-24 months and one in 7-8 years ... the hunt continues ;)


----------



## honeybee2

I am running myself round a bit but its all for a good cause. Got to look after my nan, bury my grandad and get this bloody degree done, not to mention work to bring home the bacon! I can do this though. Its made me strong. xx


----------



## Mynx

Awww bless you hunny, you have a hell of alot on your plate at the moment, be careful and take care to look after yourself too! :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

On a brighter note... I've contacted the seller of those flower girl dresses and he seems ok with me sending them back :happydance: So they'll be posted off today! 
I've also ordered some very similar ones but I did message the seller first to make sure that the colour was indeed ivory and not pale yellow :haha: 

This is Evie's dress. I've had to get Jessie's dress in a 5-6 because the sizings seemed to be quite large so I'm hoping it'll be ok.. if not then I can always change it :) The good thing is that they're both EXACTLY the same apart from the size :happydance: Fingers crossed these ones will be fine :D


----------



## Smile181c

Can't see the dress hun, it says that the listing has ended but I'm sure it's lovely! 

Glad you went with your instincts with the other ones, you have to be 100% happy with what you have, no settling on your big day! :) xx


----------



## Mynx

Hmm ok ... does this one work? 
The piccies are a little dark, so I'll take a better pic of them when they get here :)


----------



## Smile181c

Ooo very pretty! They'll feel like minature princesses :) xx


----------



## Mynx

Hehe yeah that's what I thought.. .the dresses are quite "fairy"-like and instead of bouquets or flower baskets, they have flower wands so the dresses go really nicely with the wands ;) I'm tempted to get them some fairy wings too :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw :) I've heard of the flower wands, but I've never seen one! Have you got any pictures of them? xx


----------



## Mynx

There you go hun :) Perfect for toddlers! Or even little girls aspring to be fairies ;) I just hope they dont start clouting each other with them tho :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







P4170085.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Smile181c

Aw they're really pretty! Just right for toddlers :) I'm keeping flowers to a minimum for the younger ones too lol xx


----------



## Shabutie

Oh the wand is lovely!

I wish Amara could have some sort of flowers, but I dont think they would last long with her, she might try and eat them! :haha:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Mynx said:


> On a brighter note... I've contacted the seller of those flower girl dresses and he seems ok with me sending them back :happydance: So they'll be posted off today!
> I've also ordered some very similar ones but I did message the seller first to make sure that the colour was indeed ivory and not pale yellow :haha:
> 
> This is Evie's dress. I've had to get Jessie's dress in a 5-6 because the sizings seemed to be quite large so I'm hoping it'll be ok.. if not then I can always change it :) The good thing is that they're both EXACTLY the same apart from the size :happydance: Fingers crossed these ones will be fine :D

Ooo I hope 5-6 fits :s some of her 6-7s are tight Nik :( xXx


----------



## Mynx

If it's too small darlin, or only has a little growing room, then I can always send it back and get the next size :) 

Tell ya wot.. what's her chest measurement? You got a tape measure handy? xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I have one upstairs will grab it in a sec, on the fone xXx


----------



## Mynx

Just adding the measurements of the 5-6 dress....

Aged 5-6 
Chest - 28 inches 
Waist - 26 inches 
Length - 33 inches

Jay's gangster spats shoes arrived!!! Wooohoo! :happydance: They're actually really nice and will look soooo smart with his tux! 
Oh and I bought another bridesmaid dress for Elisha, it was only £7.60 from Ebay and I think this might be a better one for her.. just above knee length like she wanted, it's a size 14 with a lace up back... she has really big boobs so a size 12 like the previous one probably wont fit across the chest, no matter how much weight she loses! This one will give her a little more space and the option to tighten up the waist too :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







P5180036.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2









P5180037.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mynx

Oh and here's a pic of my wedding ring.. It's actually an eternity ring but it looks very similar to the shoulders on my engagement ring and compliments it perfectly, which is what I wanted :cloud9: 

And it was a bargain too! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







P4270127.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Ok 70cm or 27/28 inches..... that any good? xXx


----------



## Mynx

Hmmm so it'll fit her now, but probably not in 3 months I'm guessing? What do you think? How quickly has she been growing lately? 

The 7-8 years one has a chest measurement of 30inches... but I thought it might be too big? :shrug:

It does say that there can be a variance in the size of up to an inch.. let's hope its a variance of on the big side eh :haha: 
If not, then I can send it back and get the next size up :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

See how it fits, otherwise I would leave Jessica's til nearer the time nik then I can measure her again for the correct fitting? xXx


----------



## Mynx

Yeah we'll wait till it gets here. It might be a generous size for all we know and there'll be a little growing room in there for her :thumbup: I'll be able to get the true measurements of the chest too. At least we know what her exact chest size is atm.
If it fits her exactly then I will definately send it back and get the next size :)


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Personally I think she has grown a bit in height lately stretching her out a bit.... It's hard to call what size she will be in 3/4 months time :s xXx


----------



## Tiff

You could also order the larger size and then get it altered if need be to fit her? :hugs: My Mom was worried about the dress I bought for Claire too. :(


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

It's hard cos you dunno if they will have a little spurt up or out before the big day.... We'll see how generous this one if for size :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

Evie's flower girl dress came today :happydance: It's absolutely gorgeous!!! :cloud9: It's too big for her but it should fit come the wedding :D Even if it is still too big then, I can alter it on the little straps. 
Still waiting on Jessie's one, that was from a different seller but I'm pretty sure it'll fit her for the day too as Evie's dress is supposed to be a 22" chest but actual measurements are just under 24" so I'm hopeful for Jessie's dress :happydance: 

Here's a couple of pics...
 



Attached Files:







P5190040.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8









P5190038.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwwwwwwwww that dress is brill, she's going to look so cute


----------



## Smile181c

Aww soo pretty!! Xx


----------



## leash27

Love the flower girl dress, its so pretty!

I just read through your whole thread looking for your dress lol! Its beautiful!

x


----------



## honeybee2

ahh mynx look how cute she looks in that!


----------



## Mynx

Aww thanks girls :hugs: jessie's dress also arrived shortly after and the true measurements on that are 29 inch chest, so I dont think the fit will be a problem :happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Mynx said:


> Aww thanks girls :hugs: jessie's dress also arrived shortly after and the true measurements on that are 29 inch chest, so I dont think the fit will be a problem :happydance:

Yayyyyyyyyy :) So pleased it's measuring big :) xXx


----------



## Smile181c

Yay! Glad it's all turned out well now! :) xx


----------



## jms895

Awww so cute!


----------



## Mynx

You know what, I'm actually feeling very lazy when it comes to this wedding! 

It's because the hotel have all the table decorations and top table decorations sorted and it's included in the price of the venue, so I dont need to worry about that... also, my future SIL and MIL are sorting out the wedding cakes (traditional style cake for the day and cupcake tower for the evening!) and the wedding favours, so I dont need to think about those either! It does bother me tho that I have no idea what they have planned but they want it to be a surprise and have promised me that the ideas they're putting into place are fabulous. They know what I DONT like, and they're doing them to match colour schemes etc, but that's all I know! :hissy:
I've been reading thru everyone else's journals and have realised how little I actually have to do! Is that a good thing? I hope so lol!


----------



## Shabutie

Want some of mine? :rofl:

I'll gladly share, it's only me organising our's as OH is away at work.


----------



## Mynx

Hehe bless ya hun! I've found it easier organising this wedding than I thought, and I'm glad that J has taken a bit of a back seat with it :haha: I'm too picky to have his input as well lol! 

I'm kinda glad, but I do feel that alot of stuff is out of my control. Dont get me wrong, I really appreciate the help and that I dont have the extra pressure of worrying about that stuff, but I dont think I have much more stuff to organise now aside from bits and pieces lol!


----------



## Shabutie

Well mine is basically done, its just all the small little things, that soon mount up, it ranges from getting my ears pierced to maing favours.

I like to be organised, so I worry it wont look as good if others do it, even though I know they are probably capable of doing a great job... Im just too controlling. I think i have a little OCD. :haha:


----------



## Mynx

I think I may end up badgering my future SIL about the cakes and favours at some point tho as I dont think I could bear to wait till the wedding to find out what she's got planned!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

What are wedding favours? Sugared almonds in pretty bags? xXx


----------



## Shabutie

Traditionally I think yes. 

But I am making Green Peppermint creams with chocolate drizzeled over the top and some Coconut Ice in green and white. As well as adding some white toffee bon bons and some chocolate things covered in green crispy coating, and putting them in organza bags.

I think you can pretty much have anything you want. some people do a Candy Buffet, were loads of sweets are set up like a buffet and all the guests help themselves to a bag of sweets to take away with them

:flower:


----------



## Mynx

Yer as Shabutie said, traditionally sugared almonds in a netting bag :) Alot of people stick with the traditional but there's a growing trend to have something different for the favours ... as for mine, I've told them that they cant be nutty because of the nut allergie peeps that are coming! 
I do like the idea of a candy buffet tho :thumbup: I'd be at that table all night :haha:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Ok :) I'll put my order in now... flying saucers please xXx


----------



## Mynx

*Update List time ... *


*Still to Get*
Bridesmaid Shoes
Flower Girl's shoes and frillly socks
Busy Bags 
Gifts for the wedding party
Basket/box to put buttonholes in
Wedding Car ribbons
My wedding makeup + lashes
Wedding Undies/lingerie

*Still to Pay*
£1000 for the venue
£91 for the Registry Office (cant pay this till the wedding day tho)

*Still To Do* 
Lose weight!

Wow. That really doesnt seem alot left to do now :rofl: What on earth am I gonna do for the next 3 and a half months?!?!?!


----------



## Mynx

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Ok :) I'll put my order in now... flying saucers please xXx

Gawd knows what our favours will be like! I'm gonna badger Jay's mum into giving me a few clues, I know she's dying to let me in on it :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm not going with sugared almonds either...I think I'm gonna go with mini chocolates or like retro sweets (lovehearts, cola cubes, refreshers, palma violets etc lol) in a favour box rather than an organza bag :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

hope she lets you in on what the favours are :D

I had to reorder the paper bags for our pick n mix bags as the other ones were mahoosive and I wasn't going to be filling them for people :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

I got Elisha's shoes :happydance: I'm so excited about these because she spotted these on Ebay about a month or so ago and I've been waiting for her size and colour to be available and today they were!!! Woohooo :) 
She wanted these so that she can wear them again after the wedding :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhh those shoes are lovely, and a brill price too :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

For those of you girls that are interested in cloth nappies and babylegs, I'm selling a load on here.... loads of Mini Lalas and a couple of Totsbots Easyfits. We've had to give up with the cloth as we just cant find any nappies that work well for Evie anymore :( She pees like a racehorse and we just cant afford to replace them all with something that *might* work :( Here's the  thread if anyone's interested!

So after much deliberating, I've made the decision to sell the rest of my stash, so that we can have some extra money to go towards the wedding :cry:


----------



## Mynx

The flowers FINALLY arrived this morning! :happydance: I ordered them in the middle of March and was told I would get them 4 weeks later.... after 9 weeks, they finally got here! :D I cant actually leave feedback on Ebay anymore for them because you have to do that within 60 days of the order, but at least they're here now :D

Pic 1 - Regular rose buttonholes 
Pic 2 - Elisha's bridesmaid posie
Pic 3 - My bridal bouquet
 



Attached Files:







P5210073.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3









P5210074.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4









P5210075.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Shabutie

OOO they're stunning hun!

Bit bad about the amount of time you had to wait, good job you ordered them in March! :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun :) I'm so glad they're finally here now :happydance: 

Everything is coming together nicely now, I dont think I'll be buying anything for a while now because most of it is done! Besides, need to wait for some nappies to sell now to boost the PP account :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

so glad you finally got them!


----------



## EmmyReece

yay so glad you got your flowers hun :happydance: they're so pretty


----------



## Tiff

Well that backfired on the seller now didn't it? :haha: But they are lovely, and glad you finally got them!

Have you considered selling some diapers on Diaper Swappers? I think they have a UK section, it was my go-to site when I needed new fluff for Claire. :)


----------



## Mynx

Hmmm that might be an idea hun, thanks :flower: 

I've had alot of interest in the babylegs, and who wouldnt, they're just sooo cute! :cloud9: Gonna miss Evie's fluffy bum, even if it was wet nearly all the time :haha:


----------



## Tiff

Claire was a heavy wetter as well. We never were able to use cloth overnight, she'd soak right though. Not to mention she's a butterball and has now outgrown all of the BTP diapers we had for her. :( So back to disposables as the larger sized ones didn't work either. We tried! :lol:

I agree, the babylegs are cute as well and there was nothing sweeter to me than seeing her toddle around in a sundress with a fluffy bum peeking out. :cloud9:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Awww nik you floggin ya nappies! All for a good cause tho eh :) 
Flowers are luvvlie n all xXx


----------



## Mynx

It sure is for a good cause darlin :) That's what I keep telling meself :haha: 

I used them for nearly a year, so I feel I've done some good for the environment :D Back to sposies tho (altho Evie's been back in them full time for a couple of weeks now) but I'm actually glad that I'm not constantly having to change her vests or trousers a few times a day! 

Tiff, we always had problems with night time nappies.. we used Close Parent ones at the beginning and soon she was outwetting even ones with night boosters in.. then we went down the fitteds and wraps route and used Ella's House hemp ones, boosted to the max and she was outwetting them within a few weeks, and then trusty Bamboozles and then TB Stretchies :shrug: Tried with a variety of either wool longies (ooo I must put those up for sale actually!) or fleece wraps. Ah well, I tried! xXx


----------



## Mynx

Just ordered Elisha's and the little ones' thank you gifts.. they're not much but it's a little keepsake to say thanks for their jobs on the day :) 

Nik, DONT LOOK AT THE LITTLUN'S ONES!!!! 

They'll all be engraved with their names :) 
Elisha's.. 

Evie and Jessica's


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Mynx said:


> Just ordered Elisha's and the little ones' thank you gifts.. they're not much but it's a little keepsake to say thanks for their jobs on the day :)
> 
> Nik, DONT LOOK AT THE LITTLUN'S ONES!!!!
> 
> They'll all be engraved with their names :)
> Elisha's..
> 
> Evie and Jessica's

LOL Nik, you might have well have said LOOOOOOOK NIIIIIIK! 
They're lovely :p xXx


----------



## Mynx

They're not much I know, but I thought they'd be a nice little thing to keep her first tooth, lock of hair n that kinda stuff in :)


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

They're lovely nik :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

We've had a bit of a rethink about the ceremony and have been doing some working out of finances.... 

We're not getting married in a registry office now, we're going to do it at the venue. It works out better (more expensive yes, but better) because my dad has been very ill recently and he and his wife will have driven all the way from Swansea to the hotel the night before, then coming to my place in the morning, then on to the registry office, then back up to the hotel. It's also something we wanted from the outset but it was too expensive (registrar would have cost an extra few hundred pounds) so we settled with the cheaper option of a registry office.
Of course this means that our notice of marraige is null and void now as we want to change the venue so we'll have to go and see about a new one of those, and we'll also have to inform all our daytime guests. Thank goodness we dont have many to inform!! :haha: I also have to inform the hotel that we are actually having the ceremony there after all - a civil wedding levy charge is actually included in our package deal so we'd have had to pay that, regardless of us marrying there or the registry office! 
It also means that we wont be getting married as early as we'd thought, it'll probably be around 1pm or 3pm so that means the meal will be later now, which means we dont have to cater for quite as many people for the evening buffet now, so we'll be saving some money on that too... I think in all, it's going to cost us an extra £200 which we can scrape together by then, no problem :thumbup: 
I much prefer the thought of getting married in our venue!! I cant wait to get it sorted out now lol!! 

Sorry girls, I had to get it out before I burst! I want to get things sorted out before informing all the guests - apart from Nik of course, she'll see this and know ;) But Nik, you're the first one to know about the changes hehe :D


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Woooohoooo :D I likes being numero uno :p 
Glad you have managed to work it to exactly how you want it Nik, so will you be asking more peeps to the ceremony? or sticking to those you have already asked? Keep me updated Cola xXx


----------



## Mynx

We'll be sticking to the ones we've already asked.. the cost per head for the meal is £54.95 so we dont want to go over that budget.. especially with the added cost of the registrar on top of it now! 

It's just gonna make it so much easier for everyone involved I think .. no worrying about parking in the Civic Centre and then worrying about getting everyone from there to the hotel... just makes much more sense this way :thumbup: Besides, the Civic Centre is such an ugly building, I'd feel a bit of a tit rolling up in me big frock outside what looks like a prison :rofl:


----------



## jen1604

Hello :wave: Officially stalking you :D 
Your wedding is really not far away now,nervous or just excited? 
It looks like it makes a lot of sense to get married at your venue, I really like the idea of being in one place for all of it, I bet that will take a lot of stress and hassle out of it for you! Xx


----------



## Mynx

Hey hun :hi: 

I'm excited! I cant wait! I'm a little nervous tho, but only because I'm worried that something will go wrong in between now and the wedding :haha:

I rang the hotel today and they've made a note of that on our file, and said that the most ideal time for the ceremony would be 3pm - the registrars usually have scheduled times of 1pm, 3pm and 5pm, so now I'm just waiting for a call back from the registry office about booking a registrar and sorting out a new Notice of Marraige. Once these are booked, I'll be happy and not quite so nervous! x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Does it have gardens nik for the kids to run about on? A later time would be better for the girls too, not so much hanging about xXx


----------



## Smile181c

Glad you've got what you wanted now :) and only for an extra £200! sounds like a good price to me :) 

The thankyou gifts are lovely :) And so are the flowers!!! This is gonna be a stupid question, but are they real? xx


----------



## Mynx

Yeah there's like a patio area that we're hoping to have the drinks reception on (as long as the weather is nice!) and a grassy area too, so the kids should be able to have free reign there... within reason :haha:

The later time just works out better really for everyone, especially the little ones! They'll get so restless otherwise. And my dad too.. he's been so poorly recently what with one thing and another, having the ceremony early would have just been too long a day and too much faffing around you know? Better for all I say :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

Smile181c said:


> Glad you've got what you wanted now :) and only for an extra £200! sounds like a good price to me :)
> 
> The thankyou gifts are lovely :) And so are the flowers!!! This is gonna be a stupid question, but are they real? xx

Hehe not a silly question hun, no they're not real :) They're silk ... got them from a seller on Ebay (Polly's Pretty Petals I think?) 
I got the bridal bouquet, the bm posie and 25 regular buttonholes for about £65 including delivery.. I thought that was a pretty good price! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Wow that is a really good price! And you can keep them too :) xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

You gonna chuck ya bookay? :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

I'm not sure yet! I'd like to, but I'd want it back so I can keep it :haha: Do ya think that whoever caught it would mind handing it back?!


----------



## Mynx

Finally got thru to the registry office... we have to put it in writing that we're changing our venue for the ceremony and we now have a new Notice of Marraige booked for 17th June and a registrar has been provisionally booked for 3rd of September at 3pm :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Yay! :happydance: xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: that's brill hun


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Chuck it my way Cola, I'll give it back :p xXx


----------



## Mynx

You've got the advantage of height n all Nik, and elbows at everyone's head level ;) Make sure you have them sticking out eh :haha:


----------



## Tiff

:happydance: That's awesome!!! :yipee:


----------



## jms895

Aww you sound really happy about that changes! Thats great! Love the little bridesmaid presents too xx


----------



## jen1604

Fantastic news chick! :thumbup: :happydance: Xx


----------



## Mynx

The mirror and trinket boxes arrived just now and I have to say, OMG they're beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw :) xxx


----------



## Mynx

Now that we're having the ceremony at the hotel, it means we can personalise our service a bit more...so I've been looking non-religious readings and additional vows .. any tips ladies? x


----------



## Shabutie

OOOoo I bet they look lovely.

This is a reading we are using:

On your wedding Day

Author Unknown

Today is a day you will always remember
The greatest in anyone&#8217;s life
You&#8217;ll start off the day just two people in love
And end it as Husband and Wife

It&#8217;s a brand new beginning the start of a journey
With moments to cherish and treasure
And although there&#8217;ll be time when you both disagree
These will surely be outweighed by pleasure

You&#8217;ll have heard many words of advice in the past
When the secrets of marriage were spoken
But you know that the answers lie hidden inside
Where the bond of tru love lies unbroken

So live happy forever as lovers and friends
It&#8217;s the dawn of a new life for you
As you stand there together with love in your eyes
From the moment you whisper &#8216;I do&#8217;

And with luck, all your hopes, and your dreams can be real
May success find its way to your hearts
Tomorrow can bring you the greatest of joys
But today is the day it all starts.

:flower:


----------



## Smile181c

Thats a lovely poem! xxx


----------



## Mynx

Ooo yeah that is a nice one! 

I may well have to "steal" that hun ;) Now... who can read it out?


NIK!!!! If you're up for it, I'd love for you to give that reading at our ceremony plz! xXx


----------



## Shabutie

I think it lovely, steal away, I didnt create it, althogh I could pass myself off as the unknown author. :rofl:

My brother is doing this reading for us, he is 1 of our Usher's as well. He needs to get practicing though! 

:flower:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Yus no worries cola, you tell me what you want me to do and I do it :) *within reason ofc* ;p xXx


----------



## Mynx

Within reason? Awww :( That puts the streaking out of the window then! :haha: 

Thanks darlin, I do appreciate it :hugs: xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oh streaking.... thats ok :p


----------



## Tiff

:cry: Love the poem! :cloud9:


----------



## Mynx

Been doing our sums and checking our finances and it seems that this wedding is pretty much paid for now, even with the added cost of the registrar!! :happydance: That's made us both so happy and so so so relieved.. things have been so tight financially for ages, so knowing that everything is covered now is a HUGE weight off our shoulders :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: that's brilliant news hun


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

:happydance:


----------



## jms895

:happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Yay! :happydance: wonderful news xx


----------



## Tiff

I can't wait to be able to say the same thing for ours as well! Fab news hunny!


----------



## Mynx

Woohoo BM shoes arrived today, and they're gorgeous! I'm actually tempted to get a pair for myself instead of the ones I already have :haha: 
Also the car ribbons came... altho I did order these with our previous registry office plans in mind... I ordered 6 ribbon kits (ribbons and grill bows) but now I'll only need 3 of them at the most :)


----------



## jms895

Wow you are so organised! :D


----------



## Mynx

Having a bit of a down day today.. it's 5 years today since I lost my brother so I'm just trying to keep myself busy in housework and stuff. I might be a bit naughty and have a Stella (my Bro's fave beer) later on, just for him.


----------



## EmmyReece

Awww hun :( :hugs: Hope the housework etc helps to distract you a little bit and have lots of cuddles from your gorgeous little girl :flower:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Awww :hugs: Nik, RIP Tony xXx


----------



## Tiff

Massive, massive hugs sweetie. :hugs: That's a lovely way to remember him by. I'm sure he's looking down at you and is SO proud of everything you are accomplishing and he'll be there with you on that day as well. :hugs:

If you ever need a chat, please PM me. Muah! :kiss:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

He will deffo be there Nik, imagine your bro missing out on a party!! Hope the day goes as easily as possible for ya darlin xXx


----------



## Mynx

Thanks Tiff :hugs: Much appreciated! 

Nik, yeah we both know Tony would never miss out on an opportunity for a drink eh :haha: Still just seems like yesterday that we lost him, yet it feels like ages since he's been gone ... if that makes any sense?


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Perfect sense xXx


----------



## honeybee2

makes perfect sense honey :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tiff

Agree with the other girls, it does. I feel the same way even though mine was more recent. At times it feels like he's always been gone but at others it feels like its been a day or so. Its incredibly strange.

How are you doing hun?


----------



## Mynx

I'm ok thanks hun :) Was feeling pretty low yesterday and last night but we all had a Stella last night (as you saw on FB!) to honour my brother's love of Stella .. was rather nice too :thumbup: I feel alot better today tho, much chirpier! Had the future In-Laws over today for lunch so was showing Jay's mum what we've bought recently and talking about the changes to the ceremony. Everyone we've spoken to have said how much better the new changes are, so I'm glad we did it! :thumbup: 

Tonight's plans.. Jay and I are going out for a drinkies, gonna make the most of Elisha being home on a Friday night for a change lol! I'm pretty sure that I'll probably be quite drunk after a couple because I hardly ever drink now :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Have fun! Wheres my invite? :lol:
I could do with a glass of wine......


----------



## Mynx

Hun, you're welcome here anytime! :hugs: 

Just got back... slightly worse for weawr, gawd knows how I'm typing right now, might jus tforget about the delete key :rofl: But hey, we had a good night .. we were down the pub who are having us for my hen night, so it was good seeing what kinda music is gonna be played ... we're having an 80's theme and there was a fair bit of 80/90's club music being played tonight :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

lol glad you had a nice time hun and fingers crossed you don't have a hangover today xx


----------



## Mynx

Well, I'm a little hungover, but I'm more tired than anything! We didnt go to bed till gone 4 as we were chatting and stuff... Evie woke up at 7.30am, so I'm absolutely pooped! I'd had plenty of water before going to bed, so apart from feeling a wee bit fragile (nothing that a strong sweet cuppa and a bit of toast wont sort out) I'm surprisingly not as bad as I thought I'd be :rofl: 

Now, back on to wedding stuff :haha: I'm having another veil moment... Tiff will sympathise here, we're both as bad as each other lol!! I'm thinking that THIS one will go better with my dress as it has a similar swirl pattern on the corset... I just dont know what to do!! 
My other veil has crystals on it and rat tail edging.. 2 tiered shoulder length... I was hoping to have something a little longer now... I dunno! :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooh that's really pretty :cloud9:


----------



## Mynx

Still umming and ahhing over a new veil lol! Been looking at veils all day now and am sick to death of them :rofl: So, search over for tonight, because I've gone veil-blind.. they're all starting to look the same now! 

Been working out a new timings schedule for the wedding day, seeing as it's later than orginally planned :) 

2.30pm - My friend comes over to pick me and my girls up... 20 minutes taking piccies and generally faffing around 
2.50pm - Leave for the hotel :happydance:
3pm - Ceremony and I become Mrs C :D 
3.15pm - Photos - We're not having a professional photographer but 2 of our friends have professional cameras so they'll be taking plenty of pics, posed and unposed :D
3.45pm - Drinks reception
4.30pm - 3 course meal 
6.45pm - The room gets readjusted ready for the reception
7pm - Reception starts!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Sounds good cola :wohoo:


----------



## Mynx

The timings work out so much better than if we'd have been getting married at 11.30am ... we'd have had to do alot of time filling so there'd have been lots of standing around not knowing what to do with ourselves! I think the hotel are happier with it this way too ;) 

This is where we'll actually be saying our vows :D


----------



## Mynx

Oh and I did buy another veil... a single tier, waist length, with scattered diamantes... I didnt want anything too bulky hence the single tier! I'll take piccies when it arrives :D


----------



## Mynx

Been giving some thought to the table plan thingie... definately gonna make one seeing as I have no control over favours and cake lol! At least this will give me something weddingy to do over the next couple of weeks! 

So I'm planning on making ... 

Seating Plan
Matching Menus (even tho we're all eating the same meal, it would be nice for people to know what to expect lol!) 
Name Print outs for our placecards which I'll embellish a little more to match the seating plan
A personalised card for the front of our wedding post box

Gonna have a look around for some card, ribbon and embellishments :D I love doing stuff like this!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Mynx said:


> The timings work out so much better than if we'd have been getting married at 11.30am ... we'd have had to do alot of time filling so there'd have been lots of standing around not knowing what to do with ourselves! I think the hotel are happier with it this way too ;)
> 
> This is where we'll actually be saying our vows :D

:cloud9:


----------



## Mynx

Tried my dress on again this morning... the gap at the back of the dress is closing, slowly but surely, it's getting smaller :happydance: 
I had another 2lb loss this week (not bad considering I had a skinful on Friday night :haha:) which means I've lost around half a stone in the last month.. very happy with that! I'd like to lose another stone in the next 3 months, then my dress will fit perfectly! :happydance: If I can only manage another half a stone, then it's no big deal as my dress will still fit, there'll just be the modestly panel on show (which I guess is what it's for lol!) Bascially, I need to lose another inch or so for the corset to sit nicely and do up properly :)


----------



## leash27

Yey!! Well done on the weight loss!! Your dress is going to fit like a glove if you keep it up!!

Just catching up on your thread now lol..........

x


----------



## Tiff

Yay for weightloss! I've done so horribly with mine. :cry: Too much wedding stuff going on for everyone else's weddings that I've gained 4lbs of the 10 that I lost. :cry:

I'll have a month or so after all these weddings are done to really get with the program. Sigh. 

We did menus as well! I think they look nice and are a great idea. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mynx

LOL yeah sorry about that, plenty of waffle I'm afraid ;)


----------



## Mynx

Tiff said:


> Yay for weightloss! I've done so horribly with mine. :cry: Too much wedding stuff going on for everyone else's weddings that I've gained 4lbs of the 10 that I lost. :cry:
> 
> I'll have a month or so after all these weddings are done to really get with the program. Sigh.
> 
> We did menus as well! I think they look nice and are a great idea. :mrgreen:

Aww hun you'll shift those pounds, you'll see! Just think of the dress! 
That's what I've been doing, every time I get the urge for a packet of crisps or a choccie bar, I visualise in my head how I'd look if I dont lose these pounds! I have age against me as it is so I dont really want to look old AND too big for my dress :haha: 

I'm really looking forward to getting stuck into making the menus, placecards and table plan! Nikkinoonoo is hopefully lending me a printer so that'll save some money on getting stuff printed out :thumbup: (Thanks Nik, love ya darlin :hugs:) I'll probably do 3 menus per table - it's not like people are going to be ordering from them as the menu is set for everyone! 
Cant wait! x


----------



## leash27

Lol, its not waffle at all!!

Flowers are beautiful! I think we are going to have artificial flowers too, I like the idea of being able to keep them after the wedding and its way less stress than having fresh flowers. I like the idea of having them a few weeks before the wedding so I know I have them lol!

Good news about the changes too, it will be so much easier getting married at your venue, thats what we are doing too! It will save a lot of hassle for you and your guests and sounds like it will be much prettier than the registry office for photos etc!

I wish I was creative enough to make some little bits and pieces but I do not have an artistic bone in my body lol! I had a go at invitations and they were AWFUL :nope:

x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

NIK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You tried your dress on this morning and I'm coming round this evening :( :cry:


----------



## Mynx

Dont worry Nik, I'll put it on again tonight for ya ;) Any excuse for me to wear it again!! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Actually, you can help me do it up properly at the back.. I have no experience with corsets so lacing it up on my own has meant that I'm not getting it tight enough across the boobies :lol:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I don't fink I ever done a corest up in my hentire life!
Better do the dress b4 the hairdye really eh? LOL xXx


----------



## Jin

Glad you are happy with the new plans Mynx. Sounds like it all makes more sense. Well done on the weight loss too!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

You look bootifuls in your frock Cola xXx


----------



## Mynx

Awww thanks darlin :D Tis gorgeous innit :cloud9: xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Tis :D and soze you :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Fankoo Nik! Bless ya ;) And you're gorgeous too darlin.. the weight loss is becoming really noticable now!! :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Nik brought round their printer this evening, so I'll hopefully get to work on the table plan in the next week or so :thumbup: 

Update on my aunt, she's going to let me know for sure by the end of the week either way.. I gave her the updated details and she's hoping that this will make things a little easier for them.. fingers crossed!


----------



## jen1604

Mynx said:


> Actually, you can help me do it up properly at the back.. I have no experience with corsets so lacing it up on my own has meant that I'm not getting it tight enough across the boobies :lol:

If only I was a bit closer, I do up about a million corsets a day for work :dohh: Did you manage to get it done up properly in the end? They're not too tricky, just tighten them, tighten them again and when you don't think it can get any tighter,tighten them some more :p x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Lol I was petrified of hurting her! And I didn't seem to have enough hands lol, I would be useless if corset tightening was my job hehe xXx


----------



## Mynx

We got some piccies of me in my dress with my bouquet and veil/tiara.. excuse the state of me face.. no makeup and my hair is a mess!!
 



Attached Files:







P5300113.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Very pitty :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

Bless ya, thanks darlin :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Eeeeeeee!!! :cloud9: You look amazing!!!! :cry:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw Mynx!!!!!!! Such a beatiful photo! You're getting married :cloud9:!!!


----------



## honeybee2

mynx you look beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwwwwwwww you look amazing hun


----------



## Mynx

Thanks girls! :hugs: 

I just noticed my tickers says 3 months!!! Eeeeek!!! 91 days or 13 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

3 months! :shock: OMG! Tomorrow you'll be in the 2's!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mynx

Woohoo!! In the 2's!!!!! :happydance:

Nothing weddingy planned for today, serves me right for being so organised lol!! 

Going to Nikkinoonoo's daughter's (Jessica, my flowergirl!) 3rd birthday party tonight! Hope the weather holds out and it's nice and dry and warm for it :D Looking forward to it as it's Evie's first party since becoming mobile .. should be .. erm... exhausting :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Oh and Happy Birthday Jessie Boo!! We all love you very much and we'll see you tonight sweetie! xXx


----------



## jms895

Lovely Nix, you look gorgeous x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Bless ya, thanks Nik, she loves you too. All I heard all week is 'go see nik evie and play evies toyyyyyys' lol xXx


----------



## Mynx

Haha bless her lil bum :) Loved the pics on FB Nik, love the car!!! xXx


----------



## Mynx

Woohoo finally got an answer from my Auntie! Her and her husband will be coming after all :) It's taken a bit of badgering to get the answer, and it was all down to her husband's work rota but she's sent me a message tonight saying that sod it, they'll be there even if her husband has to phone in sick at work :haha: 
Sooo that's all my daytime RSVPs sorted out.. every single one has said yes ;) What can I say, they all love a free meal :rofl: (I'm kidding :haha:)


----------



## Tiff

Wow! I think that's a record! :dance:


We're sitting at 13 no's right now and 47 yes's.... and we invited 131 people. :wacko:


----------



## Mynx

Still to Do/Get
Flower Girl's shoes and frillly socks
Busy Bags
Gifts for the wedding party (Photo Frames for parents, best man gift etc)
My wedding makeup
Wedding Undies/lingerie

Still to Pay
£1020 for the venue (This is covered by savings up until the day)
£390 for the Registrar (This is also covered by money we have in the bank already)
£250 for bits and bobs left to get (This is covered by the sale of various stuff)


Still To Do
Lose some more weight - Another half a stone or so should do it 
Choose additional vows and personalised touches (reading chosen)
Groom's Speech
Table Plan - Have a rough one so far but need to get an "official" one sorted
Place cards written (Have typed them out, just need to get the paper and print them)


In Progress haha:)
Cakes 
Favours
(These are both out of my control as my future MIL and SIL are sorting these out!)
Wedding Schedule (not an official one, but one for my wedding party so we know what we're doing!)
Groom's Speech


----------



## Mynx

Tiff said:


> Wow! I think that's a record! :dance:
> 
> 
> We're sitting at 13 no's right now and 47 yes's.... and we invited 131 people. :wacko:

There's only 35 people coming to the ceremony and meal (that includes us, and 4 kids lol!) because we wanted to keep the costs down! I havent had many RSVPs back for the evening part tho but I'm not too worried about that just yet :D 

Altho when it gets to around the end of July I'll probably start chasing them up! :grr:


----------



## Smile181c

Very organised!!

Glad all your day time RSVPs are sorted out :) xx


----------



## Tiff

The evening part is not including a meal, right? 

:blush: Sorry!!! I never thought that weddings would be different lol... but they really are over there to over here! Anyhoo, long story short is I always feel bad asking to clarify something that I don't understand. :blush:

Chase 'em down with sticks!!! :haha: I still have a month and a half for our RSVP's to be due. Man, feels weird even saying that! So used to our weddings being SO SO SO far off!!!


----------



## jen1604

I'm waiting on people to RSVP as well, and I have less than a month! Never mind, must not stress :) 

Oooh and what are you going to use for your wedding make up? Urban Decay have started doing an Urban Bride kit which I am very tempted to get xx


----------



## Mynx

Tiff, the evening part will have a finger buffet, which is cheaper per head than inviting everyone to the entire day, we can base those prices on round numbers rather than exact numbers (unlike the meal) so the RSVPS for that part arent quite so important :flower: I think it's quite common over here to have day invites and evening ones as it really does keep the costs down if you're having a wedding meal :thumbup: 

Jen, that kit looks fab and really great value for money too! I may end up getting one for myself ;) I didnt want to get anything too fancy or expensive because I'm just not one for pricey makeup.. Collection 2000 is the kinda stuff I usually get :haha: So that whole Urban Decay make up kit for just over 20 quid is a real bargain :D


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Yay for your auntie coming :)
Nik I meant to tell you... I asked for some ivory socks with red bows n silver danglies on it to be hand made.... she said she would ask the lady that made em and they would be ready for me to collect.... xXx


----------



## Mynx

Omg thanks darlin!!! :hugs: Lemme know how much they are when the come in and I'll give you the cash :thumbup:


----------



## booflebump

Morning lovely, just popping my head. Can't believe how fast the time is going for you, Twiggs and Tiff xxx


----------



## Mynx

Morning sweetie :) I know! The time is just flying by now! When we first set the date, we had 6 months to go and those 3 months have just disappeared in a flash. I'm hoping it'll be the same for the next (just under) 3 months! x


----------



## honeybee2

it will Mynx!!


----------



## Tiff

I know, eh Boofs? 

I remember seeing your ticker and_ wiiiiiiiiishing_ I was as close to my wedding as you were to yours! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Well I received the last of my RSVPs for the daytime today, the one from my aunt :happydance: Thank god that's out of the way lol! 
Only had about half of them back from the evening guests but I'm pretty sure that most of them will be able to make it as we gave plenty of notice :) 

Been out and bought a few little bits for my table plan, embellishments and such. Got some from Ebay (little miniature paper roses and calla lillies to match my flowers) and some ivory paper. Just need to get the red card and ivory card now and I can get cracking on that :D 

12 weeks on Saturday! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Just ordered all the bits n pieces for the kiddies busy bags... well, boxes ;) Hopefully there'll be enough to keep them occupied for at least 10 minutes during the speeches :haha:


----------



## NuKe

oooh what did u put in? I've been wondering if i put in enough!

i have:

pot of bubbles
tambourine (will probably live to regret that one!)
small soft toy
crayons and a colouring book
couple of humzingers
bouncy ball with water and glitter inside

(bear in mind all the kids attending are at the most 2 and a bit years old. i do have a 9 year old girl too but ive put things like hello kitty stuff, lipglosses etc in hers!

and yay for getting all ur RSVPs back! its SUCH a load off, isn't it??


----------



## Mynx

I reckon you've put enough in yours hun! What's a humzinger? :haha: How many kiddies do you have coming? Are you getting boxes for all the kids attending or just the ones during the day? 

I've only got boxes for the 4 kiddies (2 of them are my flower girls ;)) coming to the ceremony and the meal and it's made it alot easier as I was able to "theme" each box .. the ones in the evening will be entertained by the music etc.. or I may get them a smaller version of busy boxes, not sure yet!

In the boxes for all 4 kids .... 

Activity book with pencils/crayons
Stickers
Tattoos for the older ones
Catchable bubbles!
A water game 
Magic wiper board 
Jigsaws (Dino for the boy, princess for 2 of the girls, animal for Evie)
Sneaky Snake (plastic Jointed snake.. remember those?!?)
Animal board books in Evie's box
Wooden Dino/Animal kit in the older kiddies boxes 
And finally some sweeties.. havent got those yet but cant get choccie for one of them as he's dairy intolerant so it'll probably stuff like fizzers, lollies etc. Evie will probably have a packet of Buttons in hers tho :)

Blimey that looks alot! But because I'm only doing 4 boxes, I was able to go a bit mad with them :rofl: I ordered some takeaway boxes with handles in red from Ebay and I'll print out some labels to put on the side to match our table plan :thumbup: 

And yeah, I'm glad that the daytime RSVPs are out of the way now.. at least I have a definate number of people for the meal so I can let the hotel know now :D


----------



## Scally

i like the ideas for your childrens boxes. we have potentially 28 children coming to the evening bit, i am so stuck on what to do, i am not sure whether to just have a kids activity table with colouring etc, bubbles, flumps, haribo etc. The kids range from a few weeks old to 14! 

Glad you all have your RSVPs back, we are just finishing our invites now to send out, and i am so eager to get them back i know i am going to be hanging by the door waiting for the postman! 

x


----------



## Mynx

28 kiddies! Wow! I like the sound of the activity table rather than individual boxes for that many children.. I think if we had more than 10 or 15 kids coming then I'd probably do the same thing hun! 
The way I'm thinking is for the evening, the music and the lights do tend to keep children occupied anyways so I think I might just do smaller bags with a couple of little bits in for the evening kids :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

Mynx said:


> I reckon you've put enough in yours hun! What's a humzinger? :haha: How many kiddies do you have coming? Are you getting boxes for all the kids attending or just the ones during the day?

we arent having any extra evening guests, just the 50 ppl from the day. we have 4 including poppy, plus the older girl. i got these:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Childrens-Go...Occasions_ET&hash=item1c1bf485e2#ht_679wt_698

they are brill, but a little smaller than i expected so everything has been squished in. humzingers are little bars made from fruit, u can get them in tesco where the cereal bars are, they come in a box of 10 in 5 different flavours. i did put one personalised choccy in each, but thought these would be more appropriate than the rock sweets or more sugary stuff. i also have a diabetic 14 year old coming, and ive got her a box of diabetic chocs instead of the choccy and sweets.


----------



## NuKe

if we had that many kids coming, theres this service here called wedding sitters who come and do loads of activities with the kids and keep them entertained and contained.


----------



## Mynx

Ahh I looked at those boxes but decided to go with ones that match our table plan n menus.. I'm pretty creative and I've missed out on doing the favours (future SIL is doing those!) so I thought I'd get stuck in doing these instead! 

I do like the idea of the fruit bars, good alternative to sweets :thumbup: Might steal that idea from you if you dont mind ;) 

Oooo the Wedding Sitters eh? I'd definately have one of those, or some kind of children's entertainer if we had alot of kids coming.. I think in total we have about 10 children and that includes the 4 from during the day :haha:


----------



## NuKe

of course i dont mind!!!!! it was actually suggested to me by a lady off here who put them in hers!


----------



## Smile181c

I didn't even think of busy bags/boxes for the kids :dohh:

Will add that to the wedding folder!


----------



## Mynx

The busy boxes are handy for keeping the kids occupied and (hopefully!) quiet during the speeches, and also they'll be more inclined to stay in their seats rather than running riot :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Very good idea - I've got a few kids coming! Will start looking for boxes!


----------



## jms895

You also gave me an idea for Busy bags! Great :thumbup:
So exciting, and its coming round so quickly!


----------



## jms895

Smile181c you get married the same day as me :D :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

I've changed my mind about which music I want to walk down the aisle to! I was originally going to use the intro of Bittersweet Symphony by The Verve but I've decided now that it's a little too dramatic... so I've decided on You're Beautiful by James Blunt, but I cant decide between the instrumental version or a piano version... I'd really love a decent piano version of it but cant find anything remotely close to that on You Tube.. they're either slightly out of tune or they'll start off really nice and then be too fast! Maybe I'm better off sticking with the instrumental/karaoke version of it lol!


----------



## Mynx

Oh and I forgot to say... 


12 weeks to go!! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Mynx said:


> Oh and I forgot to say...
> 
> 
> 12 weeks to go!! :happydance:

Woooooooooohooooooo
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Like my new sig nik? xXx


----------



## Mynx

I do darlin! Very cute! :cloud9:


----------



## Mynx

The takeaway boxes arrived this morning for my Busy Boxes so they're now all packed up and decorated.. they dont look like takeaway boxes now! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







P6140032.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## NuKe

nice!! those are exactly the same as ours only red!


----------



## Mynx

I'm really pleased with how they look once decorated! Much sturdier than bags, seeing as I went a bit mad filling them :blush:


----------



## honeybee2

ooo I like those!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Very purdy Cola! :D Clever old stick aintcha :p xXx


----------



## Mynx

Hehe thanks Nik :) I like to think that my college days werent all in vain ;)


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Not at all you did a bluddy good job :) xXx


----------



## Tiff

Looks amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Ah they look ace!! definately gonna consider them for my wedding now!! xx


----------



## Mynx

Aww thanks ladies :) I'm really pleased with how they came out! Plenty of stuff in there to keep the kids occupied for at least 10 mins :haha: There's an mini activity book which has stickers in it, colouring pencils, a water game, bangles for the girls, dinosaur for the little boy, a wind up elephant for Evie, jigsaw puzzles, wiggly snakes, stick on tattoos, catchable bubbles (how cool!) a wooden animal/dino kit thingie, and a couple of other little bits :) 

Well, today we have our second Notice of Marraige!! :haha: Wooohooo :D I guess we'll find out when we can see our registrar too :shrug:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Yeehar!! xXx


----------



## NuKe

:wohoo:


----------



## Mynx

Notice of Marraige done! The woman was so lovely, not the same one we had last time (she was a right miserable cow) but she was soooo much nicer! We had a good giggle and laugh and she was really taken with Evie who kept showing off and being cute :cloud9: 
We're really hoping she will be our registrar for the wedding but it's a bit of a lucky dip, we wont find out who that is till a bit nearer the time! 

Anyways, enough of that! I made a quick sample of how I want the placecards to look .. I already had the white folded card with the flowers on, I just did the ivory n red stuff :)
 



Attached Files:







P6170035.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oooo pretty name cards :) xXx


----------



## honeybee2

ooo good news with the notice of marriage and placecard looks great!


----------



## NuKe

LOVE those placecards!!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

those placecards look fantastic :D


----------



## Mynx

11 weeks today!!! :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

:yipee:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

YAY!! xXx


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: 

Love those name cards hun! xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Nik, will the girls be havin cardis or boleros or anything to go over their shoulders/arms for if it get blowey or later in the evening or should I get Jess one myself? 
I don't wanna get one if you wanted matching ones or anything xXx


----------



## LoraLoo

Loving your journal- your dress is beautiful, made me laugh that at one point you had 3 thought :haha: lol xxxx


----------



## Mynx

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Nik, will the girls be havin cardis or boleros or anything to go over their shoulders/arms for if it get blowey or later in the evening or should I get Jess one myself?
> I don't wanna get one if you wanted matching ones or anything xXx

I was finking of getting the lilluns a little shrug or something like that :thumbup: But I'll be getting those a bit closer to the time :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

LoraLoo said:


> Loving your journal- your dress is beautiful, made me laugh that at one point you had 3 thought :haha: lol xxxx

Serves me right for not going to a bridal shop and trying on different styles and sizes! The way I see it is I've managed to sell on the other 2 .. one of them for the price I paid and the China dress for a bit less so it's not been too bad :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Not long got back from a party and people I havent seen in months have all commented on my weight loss! I'm really chuffed especially seeing as I've lost around 9 or 10lbs since I last saw them. I cant really see it myself, altho I see my jelly belly has improved :haha: so it was a relally nice boost tonight! Feeling a little ... erm.... pished rofl:) so I think I'm going to head off to bed before the room starts spinning :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

Thats great mynx! always a bonus when friends say that! My friend sais that to me too yesterday in asda! x


----------



## Mynx

Good morning stalkers :hi: 

I'm surprisingly not hungover today! Evie didnt get up till 9.30am :shock: so the lovely little lamb gave me a lay in, bless her :D My body feels like I had a few drinks last night but nothing major.. I'm just knackered! 
How is everyone and what are your plans for today? x


----------



## NuKe

glad ur not suffering!! It feels awesome wen ppl comment doesnt it? I cant wait, there will be some ppl at our wedding i havent seen since before i started SW... So ive lost over three stone since then!


----------



## Mynx

Wow a 3 stone weight loss! That's amazing hun, well done!! :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

thats amazing 3 stone!!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Piss painter!

Glad you had a good time Nik, you look lufflie xXx


----------



## Mynx

Fanks Nik :) 

How's your day been? xXx


----------



## Mynx

Just realised that I dont have any pics up of Jay's suit lol! 

Anyways here it is.. bargain from Asda! £50 for the jacket and trousers and that was with delivery :thumbup: The best man already has his own black tux so we didnt need to get him one. 
The waistcoat and cravat (and so was the tie pin) were from Ebay and cost £20 per set .. the best man has a matching one too :)
Ooo and the wing tip collar shirt was from Ebay too, £8 if I remember rightly!
 



Attached Files:







P6200050.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









P6200049.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2









P6200048.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## honeybee2

oooooo looks lovely!!! tell him to try it on and take pics hehe!


----------



## Mynx

I will do! Wanna make sure it still fits n all that ;) x


----------



## NuKe

lovely!!! i especially like the waitcoat! there was another girl on here who got her H2B's waistcoat from asda and it was gorge too!! cant remember who it was for the life of me tho. :dohh:


----------



## Tiff

Those look amazing!!!!


----------



## Mynx

Thanks girls :) We were really impressed with the quality of the Asda suit, it might be polyester but Jay much prefers how light to wear it is and how non itchy it is too :haha: Another bonus is that it's machine-washable :thumbup: 
So the whole suit, including waistcoat, cravat, pin and shoes came to £100! Bargain! A couple of weeks ago I bought him a pair of wedding boxer shorts that say "Just Hitched" across the bum :haha: So he even has wedding undies too :rofl:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Very smart Cola xXx


----------



## Mynx

Ta darlin :) Btw, love your new siggie! :cloud9:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Aww fankoo :D 
I hope to be on later all being well n good, fanlite didn't go to sleep till gone 11 last night, little moopot, so hoping she goes earlier tonight! xXx


----------



## Mynx

Fingers crossed eh! Hopefully cya later darlin :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

Ok my aisle music has been well and truly decided now! Thats it, no more changes :haha: 

I'm walking down the aisle to At Last by Etta James. It just seems appropriate especially as we've known each other so long and considering our ages ... I think there'll probably be a few chuckles when the music's playing and that's exactly what we want! At least it'll detract from Jay crying his eyes out .. he's assured me that he will be a big weeping mess by the time I reach him :rofl:


----------



## LoraLoo

Love that song :cloud9:


----------



## NuKe

oh LOVELY. very classy!! :thumbup: I guarantee Barry will be a blubbering mess too.


----------



## Tiff

Awwww, love that song. :cloud9: I agree, it might lighten the mood too! Not that people are going to be upset of course... but make it fun instead of crazy emotional. :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

that song is amazing :cloud9: love it


----------



## jms895

I agree that song is amazing and i bet there wont be a dry eye in the house Nix. Its going so fast wont be long now :shock: :wohoo:


----------



## Mynx

Aww thanks girls! :hugs: I'm certain we have the right aisle song now, Jay loves the idea of it and even dreamt about it last night! :haha:

J, I cant believe how quickly it's all going, yet it seems to be going so slowly.. does that even make sense!?!? :haha:

Well, here's what I've been working on tonight... it's a little rough round the edges, but the table plan is done!! I'm really pleased with how it's turned out too! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P6220088.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## EmmyReece

It makes complete sense to me hun :D

And that table plan looks amazing :happydance: you've done a really good job with it xx


----------



## NuKe

yup makes sense to me too!!! :thumbup:

plan looks great!!!


----------



## Mynx

I've worked out that we only have around 4 or 5 more RSVPs to receive back for the evening now..there have been a few where I've been told rather than the card filled out but that's good enough for me ;)


----------



## NuKe

im soooo thankful our RSVPs arrived back very quickly! then again, we only had 20! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

We're bout the same on numbers then hun ;) I'm actually really thankful that this is a smallish wedding otherwise I'd be really stressing about chasing up more RSVPs :haha:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Lovely table plans nik, If the weather is ok I will be going to the market to pick up the socks I asked to be made tomorrow.
How's the cleaning goin?
xXx


----------



## Mynx

Cleaning is going ok, living room is done apart from the hoovering..not worth doing that till Jay is up tho cos Evie gets in the way otherwise... just the rest of the flat to do and some washing... gonna go put Evie down for a nap in a mo so I can crack on with the rest of it! 
Looking forward to seeing those socks Nik! Lemme know how much they are and I'll add that to the Sally Morgan dosh on Friday :) xXx


----------



## Tiff

Chasing RSVP's suck! :haha: Especially when we can't get them delivered, ha ha ha.

Table plan looks amazing! :thumbup: Well done!


----------



## Smile181c

Love the table plan :) Mine is gonna be a complete mess haha and love your 'walking down the aisle song'! Will be beautiful :D xx


----------



## Mynx

Today I ordered some scatter crystals in red and some clear ones for the tables at the venue :D 
Tomorrow I'm going to have a bash at painting our Mr & Mrs sign in ivory paint and making a start on decorating it to suit our colour scheme :happydance: I love doing arts n crafty stuff lol! 

Jay's also made a decision about the night before the wedding.. he said he doesnt want to see me at all on the day of the wedding till I'm walking down the aisle so he's decided that he wants to stay at the hotel the night before the wedding... that suits me fine tho because altho I'll miss him, he'll just be getting in the way in the morning!! :haha:


----------



## Tiff

Awww, that's the best way to have it IMHO! :thumbup:

I don't know when P will be going to his groomsman's house the day before, but yeah... won't see him until I walk down the aisle. Eeeeeek! Even just thinking about that makes it seem so crazy!

Soooooooo, TMI Q here, but are you guys gonna wait a little bit before the wedding to have :sex:???? Bow chicka wow wow! :winkwink:

I think we're gonna try. I want two weeks, P only wants one. :haha:


----------



## NuKe

HA I don't think that'll be a problem for us... we :sex: 2 nights ago... that was the first time in over 2 months :haha: though to be fair, a lot has happened in that time. We are both staying here the night before, and then I'm off to get tarted up and then goin to my folks to kill a bit of time, then goin to the hotel to get ready. I've charged Barry with the task of getting Poppy down for her nap, because if she doesn't get it... it will be a nightmare!


----------



## Smile181c

Ah I think that would be for the best! That way it'll be more emotional when he sees you :D

I love scatter crystals :) 

Show us a pic of your Mr & Mrs sign when it's finished! xx


----------



## Tiff

P is reeeeeeally not a fan of the idea. :haha: I'm worried about Claire too, I think she's going to have a meltdown that day. :( Poor kiddo!


----------



## twiggy56

Lets see your Mr&Mrs sign! :D

We decided the night before to spend apart too, OH is going to be in the hotel night before...the day before think we will part ways in the afternoon though. 

As for the bow chicka wow wow :haha: I hadnt really thought about it, I think he would be in a terrible mood if I left him too long :rofl: So maybe 2 weeks is good!


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: I know, eh Twiggs? 

Its finding that line between keeping things fun but not too long as to having them want it all to zip by so they can get on with things. :haha:


----------



## Mynx

I thought I'd replied to this a couple of days ago lol! :dohh: 

In regards to abstaining .... we're lucky if we get to do it once a week atm lol because my eldest always seems to be around! And if it's not her, it's Evie :haha: We'll probably abstain for the week but that'll be it.. otherwise our wedding night may be over a little too quick ;) :rofl: 

I'll be posting piccies of the Mr & Mrs sign when it's complete.. havent started it yet tho!

Oh and I just wanted to say.... 

10 weeks today!!! :happydance: 
1 more week in it'll be single numbers! Whooop!!


----------



## Mynx

Quick question for you girlies... 

I'm expecting a parcel from China and I was given the tracking number at the beginning of last week... on the delivery company's website it says that it's in London now (Heathrow) and now it's saying "Customs Info - Pending Verification"

Anyone have any idea what on earth this means?!?! :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

no idea what it means about the parcel hun :wacko: hope it isn't delayed too long

:wohoo: 10 weeks today


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Mynx said:


> I thought I'd replied to this a couple of days ago lol! :dohh:
> 
> In regards to abstaining .... we're lucky if we get to do it once a week atm lol because my eldest always seems to be around! And if it's not her, it's Evie :haha: We'll probably abstain for the week but that'll be it.. otherwise our wedding night may be over a little too quick ;) :rofl:
> 
> I'll be posting piccies of the Mr & Mrs sign when it's complete.. havent started it yet tho!
> 
> Oh and I just wanted to say....
> 
> *10 weeks today!!!
> 1 more week in it'll be single numbers! Whooop!!*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Wow! So I'll be 10 weeks next week! Crazy how time flies for sure. :shock:

Congrats on it being so freaking close!!! :wohoo:


----------



## NuKe

ten weeks!!! :shock::happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

10 weeks!! I'd be crapping myself lol


----------



## jms895

Ten weeks :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

According to my ticker, 1 more week and I'll be in the ONES!!!! :happydance: It's really coming around quickly now!


----------



## honeybee2

oo Mynx ^^^ time flies!


----------



## Mynx

Just emailed the delivery company again about my parcel from China about the customs pending verification status.. they reckon it'll be cleared by the end of the day and delivered to me tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

wooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooo! im waiting for my hair slide from china too- hoping it will get here by the time I have my trial!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Mynx said:


> Just emailed the delivery company again about my parcel from China about the customs pending verification status.. they reckon it'll be cleared by the end of the day and delivered to me tomorrow :happydance:

Did you have a go at em Nik? xXx


----------



## Mynx

I did yeah, but all they could say was that when it goes thru customs, it's out of their hands till the parcel is released :grr:


----------



## EmmyReece

That's fab news about the parcel hun :wohoo:


----------



## Mynx

It's still showing up as Pending Verification :grr: And it's the end of the working day now :( I'm hoping that the delivery site is a little slow to update, cos the other day it didnt update till I emailed them asking why there had been no change in the status.. half an hour later it was updated !! Just hoping it's the same today :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've found that delivery sites are generally slow to update, one of my parcels the other week, just after it turned up, updated their site saying it had just left the depo :rofl:


----------



## twiggy56

It was the same with my veil!! Bloody customs!


----------



## Mynx

Aww thanks ladies, that's really put my mind at rest! :hugs: Hopefully I'll see it tomorrow!


----------



## twiggy56

and when you do...PICS! 

:muaha:


----------



## Mynx

LOL! Np, piccies galore ;)


----------



## NuKe

:happydance: yay!!


----------



## purpledahlia

I found your journaaaaal!!*off to catchup*


----------



## Mynx

Oooo alo sweetie :hi: Tis a fair amount of boring waffle I'm afraid, but grab yaself a coffee ;)


----------



## purpledahlia

I dont think i can read through it all :rofl: I tried! I didnt realise Jay had MS! Well done for getting through everything you have!


----------



## Mynx

Aww bless you hun, I'll forgive ya for not reading the whole thing... 51 pages is a wee bit too much :rofl: 

Thank you :hugs: Jay was diagnosed in 2000 with MS (relapsing and remitting) and because of the type he has, most of the time he's not too bad (still in constant pain, trouble with his hands and legs) but he has relapses every couple of months that really knock the stuffing out of him and the trouble with those is that each relapse lasts a little longer and leaves behind a little more pain. If you were to look at him you wouldnt think he was ill which is kind of a good thing, and kind of a bad thing if you know what I mean lol!


----------



## purpledahlia

Aw bless, well sounds like he has good support :) 

Will try and find the important posts about your wedding to get me up to speed :haha:


----------



## twiggy56

Well claire you did say you were bored! Its only 500 posts? :tease:

Nix- have you done a checklist of stuff needing to be done still? Im meant to do one at 8 weeks before as thats when venue asks for confirmation of numbers, seating etc but I havent done it yet :blush:

Not that I was going to pinch yours or anything :blush: :-=


----------



## Mynx

LOL Twigs! I'll get on that tonight but according to my quick checklist (just a rough one) I think pretty much everything is in hand now (apart from photoframe gifts for our parents) till August when I can get the flower girl shoes.

In the words of Arnie..

I'll be back 


:rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: I was bored hours ago when Ava was napping!Shes now still moaning for me in her bed :/ Im multitasking! :haha:

yes both of you get lists done please!


----------



## Mynx

*Done/Paid/Bought*

Notice of Marraige cancelled and rebooked (and now given for a second time :haha:)
Registry office Cancelled
Registrar booked (£390 to pay)
Venue Booked and partly paid for (£1000 approx left to pay)
Venue times sorted 
Menu provisionally sorted
Music sorted
Colour scheme sorted and hotel informed
Invites - ordered, printed and sent out
RSVPs - All for the meal received/Still need 5 of the evening ones back
Wedding Dress 
Bridal Accessories 
Groom's Suit
Groom's Accessories
Best Man's Accessories
Flowers and buttonholes
Bridesmaid Accessories
Bridesmaid shoes
Bridesmaid and Flower girl dresses
"Photographers" sorted (friends!)
"Chauffeur/car" sorted (friend)
Accomadation for guests booked
Top Table and Table decorations sorted - Venue provides flowers and we've bought something else too which needs some painting and embellishing ;)
My Wedding Ring
Jay's wedding ring
Wedding car ribbons 
Busy Bags bought and packed
Place cards written 
Elisha's, Evie's and Jessica's gifts bought
Table Plan - Done, just need to get a small one done for the co ordinator at the venue
My additional vows and personal touches for the ceremony chosen
Wedding Schedule (a rough one that is flexible!)
Wedding Reading printed out for Nikkinoonoo ;) 



*Still to Do/Get/Pay For*

Registrar Fees (£390 - covered by money in our savings account)
Venue (About £1000 left to pay - covered by savings going into savings account between now and then lol)
Flower Girl's shoes and frilly socks
Gifts for the rest of wedding party 
My wedding makeup
Wedding Undies/lingerie
Meeting with the Registrar about the ceremony - Still waiting for an appointment 
Lose some More weight!
Need to make a Menu board to put up where my table plan will be so everyone knows what they'll be eating - Cant do this till we confirm exactly is on the menu ;) 


*In Progress and out of my control *haha:)

Cakes 
Favours
(These are both out of my control as my future MIL and SIL are sorting these out!)
Groom's Speech (altho he's running it by me cos he wants to know it sounds ok!)


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Mynx said:


> LOL Twigs! I'll get on that tonight but according to my quick checklist (just a rough one) I think pretty much everything is in hand now (apart from photoframe gifts for our parents) till August when I can get the flower girl shoes.
> 
> In the words of Arnie..
> 
> I'll be back
> 
> 
> :rofl:

Nik Jessie's new foot is a 10 but it's tight and I have to shoehorn her shoes on..So I would guess that by the wedding she will be still a 10 ... but it is possible she could shoot up to an 11 on the other foot?

To anyone reading that doesn't know me my daughter wears a prosthetic leg as she had an amputation at 13 months due to Fibular Hemimelia, and had recently received a new prosthetic :)


----------



## honeybee2

:sulk: err Mynx- that doesn't give you the right to just dissapear just because you cant do anything until august! Your staying right where you are missy- forum wouldn't be the same without you!:friends::awww:


----------



## honeybee2

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> LOL Twigs! I'll get on that tonight but according to my quick checklist (just a rough one) I think pretty much everything is in hand now (apart from photoframe gifts for our parents) till August when I can get the flower girl shoes.
> 
> In the words of Arnie..
> 
> I'll be back
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Nik Jessie's new foot is a 10 but it's tight and I have to shoehorn her shoes on..So I would guess that by the wedding she will be still a 10 ... but it is possible she could shoot up to an 11 on the other foot?
> 
> To anyone reading that doesn't know me my daughter wears a prosthetic leg as she had an amputation at 13 months due to Fibular Hemimelia, and had recently received a new prosthetic :)Click to expand...

what a brave girly! :flower:


----------



## Mynx

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> LOL Twigs! I'll get on that tonight but according to my quick checklist (just a rough one) I think pretty much everything is in hand now (apart from photoframe gifts for our parents) till August when I can get the flower girl shoes.
> 
> In the words of Arnie..
> 
> I'll be back
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Nik Jessie's new foot is a 10 but it's tight and I have to shoehorn her shoes on..So I would guess that by the wedding she will be still a 10 ... but it is possible she could shoot up to an 11 on the other foot?
> 
> To anyone reading that doesn't know me my daughter wears a prosthetic leg as she had an amputation at 13 months due to Fibular Hemimelia, and had recently received a new prosthetic :)Click to expand...

Dont worry Nik, I'll wait to get the shoes till August, it's not a problem :thumbup: It'll give me something weddingy to do in that month :haha: I'd like to get the girls matching shoes if possible... not sure wether to go down the sandals route or the smart, ivory patent way? What do you reckon Nik? x

HB.. I wont be going anywhere, you're stuck with me till at least September :haha: I'll be hanging around the bridal parts for a while after too I reckon as I really enjoy reading about weddings and everyone's plans :D


----------



## Mynx

honeybee2 said:


> Nikkinoonoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> LOL Twigs! I'll get on that tonight but according to my quick checklist (just a rough one) I think pretty much everything is in hand now (apart from photoframe gifts for our parents) till August when I can get the flower girl shoes.
> 
> In the words of Arnie..
> 
> I'll be back
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Nik Jessie's new foot is a 10 but it's tight and I have to shoehorn her shoes on..So I would guess that by the wedding she will be still a 10 ... but it is possible she could shoot up to an 11 on the other foot?
> 
> To anyone reading that doesn't know me my daughter wears a prosthetic leg as she had an amputation at 13 months due to Fibular Hemimelia, and had recently received a new prosthetic :)Click to expand...
> 
> what a brave girly! :flower:Click to expand...

HB, she really is! She's an inspiration as she's overcome so much and taken everything in her stride (scuse the pun!) Just goes to show how resiliant kids are!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Mynx said:


> Nikkinoonoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> LOL Twigs! I'll get on that tonight but according to my quick checklist (just a rough one) I think pretty much everything is in hand now (apart from photoframe gifts for our parents) till August when I can get the flower girl shoes.
> 
> In the words of Arnie..
> 
> I'll be back
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Nik Jessie's new foot is a 10 but it's tight and I have to shoehorn her shoes on..So I would guess that by the wedding she will be still a 10 ... but it is possible she could shoot up to an 11 on the other foot?
> 
> To anyone reading that doesn't know me my daughter wears a prosthetic leg as she had an amputation at 13 months due to Fibular Hemimelia, and had recently received a new prosthetic :)Click to expand...
> 
> Dont worry Nik, I'll wait to get the shoes till August, it's not a problem :thumbup: It'll give me something weddingy to do in that month :haha: I'd like to get the girls matching shoes if possible... not sure wether to go down the sandals route or the smart, ivory patent way? What do you reckon Nik? x
> 
> HB.. I wont be going anywhere, you're stuck with me till at least September :haha: I'll be hanging around the bridal parts for a while after too I reckon as I really enjoy reading about weddings and everyone's plans :DClick to expand...

What about red patent?


----------



## Mynx

Ooo actually, yes that would be nice ... would be the opposite of Elisha in her red dress and ivory shoes ... I like that idea Nik, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Ya welcome :) Would set the socks of nicely too xXx


----------



## Mynx

I have a confession to make (Nik knows all about this already having listened to me banging on about for the last couple of weeks! :haha:) 

My china package is actually another wedding dress *hides* 

Yes, that's another dress. Like I havent had enough dresses yet! This one will be no. 5 :rofl: but OMG it's gorgeous! 

Dress no. 4 was another Tiffany Bridal dress but the next size up, and yes it fit much better but even for an ex display (which my other Tiffany dress is as well) it was in shocking condition with yellowed sequins, a rip in the underskirt and was pretty dirty, even tho they said it would be cleaned before being sent out! :grr: So I sent it back and I'm waiting on a refund for it. 

The reason for my dress wobble is because my size 12 Tiffany Bridal dress is absolutely gorgeous.. I do truly love it! But it's a size 12 (not a true 12 either!) with a 27 inch waist ... I have absolutely no chance of getting that small! The last time my waist was that small, it was because I didnt have enough money to eat and lived on toast and cheese sarnies! So I started looking around again and came across what I hope is a beautiful dress! I'm hoping this will be delivered tomorrow so I'll take pics of it! (IF it arrives lol!) I've ordered it in my size and it has a 29.5inch waist and my waist is currently at 31.5 so I still have 2 inches to lose but I'm confident I can do it with no problems :thumbup: 

Phew I'm glad I got that off me chest LOL! :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: so sorry about the other dress hun. hope the new one turns up tomorrow so we can have a nosey :D

I'm sure you can lose those inches :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

:o


----------



## purpledahlia

omg five dresses :rofl: :rofl: Are the pics of the others in this this thread?


----------



## Mynx

There's a few pics of my Tiffany bridal dress somewhere in amongst the chat ;)


----------



## purpledahlia

twiggy56 said:


> This site shows you how to 'make over a onesie'! You could choose whatever onesie you wanted and add a little bit of netting to make a tutu! Would be comfy and cute! :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.favecraftsblog.com/how-to-makeover-a-onesie/

Site looks good but they could have ironed the onsie for the final pic :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

LOL yeah definately!! :haha:

Well, still waiting for the delivery site to be updated... still saying "Customs Info - Pending Verification" :grr: So I've emailed them again asking is it really worth staying in today to wait for this parcel lol! They're being so useless! I've had 2 packages from China before and not had this problem with them.. the tracking numbers I was given for each were spot on, I was able to track them all thru Europe and then on to my address! I guess that's why I'm finding it difficult to be patient this time around...also because it's my dress!!! :hissy:


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: hope they get in touch and let you know either way so you can decide what to do for the day


----------



## Mynx

Well just had an email back from them.. apparently Customs need my telephone number! So I've sent this on to the delivery company for them to pass on to Customs. I may well end up having to ring Customs at the airport myself at this rate!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Christ Nik I'd be going spare atum! Especially if you told em you was getting married last weekend! Bloody useless!! xXx


----------



## Mynx

Arent they just! Tis doing my head in now :( I've found the number for the Customs Dept at Heathrow and I'm going to ring them myself and try and sort this crap out! I may well have to pay extra charges (I did on a previous package - It's nothing unusual lol!) 

I tried ringing the number but it was just ringing constantly... gonna keep trying thru out the day.


----------



## Mynx

I have written a very stinky email to the company that made the dress asking for a refund. One thing I need to add is that I told them I was getting married on the 25th June, and paid extra for a rush order, which was supposed to be 8-12 days to make the dress, then 2-4 days for delivery, so 16 days maximum. I was assured that the dress would be here before the weekend and it wasnt so I've decided that I've had enough bad luck with this bloody dress and I want a refund now! :hissy:

ETA ... I sound a bit like a spoilt child lol! My point being is that could you imagine if I really had have been getting married on 25th June? I'd have been truly devastated not to get the dress.. and the fact it's now stuck in customs doing god knows what is why I've had enough of this whole dress fiasco! I've had to chase it up from start to finish and to me, that really doesnt bode well for the dress itself!


----------



## purpledahlia

Will you get to keep the dress and get a refund or will you have to return it? (if you ever get it!) Thats quite bad that you told them you needed it 4 days ago and you still dont have it!!

I wouldnt wait in personally, If RM try and deliver then they will red card you but if its still at the airport it could be like another week! 

Hope you get some answers!


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun.. not sure if I'll be able to keep the dress (if it ever comes like you say lol!) and also have a refund, I guess I'll wait and see ;)

So my Tiffany Bridal dress will be going up on Ebay today (there's really no chance I'll ever get into it, I'll look way too skinny if I got down to a 27 inch waist) and the money I get from that will have to pay for yet another poxy dress (from the UK I might add lol!) I may end up just getting an ivory trouser suit as I'm getting so fed up with this dress thing :haha:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Nik.....Your tiffany dress... do you think i you had a bigger panel bit put in the back behind the lace up in red it would look odd?


----------



## Mynx

I thought about getting a bigger ivory one put in but I'm not sure how it'll look tbh... I guess I could get the fabric and try it?


----------



## purpledahlia

so currently as it stands you dont have a dress ?


----------



## Mynx

Not one that fits me no :cry:

I may keep hold of the Tiffany one for now and see about getting a bigger modesty panel put in and see how that looks :shrug:


----------



## purpledahlia

would probably look ok im sure a dress maker could nmatch up the fabrics? Can we see the dress your waiting on? :lol:


----------



## Mynx

This is the one I'm waiting on ... but I've ordered it in ivory ...
 



Attached Files:







zbb010361.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 8


----------



## purpledahlia

awww, see it could be 'the one' so id try it before sending it back..


----------



## Mynx

I have also been looking at this one ... It's from a UK seller on Ebay and is £169
 



Attached Files:







d861.jpgd861.jpg.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## purpledahlia

Thats nice too....


----------



## Mynx

It's a gorgeous shape and style but it takes up to 7 weeks to be made! I have just under 10 weeks to go so I'm really not sure about this one just yet lol!


----------



## Tiff

Oh hunny!!! :hugs: 

See? That's the problem at times with having to order a dress so darn early!!! :hissy: It leaves too much time to have doubts, niggles and worries.

The one you ordered is beautiful! I'm sure it'll be in by the time the wedding comes, try it on and see what you think? Has the company gotten back to you?


----------



## Mynx

No still no word from the company yet :( But they're 7 hours ahead of us in the UK which makes it 10pm over there atm so I've got no chance of a reply till at least the morning :( 
It's just so frustrating because the delivery company says it's in Customs pending Verification, then they ask me for my phone number and I still havent had a phone call yet... I've tried ringing them myself but I've been round and round in circles trying to find the right department lol!


----------



## NuKe

ahhhhhh i havent been well and have just caught up... can i just say i LOVE the one you've ordered!!! it's so beautiful!!!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

What a pain :( It's shocking that they was told you got married last weekend and ur still chasing it up now, terrible customer service. You must keep it up and tell them how they ruined your wedding day especially AFTER you paid additional costs to get the express service! xXx


----------



## Tiff

^ Exactly.

Might get a free dress out of the deal!


----------



## leash27

Just caught up on the dress saga!

I definitely agree that they should be looking at some kind of compensation if you told them you were getting married last weekend! Thats awful! It might be best to get the dress first and see if you like it before you think about a refund? Hopefully it will be so beautiful it will be worth all the stress!?

I can't believe you are on dress number 5 Mynx!!

x


----------



## Mynx

Hah that would be nice Tiff! Certainly make up for all this crap! 

Thanks Linds! I love it too, I just love the detailing and the fullness of it :cloud9:

Nik, it is absolutely terrible customer service! As you say, to be still chasing up it up days after I was "supposedly" getting married is disgusting! 

Anyways, we have an update if you can believe it! I've just had a phone call from a company called Global Freight Ltd (I think that was their name!) about my parcel being at customs. They just wanted me to confirm how much the parcel is worth so I told them how much I'd paid in total and she said that was fine. I asked how long it would take from now and she said that it could take a couple of weeks :shock: as they're completing the customs checks on it. So at least I now know that the dress actually exists!! :happydance: My worst fear was that I'd been completely scammed and that there was no dress at all!


----------



## Mynx

leash27 said:


> Just caught up on the dress saga!
> 
> I definitely agree that they should be looking at some kind of compensation if you told them you were getting married last weekend! Thats awful! It might be best to get the dress first and see if you like it before you think about a refund? Hopefully it will be so beautiful it will be worth all the stress!?
> 
> *I can't believe you are on dress number 5 Mynx!!*
> 
> x

I know :blush: But hopefully this will be the end to it all!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Nik what dress do you prefer the one ur waiting for or the other one you posted? x


----------



## Mynx

Tough question!!
I look at the picture of the one I'm waiting for and think what a pain in the arse this dress has been lol! Then I look at the other one I posted and think oooo lovely!!! But that one is out of the question really lol! So I guess atm, I prefer the second one I posted, but only because this one has been such an arse pain! 
Hopefully when it arrives I'll fall in love all over again!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Instead of thinking that it's been a bugger and 'cursed' maybe think that good things are worth waiting for.... Personally I would still give the company ear ache, arse ache and head ache over it but don't discount it because of that .... I would seek compensation and say that you have had to arrange a photographer at ADDITIONAL costs to you to retake some photos of you in the dress once you got it as you wasn't happy with ur photos from your 'actual wedding' as it was ruined by the fact you had to rush buy a suit the day before (or some bullcrap like that) but that way you keep the frock....


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

For what it's worth I prefer the arse pain frock..... just to be an arse pain myself lol xXx


----------



## Mynx

You're totally right Nik, I know that once it arrives I'll be able to look it and say "you're worth it" I went all L'oreal there :haha: And yes, I'll be trying to claim back some kind of refund/compensation for the whole saga! 
I've had another email from the shipping company (I'd emailed them after the phone call about verifying the value of the package) and they say that they apologise for the inconvenience, and they're working with the UK based company who have the parcel and trying to get it thru as quickly as possible... they say it could take a few working days, so fingers crossed!


----------



## NuKe

FX'd!!


----------



## leash27

I hope 5 is your lucky number lol!

Its good news that its on its way though, the best things come to those who wait (and those who choose 5 different wedding gowns lol)

x


----------



## Mynx

It serves me right for not going down the more traditional bridal shop route :haha: Ah well, you live and learn eh!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you :D Xxx


----------



## honeybee2

me too! FX xx


----------



## Mynx

Had an update on the delivery website... "Customs Info - Pending Verification" ... AGAIN!!! The update appeared this morning but was dated 27th June, which was the day before I got the phone call from Customs, so it seems the site is a little behind, so for all I know, the parcel could be on it's way to me :shrug: Let's hope so, I gotta try and keep positive in all this lol! 

A thread by Lora Loo about petticoats got me thinking about the 4 hooped one I have .. I got that to go under my Tiffany gown which is quite heavy on the skirts so it would have been ideal, but I think the fabric on this new one I'm waiting on is lighter so I may not need so much structure... I think I'll have to wait till my dress comes before I decide wether I need a tulle or a hooped petticoat! 

Anyways, how is everyone today? :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Hope they get their backsides into gear and get your dress to you soon :hugs: 

I don't know much about petticoats at the moment :blush: Hopefully once the dress arrives it won't take long to decide what type of petticoat you'll need :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

I'm ok hun :grr: for customs!!!!!!


----------



## Mynx

9 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

omg 9 weeks! its gonna FLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY in, i swear!!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

9!!! Single numbers now cola :happydance:
xXx


----------



## Mynx

:wohoo: 

Oh and 6 weeks till my hen night!!!


----------



## Mynx

Still no bloody update on the dress status :grr: But the delivery tracking website is down atm, and I'm hoping that's a good sign as the last time it did that, there was a status update when it was back up again .... :shrug: 

I've been looking for some little red or ivory bolero cardis for the flower girls today, so I'll be getting those when I get the shoes in August :D I was also looking at those little flower halos but I dont think either of them will keep them on! I'm certain Evie wont, she hates anything in/on her hair.. I've been trying for the last couple of weeks to put a little clip in what little hair she does have :haha: but it stays in for about 5 minutes then she pulls it out :dohh:


----------



## Tiff

I hear you! Claire is the same! I have these adorable felt flower clips from Briar.Claire (Etsy shop) and she had a friggin' epic meltdown when I tried to put on in her ponytail. :dohh:

:grr: for customs. Hurry the EFF up!!! :hissy:


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: hope there's a dress update when the tracking site starts working again


----------



## Mynx

Nikkinoonoo and I were discussing this yesterday before our Zumba class.. it's soo bloody frustrating because if it was a well known shop or something in the UK then I'd be able to ring them up and give them hell for it! But then again, it wouldnt be stuck in customs I guess :haha:


----------



## twiggy56

yay 9 weeks! Is there no way of tracking the status of the order whilst its in customs?

Y'know how you get 'processing' or 'ready for dispatch'?


----------



## twiggy56

You're only a week and 2 days behind me...only just properly realized that! 

I mean I _realized_ that, but not actually realizing it? 

Stop talking Laura. :dohh:


----------



## Mynx

twiggy56 said:


> yay 9 weeks! Is there no way of tracking the status of the order whilst its in customs?
> 
> Y'know how you get 'processing' or 'ready for dispatch'?

The status just reads the same every time I check it.. the last update was the other day but it was dated the 27th, and it was the same status - "pending verification" .. frustrating!!!


----------



## Mynx

twiggy56 said:


> You're only a week and 2 days behind me...only just properly realized that!
> 
> I mean I _realized_ that, but not actually realizing it?
> 
> Stop talking Laura. :dohh:

:haha: Just put it down to wedding brain :haha:


----------



## Tiff

Don't worry Twigs! It took me a bit to realize that she's the weekend before me! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Just popping in a breakdown of the next couple of months :) 

*Stuff to do this Month - July*

- Make an appointment to see our Co ordinator at our Venue - 
* Confirm Menu
* Confirm Numbers for sit down meal
* Speak to Co ordinator about food allergies (Nuts and dairy)
* Clarify evening buffet and amount needed (Also confirm price)
* Ask if we can put out placecards/scatter crystals the evening before - this is all dependant on when they set up the room
* Check out venue's sound system and make sure their music system can play burnt discs
(We do need to ask about other stuff too but I cant remember for the life of me what it is! :dohh:)

- Hopefully get my dress :grr: 
- Get dress altered if needed
- Get Jay's wedding gift
- Get Best Man gift
- Get parents gifts 
- Speak with the Registrar
- Have a chat with Best Man about the day



*Stuff to do next month - August*

- Get flower girl shoes
- Get flower girl cardis/boleros
- Get wedding undies
- Get wedding lingerie
- Speak to our "photographer" friends about our list of pics that we want
- Get wedding makeup and do a trial run of it. 
- Speak to the DJ

*The 1 Week Lead Up to the Wedding*

- Dye hair - still not decided on scarlet red or stick with my blonde highlights :shrug:
- Last minute checks on the venue
- Check that cakes and favours are done and ready to picked up when needed
- Check that my dad is ok for travelling down from Wales
- One more makeup trial


That's all I can think of for now, will add to it if I think of anything else!


----------



## Tiff

I just got a big case of the heebie jeebies reading all that! :argh:

So much to do in so little time! I don't know why I'm wigging out when its your list... but I am! :wacko:


----------



## honeybee2

i got the jitters reading that too!


----------



## Mynx

It does look alot doesnt it! I thought that when I typed it out lol!!


----------



## NuKe

god im glad i didnt write a list :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Hehe I wish I hadnt now :rofl: 

I've been thinking for the last few weeks that I dont have alot to do really between now and then but now I've seen that list, I'm getting quite jittery!


----------



## Tiff

Eeeeeeeeeek.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Wahoo :) Not long for the hen night eh Cola :D 
I wanna see my thing I'm reading too :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

I'm really looking forward to the hen night Nik!! By then, there'll be 3 weeks to go and I'm hoping that pretty much everything will be done, my dress will be sorted so I can just let me hair down (so to speak!) and I can just blow off some steam! 

You want me to copy and paste your reading to you in a FB message or on here? I've printed it out for ya so you can have it on paper for the day, I'm not expecting you to memorise it :haha:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Sup to you Cola :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

Here tis :) 

Today is a day you will always remember
The greatest in anyone&#8217;s life
You&#8217;ll start off the day just two people in love
And end it as Husband and Wife

It&#8217;s a brand new beginning the start of a journey
With moments to cherish and treasure
And although there&#8217;ll be time when you both disagree
These will surely be outweighed by pleasure

You&#8217;ll have heard many words of advice in the past
When the secrets of marriage were spoken
But you know that the answers lie hidden inside
Where the bond of true love lies unbroken

So live happy forever as lovers and friends
It&#8217;s the dawn of a new life for you
As you stand there together with love in your eyes
From the moment you both say &#8216;I do&#8217;

And with luck, all your hopes, and your dreams can be real
May success find its way to your hearts
Tomorrow can bring you the greatest of joys
But today is the day it all starts.


----------



## EmmyReece

hope you don't mind me butting in :blush: that reading is lovely, I can see people needing hankies when it's read :cloud9:


----------



## Mynx

It's so nice isnt it! I stole it from one of the ladies from here, I forget who now (sorry to whoever I nicked it from!) :blush:


----------



## honeybee2

its beautiful :cry:


----------



## NuKe

gorgeous!!! wont be a dry eye in the house!!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Tis a lovely poem Nik :) 

I'm sure it's not about the poem tho but the way that it's read :p 
:rofl:
xXx


----------



## Mynx

I'm pretty sure you'll have us all booin (not boo hiss but you know wot I mean!) by the time you've finished ;) Thanks darlin, we appreciate you doing the reading for us :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

Spoke with my dad today. His health is deteriorating very slowly and it's looking less and less likely that he's going to be able to make it to the wedding :cry: He has an enlarged spleen, liver and heart problems so it's giving him problems with his blood. He's had a few transfusions over the last couple of months and is currently undergoing tests to find out what's up/what can be done. We wont find out for a few more weeks. To be perfectly honest, it seems like it's touch and go wether he'll actually be around, let alone able to attend :cry: So I'm feeling very low about it all right now :( Tis bad enough that I dont have my mum and brother around anymore, but I'm really hoping that I dont lose my dad too :cry: 

If it turns out that he can be treated and it's just a case of he cant make it because of being too weak/poorly then that's not so bad.. we can set up a Skype call on my daughter's laptop so he can at least see the ceremony! 

This week has not been a good one :(


----------



## honeybee2

:hugs: what terrible news. It always seems in times of happiness something has to go wrong. I hope your Dad will find some comfort in the time that is left and that you will still have enough support around you!

2011 will be a mix of emotions for us too with a death, marriage then birth. You know I'm here if you need to chat x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Aww nik sorry your daddy is poorly, I wish him the strength to make it to your wedding :hugs: xXx


----------



## EmmyReece

oh hun :( :hugs: will keep everything crossed that something can be done and that he can see the ceremony at the very least. 

am here if you need a chat hun :flower:


----------



## NuKe

oh Nix. and theres me whinging about seeing a baby bump. I can't even imagine what you must be going through right now, my dad is my whole world. I really really hope his condition is treatable and he gets to see the ceremony, although the skype call is a brilliant idea!! just make sure theres someone on the other end who knows wat theyre doing! :hugs: will be thinking of u sweets.


----------



## twiggy56

Aww mynx huny :hugs: 

So sorry to hear about your dads condition :nope: Keeping him in my thoughts, keep your chin up luv :hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

NuKe said:


> oh Nix. and theres me whinging about seeing a baby bump. I can't even imagine what you must be going through right now, my dad is my whole world. I really really hope his condition is treatable and he gets to see the ceremony, although the skype call is a brilliant idea!! just make sure theres someone on the other end who knows wat theyre doing! :hugs: will be thinking of u sweets.

Aww bless you darlin, you've been thru so much, tis no wonder a baby bump is gonna set you off :hugs: I wont pretend that I know how it feels to go thru what you have, I have no idea, but I know how it feels to lose someone close and it's absolute hell, so I have an inkling of the gut wrenching despair it leaves behind. Big hugs to you sweetie :hugs: 

My mum and dad split up when I was 5 so he's not always been around.. let's just say that he was a complete git and always let me and my brother down when it came to taking us anywhere or coming to see us so it's taken a while for me to get past that and build a better relationship with him. But since losing my mum and my brother, I decided that life is far too short to hold a grudge, you just never know what's around the corner (especially as far as my brother was concerned) so I made more of an effort and so did my dad, so altho I've always been in contact with him thru my adult life, we've become alot closer over the last 5 years. 

Thanks for the all your kind words girls, they mean alot to me :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Aww nik sorry your daddy is poorly, I wish him the strength to make it to your wedding :hugs: xXx

You and me both Nik!! If not I'll be carrying the lappy down the aisle instead of my bouquet, wiv him on Skype :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Awww hun, that's awful news to get. :( I hope your dad gets stronger and more stable, you've been through enough as it is with losing family members. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Remember I will walk you down the aisle if needed Cola. I know it's not the same or conventional but the offer's there :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Aww thanks Nik :) I will definatley keep that mind should it be needed :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

So sorry to hear about your dad mynx! I'll keep my fingers crossed he can at least see the ceremony - skype is such a good idea :hugs:

EDIT: ignore the last part of this message. I didn't catch up on everyone's journals before I posted :(


----------



## honeybee2

:hugs: :hugs: thinking of you xx


----------



## jms895

Thinking of you and hope your dad feels better soon xx


----------



## Mynx

Thanks girls :hugs: 

Still no sign of this bloody dress or a status update! I emailed the shipping company again yesterday and had one back saying that the relevant information and paperwork has now been given to Customs :shrug: WTF? Shouldnt that have been done in the first place?! The forms should have been filled out properly when first shipping the parcel out.. if they had have been, then none of this would be happening!!!! :grr: 

Anyways, on to brighter things. Jay's best man is coming over today, all the way from Liverpool so we'll be able to have a chat with him about what to do at the wedding (altho he's been a best man 3 or 4 times at weddings!) and he'll also get a chance to finally meet Evie lol! So I'll be doing a lovely roast beef dinner with all the trimmings, nom nom :D

Maybe my dress will even come today.. it's been in Customs now for well over a week, they've had it long enough, tis my turn now!! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

nom nom nom!

god i hope ur dress turns up soon nix!!!


----------



## honeybee2

me too! :trouble:


----------



## EmmyReece

hope your dress turns up soon :grr:


----------



## NuKe

:gun:


----------



## Mynx

I found an email for Customs and Excise on the HMRC website and have sent them an email about the parcel... hopefully they'll be able to shed some light on all this! It's been sat in Customs now for 10 days, I'm starting to lose hope! :grr:


----------



## Smile181c

What do they think is gonna be in the dress! Not like you can line satin with cocaine is it?! stupid customs :grr:


----------



## Mynx

Exactly! There will absolutely no contraband in there and the dress isnt even claiming to be something it isnt (eg. Mori Lee, Maggie Sotero) It is an unbranded ivory wedding dress. Simplez!! 

Pfft.


----------



## Smile181c

Sort it out customs! Have they emailed you back?


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Have a good day with Jays mate :) Hope you get everything sorted that needs to be xXx


----------



## Jemma_x

I hope your dress arrives soon


----------



## NuKe

what absolute bollocks. im angry FOR you!!!


----------



## honeybee2

im angry for you too! :trouble: let me at em...let me at em! :grr:


----------



## Mynx

I am officially in the ones according to my ticker!! :wohoo: 

Rang up the company who are dealing with the customs side of things today.. the rude git on the phone didnt even wait to find out my shipping number or even my name before he stated that my parcel will be there for another week, minimum. Git. So I emailed the shipping company in China and let them know what was happening and the manager there has given me the name of the delivery company that will be taking over the parcel when it's released from it's prison. So it's still a bloody waiting game. Git. 

On a brighter note, had a really good evening with Jay's best man, it was lovely to see him again after over 4 years lol! I've only met him once and he effectively got us together so it's perfect that he's Jay's best man :) Evie really took to him too and vice versa.. he even confessed to feeling broody because she was so good (she was in a great mood and in fine funny form!! :rofl:) Bless :)
And tonight, I've been to Zumba with Nikkinoonoo so I dont intend on doing very much now other than vegitate in front of my pc :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

grrr that bloody dress- I dont get it, why is it in customs???? So glad you have a lovely evening in with the best man- mine does sweet fa x


----------



## Mynx

I have no idea hun :( I reckon the shipping company in China didnt fill out the all the forms properly and that's why it's had to go thru Customs like this, but I dont get why it's been so long? From what I can gather, there's a backlog atm which they're trying to clear but c'mon, really... 2 weeks they've had it now!! And now they have all the info they need from the shipping company (who have been very apologetic) but they tell me it'll still be at least a week! 

This dress better be fookin stunning or else! :grr:


----------



## Tiff

Ugh, I felt the same way when I was waiting for all my stuff and whatnot too. In fact, I got a parcel from Ebay already when my veil is STILL MIA. :nope: I'm so worried its lost atm.

Friggin' post!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Hope it knocks ya socks off Cola xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oh and YAY!!! Congratulations on the 'ones' xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

And this one just made me to 7700 posts :p Nunnite xXx


----------



## Mynx

Well done Nik :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

you'll look stunning in a black sack!


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: HB

STILL not here yet???? :dohh:


----------



## Mynx

Bless you thanks HB :hugs: 

Nope, still not here yet lol! I'm getting to the point where I'm past caring too! 

I know that I have my Tiffany Bridal dress so if I have to, I'll put in a bigger modesty panel and that *should* look ok. I washed the dress in the bath yesterday.. being an ex display, it was a little grubby round the hem and the bottom of the train and it's come up beautiful..while my dress was in the bath (I added some Johnson's baby shampoo) I dunked my veil in there too as it was pretty stiff still and that's sofetened up nicely too :thumbup: the sequins and beads on the dress look alot sparklier and the dress itself looks brighter :thumbup: It's not all doom and gloom, I'm trying to find a silver lining in the dark clouds :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

You shouldn't be having to rely on your other dress, but I am glad that it's looking better after a wash in the bath :hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Still no news then? Bloody useless! What a pity you can't get hold of them and give em a bloody good ear bashing about it! 
I read the poem to Gwennie today and she loved it too xXx


----------



## Mynx

Today I'm feeling kinda "oh well" about the dress... could be cos I've been playing with my Tiffany dress lol! I know tomorrow that could change hehe! 

If there's still no status update by Monday then I'll be giving the global freight company another call and I'll probably end up talking to the cocky little git that I spoke to last time... this time he wont get away with fobbing me off! :grr:


----------



## purpledahlia

OMG they still have your dress??? :wacko:

Thats shocking really, Id be fuming!! Hopefully it turns up soon for you, Must be grating on you now!

What do you have to do next?


----------



## jms895

Oh god so sorry to hear about the dress situation, I would be livid! You gonna kick some ass tomorrow? xx


----------



## Mynx

It really has been grating on me the last couple of weeks.. so much so that I've been having trouble sleeping because of it :( So yesterday I decided that I was going to try not to let it get to me because I know I have a backup, and I do adore my Tiffany dress, I just wish it was a size bigger! The way I'm trying to see it now (and I dont have alot of choice atm!) is that it wont be the end of the world, I do have a beautiful dress that I can modify to fit me and it'll be fine ... I just keep telling myself this over and over LOL! 
It's been such a shock because Dress No. 2 was from China and I didnt have any of this trouble. I was able to track it across Europe and then into the UK, on the delivery van and at my door :shrug: 
I wont be doing anything about it tomorrow other than checking the tracking number for the delivery company this side of things, but that'll be it. I think I'll be waiting till Tuesday now, over the weekend there'll be nothing done so maybe something will happen Monday, but I'm not counting on it tbh :shrug: 

On a brighter note, we have a meeting with our registrar on the 10th August to go over all the details of the wedding and to pay her fees (a swift £390 - man I really need to train as a registrar :haha:) and we're hoping to have a meeting with the co ordinator at our venue next week some time to pay some more of it off and to go over finer details and confirm the menu etc :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

So exciting about the other stuff. Man, this whole dress saga is just ridiculous! I don't even know what to say!!!! :(


----------



## honeybee2

maybe its an omen- your meant to wear your beautiful tiffany dress!!!


----------



## Jemma_x

I cant believe how long the dress is taking but at least you still have a beautiful dress


----------



## Mynx

I tried the Tiffany one on again today and I think that even with a larger modesty panel in the back, I'm still gonna have acres of back fat as there was loads of it spilling over the top of the corset :hissy: 

Ooo now that it's past midnight here, I just wanna say ... 

8 weeks to go!!! :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yay for 8 weeks to go

Other than the dress :grr: how are things coming along?


----------



## Mynx

Heh other than a few bits and pieces, everything is done :happydance: 
I intend on getting everything done and paid for in the next 6 weeks so that'll give me 2 weeks without having to worry about anything weddingy.. I just hope my dress has come thru by then! :haha:

Things left to Buy... 
Flower girl shoes and socks 
Best Man's gift - An engraved hip flask
Our parents gifts - Engraved photo frame 
Small gift for Jay's sister as she has sorted out the cakes and favours
Wedding Undies
Wedding Lingerie 
Makeup
Jay's wedding present

Things Left to Do...
Make the Menu in the same style as my table plan
Have our meeting with the registrar and pay her fees (10th August)
Meet up with our Co ordinator at the venue, also pay some more of our balance (Next week)
Jay needs to write his speech and wedding vows

I think that's it!


----------



## EmmyReece

That doesn't sound too bad, or am I being completely naive? :rofl:

I'll keep everything crossed that your dress arrives soon, this is crazy having to wait this long :grr:


----------



## Mynx

Hehe no it doesnt sound too bad at all! I was quite surprised once I'd typed it out! :haha:

I've found a fab makeup tutorial which I intend on following ... I'll be getting the make up in the next few weeks so I'll do a couple of trials :)


----------



## honeybee2

Wedding Lingerie eh? It was a pain in the arse but I loved looking at all the lovely delicate underwear!


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooohhh that make up tutorial looks amazing :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

ooooh wedding lingerie  what sort of thing are you going for? bra and undies, or corset...? I'm only asking cause I'm a perve (and I have no idea what I'm gonna get :haha:)


----------



## Mynx

For my wedding undies I'm going to be getting a strapless booster bra (need the help lol!) and probably some nice french knickers :D I wont be getting a corset cos it's summer and my dress will probably be hot and heavy enough without an extra layer covering my torso :haha:
As for lingerie, it's for the wedding night so I'll probably get a nice camisole or teddy type thingie :blush:


----------



## jms895

Twit twoo! :)


----------



## Tiff

Bow chicka wow wow! :winkwink:

Eeep, its getting so close. I know I keep saying that, but aaagh it really is!!!!


----------



## Mynx

Jay's parents will be having Evie in their room for the night of the wedding so it'll be our first night alone since she was born! It'll be so strange without her being there tho lol!


----------



## Mynx

My hen night invitations arrived today :happydance: Elisha (my eldest daughter) and I sat down and chose them together on Vistaprint and then ordered 30 :shock: It cost just over £20 and that was with envelopes and delivery so it wasnt too bad :) Less than a quid an invite :D I'll post pics of those tomorrow. 

Got a call from our venue today as I'd rung them yesterday trying to get an appointment to see the co ordinator and we're going on Tuesday afternoon to pay some more of the balance off (that'll leave us with £400 left to pay) and to go over the finer details and also we can give our final numbers for the meal because we've had all our RSVPS back :)

I cant believe how quickly it's going! Just 8 weeks left! :wohoo:


----------



## honeybee2

haha I wish we would have all our RSVPs back! Just waiting on my dad about the two boys!


----------



## Smile181c

Yay for invites! :D not long left now!!


----------



## Tiff

I'm still waiting on about 60 people to get back to us and let us know what they're doing. :sulk: 

...do I dare ask about any updates with the dress? :gun:


----------



## Mynx

Pfft no updates on the dress yet :grr: When I last spoke to the freight company on Friday, they said at least a week so I'm not expecting to see it or hear anything till the end of this week.. I'll give em another call on Friday to find out what's going on lol! 

Tiff! Your ticker is in the 1s!!!! :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

that bloody dress- show me a picture of it!!


----------



## Mynx

LOL Bry! :haha: 

Here's the dress, but I've ordered it in Ivory :)
 



Attached Files:







zbb010361.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tiff

I knoooooooooooooooooooooow!!! So crazy!

Gah, that dress is GORGEOUS!!! All of P's family is over right now so SIL, her boyfriend, P and his Mom were all ooohing and ahhhing over how pretty it is. :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Awww thanks hun, I just cant wait to finally receive it and try it on! I need to know if I need to lose anymore weight :haha:


----------



## Jin

Wow stunning dress MYnx :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

whats wrong with your other dress ?? xxx


----------



## Mynx

It's way too small hun :( It has a 27 inch waist and altho it has a laceup back, that'll only give me an extra inch ... there's no chance of me getting to a 28 inch waist, I'm just not built like that :haha: The last time my waist was that small, I looked really thin and because I'm 5ft 7, it just didnt look right on me at all :( It would also mean that most of the physical elements that Jay fell in love with would be gone (he loves my ample bum and hips :haha:) So we decided it would be better for me to get a bigger size so that I'd be more comfortable (no ugly backfat hanging out the back of the dress!) and that I wouldnt have to starve myself to get down to a teeny waist!


----------



## honeybee2

fair enough!!!!! xx


----------



## Mynx

I do love the dress tho so I'm pretty gutted that there's no chance of my getting into it :( At a push and if I really had to, I could put a bigger modesty panel on it, but not sure that it would look right at the back :shrug: 

Had a status update, but it's nothing I didnt know already lol! It gave me a phone number to ring and a bloke's name, because the package has been "misdeclared" :dohh: so I rang it this morning and ended up speaking the same man I spoke to on Friday... he said the same thing as he did then too, but I did double check that the value of the parcel had been sorted out.. he said it really is just a matter of time now and they're just waiting for Customs to clear and release the parcel now :shrug: I'm not expecting it to come this week tho, I reckon next week at the earliest.


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: this is crazy that you've been waiting so long for your dress.


----------



## Tiff

Is the company that shipped it going to do anything about it? Its bloody ridiculous, if nothing else you should be reimbursed for the expedited shipping you paid for.


----------



## Mynx

I've had another update today.. an email from the shipping company in Hong Kong saying that the freight company in Heathrow Airport have said that the parcel was "under declared" and it needs to be verified... I've done that twice now, and double checked this morning when I spoke to the freight company again! 
So, what I've done now is sent an email to the same man to tell him everything all over again, along with all the shipping numbers etc. I've even broken the value down for them... ie, told them the cost of the dress, the cost of the fast track order and the cost of the shipping and given them the total (just in case they're too stupid to add it all up :haha:) and I've also sent them a copy of my invoice from the dress company. I dont see what more I can do now :shrug: 
There may be a possibility that it's waiting for charges to be paid at the moment, but I guess I'll find out tomorrow or this week sometime. 

As for reimbursement.. the dress company have said they'll give me some compensation for the trouble that's been caused but I'm not holding my breath to be honest. I doubt I'll get anything from them.


----------



## honeybee2

haha what do they think your smuggling in?


----------



## Mynx

I know!! That's what I've been wondering LOL! :haha: 

It's just so ridiculous! If the dress company had filled in all the appropriate forms correctly and not undervalued the dress, then none of this would be happening!! :grr:


----------



## Mynx

Been up to the venue today to pay some more of our total off :thumbup: Only another £420 to go :happydance: Asked alot of questions, got alot of answers so I'm a happy bunny today :)


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: Glad you are a happy bunny! 

FYI - I *finally* got a delivery notice in the mail... I'm HOPING that its my veil that I ordered friggin 3 months ago!!! :haha:

If it is, then that's GOT to mean that karma is on the return and your dress will be here soon! :hugs:


----------



## August79

Such a lovely dress! Hopefully it will be in soon.


----------



## honeybee2

oh thats good news mynx!!! Our last appointment is next monday x


----------



## Mynx

Aww Tiff I really hope your veil comes thru soon! 3 months is like waiting forever! I ordered my dress 6 weeks ago so I guess considering it was made, the time frame isnt that bad.. just a pain in the butt that it's been stuck in Customs for almost 3 weeks lol! 
Ah well, I'm trying not to stress about it, I'm hopeful that it'll be here before the wedding (FX'd :haha:) but if it's not here by the middle of August, that's when I'll start to panic! 

HB, it's such a relief to get all the big financial bits out of the way isnt it! I did some working out last night and we have pretty much everything covered financially now, there's just £50 that we have to find between now and the wedding, which we can sort out no problem :thumbup: We have the money already put aside for the registrar too so that's another financial worry crossed off :D 
We've also bought the best man his hip flask gift (cant remember if I'd mentioned that already :dohh:) 
Nothing weddingy today apart from going thru my "To Do" list and seeing what's been done and still needs doing, and then a good session of Zumba tonight with Nikkinoonoo :D


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Zumbaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Mynx

Wakka Wakka!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mynx

When we spoke to the venue yesterday, we were told that they'll be hopefully getting the room decorated and tables set out the evening before the wedding, so long as there are no functions going on at the same time :haha: So I'll be able to go up there with the place cards and other decorations that we have and add those to the tables :thumbup: So that's a load off my mind! We'll be able to take all our stuff up to the hotel too as Jay's parents etc are all staying the night before so we can drop off our overnight stuff and leave it with them till the wedding night :) 

I have a feeling the final week is going to be absolute chaos! :haha:


----------



## leash27

Just popped my head in for a little update, was hoping to hear you had your dress!! Damn Customs, you woudld probably be quicker going there and collecting it yourself lol!

Good news about the venue though, I was hoping ours would set everything out the night before so I could give it the 'once over' and know its all ok. I am worried I am going to wake up on the day with my head full of favours and place cards lol!!

Enjoy Zumba, I still cant get to grips with it! I am like a dancing elephant lol!

x


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl: I'm not being mean Leash, just the dancing elephant image I now have in my head is hilarious lol

Glad all your finances are coming together now - can't believe it's under 2 months away!


----------



## Kiki1993

Hey thought I'de pop in to say hey in your journal! :flower:
I bet the final week in all our weddings will be chaos no matter how organised we are ... The "should I add this" and "what if it's not finished." etc :haha: 
Congratulations and well done for paying off most of the venue!


----------



## Mynx

Thanks girls :hugs: 

Well had a great night at Zumba tonight, really good session :thumbup: Off to the future InLaws tomorrow for the day so wont get much of a chance to be on, altho I'll be checking FB and Nuke's thread for sneaky pics of her wedding! :haha:


----------



## leash27

Smile181c said:


> :rofl: I'm not being mean Leash, just the dancing elephant image I now have in my head is hilarious lol

Its funny coz its trueeeeeee!!!

Why can't I just 'get it'? Zumba is soo hard, I quit lol! I am off to dust off my tap shoes instead.....:winkwink:

x


----------



## Mynx

It's taken us weeks to "get it" and even now, after 7 weeks of Zumba-ing, we're still not great at the moves :haha: But it's good fun and it makes us sweat.. um glow! So it must be doing something for us :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Update on the dress.....

Just had an email from the freight company... Customs have decided to send the dress back to China :grr: due to "Customs Issues" WTF?!?!?!?!?!? 
To say I'm angry is an understatement :gun: 
I've emailed the seller and have opened a Paypal dispute because I want my money back, asap. 

What the hell do I do now? Do I starve myself so I can get into my Tiffany dress? Or do I go looking for another dress (not from China tho lol!) ???


----------



## Mynx

Ok so I've made a decision.. I WILL use my Tiffany dress. It's too beautiful not to! And it's here, now! It just need alterations to make it fit. So that's what I'll do. Instead of forking out for yet another dress, I'll get the bodice sorted so it will fit me properly :D 

Sorted! I think it was HB said earlier in the thread.. I was obviously destined to wear the Tiffany one!


----------



## EmmyReece

Oh hun, I'm so sorry about the other dress.

Really hope it doesn't take too long to get your money back :(

Let us know how the alterations go on the tiffany dress :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

WTF????? shit the actual bed how annoying is that! Go get a bigger modesty panel put on your dress or ask them to move it slightely and it will fit fine!!! xx


----------



## Mynx

Yup that's the way it's gonna be hun! I'm kinda glad in a way because I do love the Tiffany dress so much. It's just the back fat that I'm gonna worry about lol! At least I have 7 weeks to lose a little more weight, so it's back on the diet for me!


----------



## honeybee2

back fat!!! your like a twig!


----------



## Smile181c

:grr: I can't believe that! It's a bloody dress fgs! 

I hope you get your money back soon - you obviously were destined to wear the tiffany dress!


----------



## honeybee2

..dont wana hear anymore about back fat! Your lovely!


----------



## Arcanegirl

7 weeks is plenty if you work hard! :D


----------



## EmmyReece

honeybee2 said:


> ..dont wana hear anymore about back fat! Your lovely!

I'll second that, you'll look stunning Mynx :flower:


----------



## Mynx

Aww bless you girls, thank you :hugs: That's just what I needed to hear! :cry:

I WILL do it! Bry, I feel like I'm the right size now but when I put the dress on and do it up, it seems to squeeze what fat I do have around my belly and back, up and over the top of my dress :haha: Hopefully losing another half a stone should sort that out!


----------



## Mynx

So I thought I'd post a couple of pics of my Tiffany dress :cloud9:

Excuse the goofy look in the second pic :haha: I'll be wearing a different veil (waist length single tier one) and possibly a different petticoat... I'm beginning to doubt the full ballgown style petticoat and thinking of going with a full crinoline only one as it'll be more comfortable for sitting down etc!
 



Attached Files:







P5140031.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 12









P5300113.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## honeybee2

ermmm.....where is this back fat etc then???

No fat at all, you look stunning x


----------



## Mynx

Thanks sweetie! :hugs: 
From the front it looks like it's a perfect fit, but at the back, it's not done up properly and that's where the fat is ;) I'm pretty sure that half a stone loss and some extra exercise will sort it out tho!


----------



## EmmyReece

I was thinking that too HB

Mynx, I love this dress, it looks fantastic on you :thumbup: I have no idea about petticoats, but as you say the crinoline one would be more comfortable :D


----------



## honeybee2

i think i need to see a pic of this so called 'back fat'.


----------



## Mynx

I deleted the back fat ones cos I was so mortified by them lol! Next time I try the dress on (which will probably be later or tomorrow) I'll get some taken of the back and hopefully you'll see what I mean!


----------



## honeybee2

okies!!!! 


Spoiler
Do it, or sue gets it!


----------



## Mynx

Gaaah! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## honeybee2

hahaha! I wouldnt really. She's led to to me on my chair looking all sweet & cosy.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Aw nik What *******s! Especially as they tink you was married bloody weeks ago! 
I'm sure you're gonna look fan-dabbie-dozy in whatever frock you decide on :) xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I wasn't doing an Irish accent then iver I did mean *think* :p xXx


----------



## Tiff

I'm glad you opened a PayPal dispute! :growlmad: Unbelievable! 

Have you brought your Tiffany dress to a seamstress? They should be able to let the dress out a bit too if you are worried about the fit of it. Most dresses have at least 2 inches that can be let out in order to make it a bit larger, or they can 'steal' fabric from other spots of the dress! That with the bigger modesty panel should work perfect!

:flower:


----------



## Mynx

Yes, I've contacted a seamstress who specializes in wedding dress alterations and she's quite confident that the dress can be sorted out to fit me properly. I'm waiting to hear about an appointment with her but hoping it'll be next week for a fitting and consultation...I think she's thinking of putting a more traditional lace up fitting at the back of the dress. It has a laceup corset now, but it's eyelets/grommets rather than loops if you know what I mean! Putting loops on will give an extra inch overall I'd have thought and then possibly letting the corset out at the sides a little should help? :shrug: Anyway, I wont know anything till I go for my fitting, so fingers crossed! So this means I need to get my bum into gear and get my wedding undies so that the dress will be perfect! 

And oh yes... 7 weeks today!! :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

if its literally an inch or two I dont they they'll change the corset- just the modesty panel. less work and its cheaper! x


----------



## Mynx

I have a fitting on Tuesday afternoon! :happydance: I'm actually really excited about this lol!! :wohoo:

ETA - She told me on the phone to just bring up my shoes, and the bra I'm going to be wearing under the dress... guess I'm going bra shopping on Monday :haha:


----------



## Mynx

And do you know what girls.. I'm not upset about that dress from China anymore. It's gone. I was gutted at first but now I'm really excited to hopefully be getting my gorgeous designer dress sorted out :cloud9:


----------



## Mynx

Just worked out how many days left to go.... 


40 frigging 9!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: so pleased that you're really excited :happydance:

It's coming round really fast :shock:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Your dress is fabulous.


----------



## Tiff

7 weeks!!!! :wohoo: 

I'm so glad you are getting excited about your dress hunny! Can't wait to hear all about the dress fitting, pictures!!!! Please? :winkwink:


----------



## honeybee2

yes please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jemma_x

I love your dress, glad youve got an appointment for fitting.


----------



## Mynx

Thank you girls :hugs: 

Had a chat with Jay earlier about the China dress and he asked to see a piccie of it... he much prefers the Tiffany one and also thinks that this is a blessing in disguise! :D 

What I'm going to be doing this week.... 

* Going and buying a chicken fillet style bra :haha:
* Dress fitting on Tuesday :happydance: Piccies will indeed follow!
* Wednesday I will be going starting to compile a list of songs that we really want at the reception
* Thursday I think I'll make the number cards and menus for the tables - I only need to do 3 as the top table speaks for itself ;) 
* And Friday I think I'll make a start on personalising our Mr & Mrs sign for the top table :D


----------



## Mynx

I've been looking at shoes for the flower girls... their shoe sizes are pretty far apart! Evie has very dinky feet for her age, she's a size 4 atm, but I'll be getting size 5 and Jess has size 10 feet atm, maybe even pushing a size 11 by the time the wedding comes so getting matching shoes is nigh on impossible! 
Soooo I was thinking that for their comfort and matchingness (?!) that I may get some red converse .. they'd look so cute with their lil frilly socks :cloud9: I'm not 100% sold on this yet tho, I may find something more suitable nearer the time but that's the idea in mind atm.. I know that I can get them from Ebay for around £25 each pair and get them in both their sizes .. and the added bonus is that they can wear them again! They'd look so cute with jeans or leggings!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

49 days!!!! :happydance:

Lemme know how Tuesday goes nik! You Zumbarin tomorrow night with Sarah? xXx


----------



## Mynx

I doubt it very much tbh.. cant really afford it! Dont worry, you'll be the first to know how the fitting goes darlin, I'll text ya on the way home, wiv piccies! :) xXx


----------



## leash27

So sorry about your China dress Mynx but if I am honest, I have secretly loved your Tiffany dress all along, its so pretty and you look beautiful in it! I am so glad you have decided to wear it! I hope the fitting goes well and I am sure the seamstress will make it fit like a glove, wedding dress are usually made so that they can be easily altered aren't they??

Love the red Converse idea too! They will look so cute with little frilly socks! 

x


----------



## honeybee2

*ahem.........*


----------



## Mynx

Wossup Bry? ;)


----------



## Mynx

If I dont go with the Converse idea then I was thinking of these for Evie... and these for Jessica..

But here's some red Converse I love 'em! :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

I dont think I've put a pic up of my newest veil.... it's a fingertip 1 tier in ivory with just a few bead sewn in... I love it because it's so simple :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P7170148.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mynx

Dont worry HB hun, I'll be posting those same pics as soon as I get home :)


----------



## taperjeangirl

Ohh you get wed a month after us ;) new stalker, will be back when I've read through!!!


----------



## Mynx

:hi: I always welcome new stalkers ;) Alot of it is just babble tbh lol!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Lol just noticed it's a YEAR and a month after us! you are getting close now!


----------



## Mynx

Hehe yeah not long to go now :D 48 days!! :happydance: I have to say that this has been one of the most exciting times of my life :haha: After we're married, I wont have anything to organise! :cry:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Lol this worries me too, mg friend got married 2 weeks ago and now she is lost with nothing to do but thank you notes!!! 

She wants to become a wedding planner she liked it that much!


----------



## Mynx

Dont know if I'd be into planning someone else's wedding lol! Too many potential bridezillas :rofl: 
I'll probably make all of our thank you notes, just so it gives me something to do after the day! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Ok, just for HB I tried on my dress again today .. I'm very pleased to say that the gap at the back is REALLY small now :happydance: 
BUT there's still the issue of back fat.. the pics will say it all ...
 



Attached Files:







P7170160.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 12









P7170165.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 12









P7170151.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## EmmyReece

Yay, it doesn't look like it will need altering all that much, and I think once that's been done it will solve the issue of the "back fat" (I was honestly expecting it be a lot worse :hugs: ) and look absolutely perfect :happydance:

It's an absolutely stunning dress, you're going to look amazing :D


----------



## Jemma_x

I really do love your dress, i hope you dont find me pervy for saying this but i had to buy a bra that gave me something in that department and i got a lovely one from la senza. Its like filled with a gel type thing but you can get it in single, double or triple so however much you need and there so comfy


----------



## Tiff

I think making it a true corset (loops rather than eyelets) will help a lot with that! :hugs: Your fitting is only 2 days away!!! :dance: Can't wait to hear all about it!!!!!


----------



## Mynx

I agree Jemma, I'm definately going to be buying a chicken fillet/gel/silicone bra.. my lil boobies are just sitting there in the empty bust part of the corset otherwise! :haha: 

Tiff, I'm hoping that's what the fitting lady will say, because that's less work to do, rather than unpicking the sides of the dress and also where it meets up with the skirts... she knows that's what I'm after anyways, so fingers crossed it'll be easy enough to do :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

I'm crossing my fingers with you! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

If you get hoops, what happens to the eyelets? Do they just stay there redundant? xXx


----------



## Mynx

They'll either be cut out or covered up by the fabric that will incorporate the loops I *think* ... not 100% sure on that tho! xXx


----------



## honeybee2

oooh love the shoes- ye I was waiting for pictures :blush: hehe! And back fat? Sorry, have no idea what you are on about, that is just where the corset is too tight, its not because your fat :dohh: as soon as the panel is widened, it will look just right! I cant believe how close that dress is to fitting!
:wohoo:


----------



## Mynx

The thing is tho.. on the boob front, I dont have enough to fill the front of the dress and even when it's done up tight enough for the back fat to spill out, the dress still feels loose under the arms.. maybe that'll be better once I have a boosting bra as I've only ever tried it on braless :haha: 

I'll be nipping out in the morning to get my bra, I'll come home, leave Evie with her daddy and then off to my dress fitting :happydance: Cant wait!


----------



## honeybee2

stuff a few fillets or socks down there love! Or....you could borrow my boobies for the day :flasher:


----------



## Mynx

:holly: 

Aspirins on an ironing board, that's me ;) Since losing weight, they've got even smaller! I used to be a B cup and I'm pretty sure I'm back down to an A ... oh well! Thank god Jay is a bum man rather than a boob man :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Whoop whoop!! Just checked my PP account and my money from the arsehole dress company has been refunded!! ALL OF IT!! :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Good!!!! :happydance: They really didn't have a leg to stand on to try and keep it, but I'm so glad you got your money back!


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun :)
I'm just glad I didnt have to escalate the Paypal dispute and that they handed over a full refund without quibble :D


----------



## Mynx

Ooooo I spotted these! Sparkly Converse!! Not the boot style but could be better for Jessie's prosthetic leg and with ivory ribbon for the laces and uber frilly socks, these could well be the way forward! And they're available in both Evie's and Jessie's sizes :D


----------



## Jemma_x

Mynx said:


> :holly:
> 
> Aspirins on an ironing board, that's me ;) Since losing weight, they've got even smaller! I used to be a B cup and I'm pretty sure I'm back down to an A ... oh well! Thank god Jay is a bum man rather than a boob man :rofl:

This is me :rofl: 

Im glad youve got your money back. Whats times your dress fitting tomorrow?


----------



## Mynx

2pm :D


----------



## Smile181c

Oooh dress fitting :D Fingers crossed all goes well! I think you're dress is gonna look amazing :) I also agree with getting hoops instead of eyelets! Love the sparkly converse as well!! xx


----------



## Mynx

Just ordered these gorgeous socks for the girls :D
They'll look gorgeous with the converse!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Those socks are soooooo cute :D


----------



## honeybee2

cuuuute!


----------



## Smile181c

The socks are lovely :thumbup: love the red on them!! xx


----------



## Mynx

Off out into town in a mo to get my strapless boosting chicken fillet bra :haha: I'm probably going to get it from La Senza, I spotted a couple on their website :thumbup: 

By the time I get back, I'll be getting sorted out for the fitting :happydance: It's gonna take me an hour to get there by train, lugging the dress and the shoes there too. I'll probably be all hot n sweaty when I get to the shop lol!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

ohh enjoy your dress fitting!!


----------



## Smile181c

Have fun! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## honeybee2

enjoy it hun!!!!


----------



## Mynx

Well, back from the fitting... first of all the fitter said that to replace the eyelet corset with a loop and ribbon corset, it would cost £175 :shock: That was added to shortening the front of the dress = £55 and also making the train so it could be attached to the back of the dress in a kind of bustle thingie = £30, so the alterations were going to cost £255 :shock: :shock: 
I almost fainted on the spot when she said that!! :haha: 
But she saw my face drop and then asked me to try on a corset type thingie to synch me in a bit more round the middle. I did this (it was a small size too!) and she laced up the back again and bingo! It fitted! Well... it needs a bigger modesty panel but we all knew that anyways! :rofl: Tbh, this is something I can do myself as I can be quite handy wiv a sewing machine so I've decided to get a waist syncher/girdle type thing, and do the panel myself, it's easy enough! :D As for taking the dress up at the front.. I never really gave that any thought as I thought the length was just right with my 4 inch heels lol, and I'm not fussed about my train being put up into a bustle for the evening as it already has a wrist loop if it gets in my way :thumbup: 

Ooo and I got my boosting strapless bra, £28 in La Senza :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yikes £225 :shock:

So glad she made the suggestion of a corset :happydance: I bet it's going to look amazing once you've finished with the alterations


----------



## honeybee2

do it yourself hun and save a bundle!

My alterations were only £15! :shock:


----------



## Mynx

Blimey! That's a bargain! Yup I will definately do them myself :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

That's pretty steep! Glad you can do it yourself though!


----------



## Mynx

Lol me too Tiff! I've already bought the fabric I need.. wasnt sure if my dress is cream or ivory (it's supposed to be cream :shrug:) so I bought a square metre in both lol, and bought some ivory organza to sew over the top so it looks like the rest of the material on the bodice :thumbup: I think this will be pretty easy and look great when it's done :)


----------



## August79

Way to be crafty Mynx! I'm sure it will look fab!


----------



## Smile181c

Bloody hell that was steep! Glad she suggested the corset! I'm sure with the modesty panel it will look ace :D I wish I was a whizz on the sewing machine!


----------



## michyk84

think i'm new to stalking but deffo sounds like it pays to be crafty that alteration price is madness


----------



## honeybee2

i want pics when your done miss!


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh yes pics! And loads of em! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Haha I'll take step by step and before and after pics :haha:

My crinoline hoopless petticoat arrived this morning..havent tried it on under my dress yet because I want to wait till my girdle thingie comes and try it all on together :thumbup: But the petticoat is very puffy, without being over the top... I've put my 4 hoop/5 tier one on Ebay lol as tbh, it really is too big and flouncy :haha: 
My frilly wedding knickers also arrived this morning.. very cute! 

Ooo and the top I'd orderd for my 80's themed hen night also came... as a Wham! fan back in the 80's, I LOVE this top!! I have also ordered a hot pink tutu with hot pink legwarmers and netted fingerless gloves... I'm intending on wearing hot pink heels with all this too and spiking my short blonde hair into a Roxette style :thumbup: Just over 3 weeks till my hen night!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: Yay for your stuff coming in, that's awesome. :thumbup:

Aaaagh can't believe its time to start thinking that its OUR turn, eh hun? I keep thinking how my bridal shower is in 2 and a half weeks, my bachelorette is almost a month away, aaaagh!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

love that top and knickers! xx


----------



## Mynx

The lining material came today and also my girdle... the girdle is crap lol! It has no support so every time I sit down it rolls up off my hips and ends up being more like a belt :haha: So I think I'll send it back and then I'll wait for a couple more weeks, and see how much weight I can lose between now and then! 
The only other part I'm waiting on now is the organza to go over the modesty panel so it'll match the rest of the dress a little more accurately. I cant wait to get started lol! 

Also the flower girls red flowery clips arrived today .. I'd originally bought some in ivory but have since decided that their accessories should be red seeing as the bridesmaid will be in red with ivory accessories.. they're so cute!!


----------



## EmmyReece

those accessories sound fab :thumbup:

sorry about the girdle being a pain in the backside :( hope you don't need to buy another one :thumbup: but if you do, hope it's a lot better than this one xx


----------



## honeybee2

bloody girdle!


----------



## Shabutie

Mynx, are you getting nervous now its like 6 weeks to go? Im crapping myself, and still have tons left to do! :haha: love the knickers!


----------



## Mynx

I'm not nervous at all yet :D I'm getting more and more excited tho as the days go by :haha: If anything, I'll be a nervous wreck the day before and the morning of the wedding but more because I'll be worried about stuff going wrong!


----------



## Mynx

Evie's poorly tonight.. she has a cold and woke up with a really high temp at about 11 :( She's now dosed up on Calpol and is currently sitting on her Daddy's lap having a story read to her, but 5 minutes ago she was chasing the cat round the front room giggling her head off.. me thinks the Calpol has kicked in :haha: 

After many days of being back in bad eating habits, tomorrow I'll be back to the healthy way! Lots of water and smaller portions and no snacking! No exercise this week either so I'll dredge out the Wii Just Dance 2 and have a good session on that.. back to doing that every day I think :thumbup:


----------



## August79

A friend of mine has a Kinnect and it is so fun to play the dance game. It's a great way to burn calories and have fun at the same time lol


----------



## Tiff

LOOOOOVE Kinect!!!

I have Dance Central and can play most songs on Hard :smug: SO much freaking fun. Good workout too! :thumbup:


----------



## August79

I wish I could play it often enough to get on that level. Ahhhh who am I kidding? My own klutz factor keeps me from playing on hard! :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got Dance Central too on the Kinect, can't wait for October as Just Dance 3 is being released for the Kinect as well as the wii :happydance:

Am going to buy Zumba for the Kinect too and try that out :D

Have you downloaded any extra songs on Just Dance Mynx? I downloaded the Katy Perry song and have to say I love it :dance:


----------



## Mynx

No I havent, our Wii isnt connected to the internet yet so no downloads atm! Gonna try and get that sorted in the next couple of weeks :D 

I love Just Dance 2 on the wii tho, tis great fun and gets ya hot n sweaty which is what you want! :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I've noticed that, I'm finding it's starting to take longer though before I get warm ... I'm trying to persuade Chris to buy me a 2nd hand wii so I can use my just dance 2 game at home rather than just being able to use it at mum's :dohh:


----------



## Jemma_x

Only 6 weeks to go, how much have you got left to do now?


----------



## Mynx

Here's what's left to do ... 

Still to Do/Get/Pay For

Flower Girl's shoes 
Gifts for the wedding party (frames for parents/Something for Jay's sister)
Get my wedding makeup
Meeting with the Registrar about the ceremony and pay her - August 10th 2pm
Pay off Venue (£420 left!)
Need to make a Menu board to put up where my table plan will be so everyone knows what they'll be eating - Cant do this till we confirm exactly is on the menu ;) 
Make table numbers for the meal 
Adjust Evie's and Jessie's dressies 


And that is it! I cant believe it :D 6 weeks to go and not very much to do at all :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

This is a bit of depressing post really but I needed to get all this out so here I go... 

I spoke to my dad yesterday and it seems he's really not very well at all :( He has an enlarged spleen and liver as well as problems with his heart. And because all 3 of those organs do stuff to your blood, he's having to have regular blood transfusions because of it. He's in the process of having tests at the moment because the doctors are thinking they may take out his spleen but they have to rule out other problems with his liver first. My dad has an appointment to see numerous specialists in a few weeks so they'll tell him then what needs to be done, and it'll more than likely involve a major operation, so they have told him. Which means he is unlikely to be able to get down for the wedding as he'll either be too weak or will have just had the op :cry: He's even cancelled his hotel room and has said that if he can make it down then he and his wife will stay at my stepsister's place about 10 miles away. It's looking more and more unlikely that he's gonna be there tbh, from the way he was talking on the phone. :cry: Obviously I want my dad to have whatever operation he needs to make him better but at the same time I want him to be there to see me get married.. so he can give me away. Since my brother died 5 years ago, I've been his only child and we've grown closer over those years so I'm absolutely devastated by this :cry: 
Its been such a shit week too :( My best friend lost someone very close to her last week and I'm devastated for her :( It's all been so sad :( 

And to top it all off... the Tiffany dress just isnt working out. I managed to get it done up and looking good at the back. But do you think I could breathe? Not a flipping chance. My ribs still ache 2 days after trying it on. :cry: I was in pieces about it too. Gutted is not the word. Every time I try the poxy dress on, I feel fat and depressed. And I know I'm not fat! I dont want to lose anymore weight tbh! Its getting to the point where I have fallen out of love with this dress now and I'm starting to actually despise it because of how it makes me feel :cry: So I'm selling it. Simple. Anyone want an ex display Tiffany Gown in a supposed size 12? (Pfft tis more like an 8-10 - 27inch waist)
On a brighter and more hilarious note, I'm in the process of buying ANOTHER dress. Nope it's not from China, I aint going thru all that crap again and besides, I dont have enough time now to get one made (6 weeks!! :happydance:) It's from Ebay. It's a Maggie Sottero "Michelle" dress in a size 12 (31 inch waist which is what I am!) Diamond White (ivory) and was worn for 2 hours. It's also been cleaned so apparently it's immaculate. It has a bloody massive train which isnt ideal but omg the front of the dress is gorgeous! So blingy! Love it :haha: I'm considering getting a bustle put into the back of the dress so I can move around easier for the reception. There was no Buy It Now price but the listing said that the seller would consider offers. So I offered £150 and she accepted, and is throwing in the hooped petticoat and free delivery :happydance: Only problem is, she's on holiday atm and not due back till next weekend so I'll have to wait to get it but her daugher will be home on Tuesday and will end the auction, and then I'll pay her (thru PayPal, I need to be protected on this lol!) and she'll send it out when she gets back. So altho the deal isnt quite done yet, the dress is nearly mine :happydance: 
Here's the dress ... bear in mind, my one is in ivory/diamond white.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I really hope the op helps your dad. I'm so sorry it's looking unlikely that he'll be there, I can only begin to imagine how you must be feeling :( I'll still be keeping everything crossed for you that he can make it as I completely understand how important it is for you to have him there :hugs2:

Really hope you have more more luck with this new dress, it's gorgeous, really love the front of the dress, it's so pretty :flower:


----------



## honeybee2

I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad, there are no words which will comfort you hun, I'm just so sorry you have to go through it :hugs:

I'm also very sorry about the dress, what a pain in the arse! The new maggie one is beautiful though- I cant remember which bride it was on here but they got a cheaper ebay version of that dress because I recognised it as soon as I saw it but yours is so gorgeous. I hope it turns out to be 'the dress' my love. xx


----------



## Mynx

Ah yeah I think I know the dress you mean.. Alfred Angelo do a very similar one.. almost identical except for the skirt .. on the AA one it's a kind of apron whereas the MS one is one piece if you know what I mean.. my one is also very similar to a Benjamin Roberts one and another which I cant remember the name of :haha: But it gives me some options if this one does fall thru, which I'm crossing my fingers doesnt happen!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Awww Nik, I'm so sorry your dad is so poorly, I really hope he gets his operation soon and it sorts out his other problems. I'm not in the ideal frame of mind myself right now but as always, if there's anything I can do..... I'm just a phonecall away.

On a kinda seperate note, the funeral is Friday, at 1.15pm at Breakspear then the wake is up the club after. I'll speak to ya before then tho.
Hope Evie is a bit better today too nik xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oh and I love the new frock xXx


----------



## Mynx

Aww thanks Nik for letting me know :hugs: I'll be there of course armed with my absorbant shoulders and plenty of tissues :hugs: 

Glad you like the new frock.. I really hope that this is the end to the whole farce!! 

The Tiffany one is on Ebay now.


----------



## michyk84

i'm sorry your dad is so poorly your dad is the one person you just 'expect' will be there by your side on the day, even though my wedding is still over 7 months off my nan is very poorly at the mo & we dont know if she will actually still be with us let alone at wedding so i kinda know how it feels to have someone so close poss not able to make it

new dress is stunning & i hope the other sells well for you


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Nik, are we wearing sash's or anything at the hen night? Or just flour 80s gear? Do I need to order anything else? 
xXx


----------



## Mynx

Not sure about sashes tbh.. I'll have to ask Elisha when she gets back from Kavos :) Just under 3 weeks till the hen night :happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Okey doke, lemme know if I need to order anything else xXx


----------



## Tiff

Massive hugs hun about your Dad. :hugs:

Disappointing to say the least, especially after all you've been through. Could you take a video or something of it? Who is going to walk you down the aisle? Life just sucks at times, wish there was another day to say/put it. :hugs:

LOVE the new dress!!! Its gorgeous!!! :happydance: You and me hunny! You hold the record for most dresses ever and I hold the record for most veils! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Will do Nik darlin :hugs: 

Tiff, arent we terrible! This is dress number 6 now!! :shock: Mind you, I havent actually bought it yet, it's just an agreement thru email so I hope the seller doesnt back track on me :grr: 

As for who's going to give me away... well I have a few unusual options in that my Aunt can give me away, or Nikkinoonoo as we've been best mates for a LOOOOOONG time and she's like a sister to me :kiss: I may well ask both :haha: What I'll probably do is set up my daughter's laptop and have a Skype call to my dad so he can watch the ceremony as it's happening at least and then get a video of the rest of the day :thumbup: I'd have to talk to the registrar about that tho, not sure how she'd be about it :haha: If that's not an option then I'll get someone to video it on their phone and then get them to post it on my FB page so he gets to see it almost as soon as it's done :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

Aw hun I'm so sorry about your dad :hugs: I can't imagine having to go through something like this :flower:

If you explain to the registrar I'm sure she'd understand - it would just be the same as having another desk!

Love the new maggie dress :thumbup: It's gorgeous! fingers crossed the ebay seller sticks to her word xxx


----------



## Mynx

I thought maybe I could carry the laptop down the aisle with my dad's face on full view of everyone :rofl: 
Just kidding!! Altho it would be funny :haha: 

Soooo no weight loss for me this week, which really isnt surprising really seeing as I've been very naughty all week and done no exercise!
Ah well, my (hopefully!) new Maggie dress has a 31 inch waist so I dont actually need to lose any more weight.. just maintain what I am now which I've done for the last 2 weeks :thumbup: 

My Tiffany dress is now on Ebay.. it's actually quite a relief to see it go up there and I'll be glad when it goes tbh. 
I've also been checking out similar dresses to my Maggie one, just in case this one falls thru as I have completely fallen in love with it now! I know that I dont have enough time to get a copy made so I've been looking at pre loved/owned sites as well as Ebay and found a few that I could get if needed (even tho they're more expensive, but hey ho) Hopefully it wont come to that! 
Other than that, nothing weddingy today, booo! I really need to get the table numbers printed out and made up tho so I may do that instead of cleaning :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

remember there is always BHS, littlewoods and debenhams if it all goes to pot, gl honey xx


----------



## Mynx

Yup, I'll bear those in mind, thanks sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Smile181c

I vote slacking on the cleaning, and printing table numbers :D xx


----------



## Mynx

:haha: 
Didnt do either in the end, Evie's been a real handful the last few days because she's been poorly so clingy toddler = nothing getting done! She seems better today so I'll try and get the table numbers etc sorted :D 
Today should be the day I pay for this Maggie dress...I've emailed the seller to let her know that I'm still interested and wondering if our agreement still stands but not heard back from her as yet, but to be fair, it is still pretty early :haha:


----------



## Mynx

I might possibly scream. 

Seriously. 

Had a message back from the seller.. seems it got sold by her "business partner" while she's been away. Ahem. I smell bollox and bull. :grr: 

So I'm on the hunt again. Trouble is, I adored that dress :cry: and the ones that I'd earmarked have all gone! Gaaah!


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: hope you find another dress asap hun


----------



## honeybee2

I want to help you look. What size you looking for a 10-12? And what price range?


----------



## honeybee2

just things Ive found for you 


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Destinat...26?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item35b3b27252

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STRIKING...08?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item45fbdbe5a0

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/White-iv...=UK_Wedding_Clothing&var=&hash=item7913c41ca5

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Stoc...76?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item2566147d48

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWOT-Go...45?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item2c5e138875


----------



## michyk84

yep let us help i dunno if this helps any but this is where i got mine from they in uk & were super fast on posting
https://shop.ebay.co.uk/sarah-kate-bridal/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## honeybee2

ooo good site ^^^^


----------



## michyk84

i think they all ex samples mine had nowt wrong with it tag was still on said £500 i paid £89 for it


----------



## honeybee2

oooh nice one!


----------



## honeybee2

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NWOT-SIZ...51?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item336971c677

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NWT-HILA...28?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item336952733c (this is the same designer as my dress)


----------



## leash27

So sorry to hear about your dad Mynx, sending lots of love and hugs! I am sure the registrar wouldn't object to Skype or anything, its just the same as someone filming it and sending it really isnt it except its live.

What a crappy week for you and now the stupid dress lady has let you down too!! Would you not consider what HB said and look at places like BHS, Debenhams or maybe Monsoon? Monsoon have some beautiful bridal wear!

x


----------



## Tiff

This one that Bry posted looks like the dress you had the hassle with shipping and customs. Its beautiful!

Love this one too, similar to your Maggie Sotterro "Michelle" I think?

Oh hunny I'm SO sorry!!! :hugs: I can't believe she'd do that to you. :grr:


----------



## honeybee2

Stuff from shops:

https://www.littlewoods.com/wedding...rice,1/o/2/promo/50700043.end?trail=1589-1617 (you can pay in 12 months or a little a month)

https://www.bhs.co.uk/mall/departmentpage.cfm/bhsstore/91594/1/1

https://www.debenhams.com/women/dresses/wedding-dresses

https://www.monsoon.co.uk/dresses/bridal-dresses/icat/bridaldresses?curpage=1


----------



## honeybee2

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWOT-Go...45?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item2c5e138875

thats my fav one


----------



## Tiff

Me too! Its stunning! :cloud9:


----------



## Mynx

Omg girls, I could cry right now! :cry: You're all amazing, thanks so much for your help! 

Right, on the size thing... I'm ideally looking for a size 12 corset back if possible .. my waist is 31 inches which in Maggie dresses is a 12, not sure about other designers tho! 

I'm gonna plough my way thru all those links! Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Anything we can do to help!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Hehe a couple of those dresses I already have in my watch list.. trying to whittle them down now! 

I've come across this... 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300572764068&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

And this... 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320650538284&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

And this... 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190557210819&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

What's your opinions on each dress?


----------



## honeybee2

I adore the first one and the last one is nice too!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I like the last one Nik, sorry she did that to you, bitch! 
Luckily you could wear ya zumba get up and look lufflie xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

honeybee2 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NWOT-SIZ...51?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item336971c677
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NWT-HILA...28?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item336952733c (this is the same designer as my dress)

I like that top one :) xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NWT-SIZE...17?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item4aacc9f1e5


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning...26?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item45fbf80c56


----------



## michyk84

i like 2nd one the best of those although all lovely


----------



## Tiff

First one for me! I really think you'd suit a sweetheart neckline. :cloud9:


----------



## Mynx

Even Jay's on the search LOL!! :haha: 

I think he may have come up with a winner n all... 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WEDDING-...28?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item3cba0afcdc


----------



## Tiff

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mynx

You likey?


----------



## Tiff

Definitely!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/City-Bride-D...08?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item56451c7490

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WEDDING-...83?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item415bae68c7


----------



## Mynx

Nik you've been finding some right beauties! And HB hehe! They're all gorgeous, and now I'm spoilt for choice :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

Love it mynx, even more than your last..ermm, 6! :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

:rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Well I've put a bid on it.. 2 and a half hours left to go and I'm the only bidder so far :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: will keep everything crossed for you, there's been some gorgeous dresses that everyone has posted :D


----------



## honeybee2

ooo fx for you


----------



## michyk84

everything crossed


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Nik that frock Jay found os in Middlesex, u asked where bouts? xXx


----------



## Mynx

No I havent actually... we were just talking about the location being in Middx! I'm hoping to save a few quid n go n pick it up :) Postage would be about £15 so as long as it dont cost £15 to get there n back, I may as well pick it up eh :) 

I might message the seller in a minute actually :thumbup: 

55 minutes to go!


----------



## Mynx

Wotcha think of it Nik? Sparkly enough? ;) xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Yus I like it, and I like sparkles, I think I must have a bt of big fat gypsy in me :p xXx


----------



## Mynx

You and me both Nik :haha: 

38 minutes to go :shock:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oh OT but I couldnt remember what was ur engineer, so I sent the stuff to Tigriss, check her mail xXx


----------



## Mynx

Hehe yup Tigriss is my engineer :D Thanks darlin :) I'll be on in a bit .. wanna make sure I win this poxy dress!


----------



## Mynx

Whoop Whoop!! :happydance: I won that dress! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

:happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Was you watchin it on Ebay Nik? ;)

Oh btw, the seller lives in West Drayton which is about an hour from here on the bus :) I've asked if I can go and collect it tomorra night :D


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

YAY :D Yeah I watched it, do you know the way? xXx


----------



## Mynx

Roughly, I looked up the postcode on the Transport for London webby, it gave me a bus route hehe :D 

I had a feeling you was watching it too! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Not sure if this will show up, but this dress is now mine :D Just requested a total from the seller seeing as I want to go and collect in person so I've still got to pay for it hehe :D 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260819320028&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## michyk84

fab stuff :D


----------



## Mynx

Just before I toddle off to bed, I wanna say thanks girls for helping me search for a dress today! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## EmmyReece

fantastic dress :happydance: it's so sparkly and pretty


----------



## August79

Yay Mynx!! I'm glad you won your dress. AND you can actually pick it up in person. No silly customs messing things up lol


----------



## Tiff

Its gorgeous!!!! So glad you got it hunny. :happydance:

PICTURES when you get it!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Mynx

That's very true August!! Mind you, I sent a request for an invoice last night and also asked if I could go and pick it up but not heard anything back yet.. I'm so impatient lol! I just want to get the dress and have it safe here, I've been caught out once too many now :grr: 

Tiff, dont you worry about that, I'll be posting plenty of pics! 

I've looked up the Romantica size guide and it says a 14 has a 30 inch waist (so different from the Maggie Sottero size 12-31 inch :shrug:) so altho I have a 31 inch waist, it's a corset back so it should be ok... and I'll be back on track with some exercise and a little bit of cutting down, it should be fine! :D


----------



## honeybee2

yes! im so glad!


----------



## Jemma_x

That dress is gorgeous, i hope you here back from them soon


----------



## Mynx

The dress is paid for! And because the seller is local, she's agreed for me to go and pick it up :) Just waiting to hear back from her as to when I can go and get it... if I had my way I'd be on my way back with the dress in my arms :rofl:


----------



## michyk84

yay :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that's brilliant news, hope she gets in touch soon


----------



## Mynx

Lol me too! Still not heard anything yet...after the bad luck I've had I'm paranoid that I've just paid £200 for nothing :haha: Let's hope not eh!


----------



## Jemma_x

Hope she gets in touch soon


----------



## honeybee2

I want a picture of you in it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiff

You've paid thru paypal so you are definitely safe!!!


----------



## Mynx

Just got back from Zumba and there was a message from the seller waiting for me .... 

I'm going Friday afternoon to pick it up!!! :happydance: I would have gone tomorrow but we're at Jay's parents for the day so I have no chance of getting it lol! 

Bry, dont worry, I'll take loads of piccies of me in it! Eeee I cant wait!!! :wohoo:


----------



## michyk84

glad you have a pick up day cant wait to see pics of it on


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Nik if you need to pick it up Friday afternoon when the funeral is, don't worry.
Hope this is a lucky one for ya darlin xXx


----------



## EmmyReece

that's brilliant news about having a pick up day for the dress :happydance: can't wait to see pics


----------



## Mynx

OMG bugger it!!! 

I'll go collect the dress earlier, thanks for reminding me Nik!! :hugs: I wouldnt miss it for the world darlin, I'll be there :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

I'm such a plank! :dohh: 

I've emailed the seller and asked if I can pick it up at 10am instead :haha: 

Bloody donut that I am :dohh:


----------



## Shabutie

What a blooming hassle, but glad you have got another one! Which is gorg btw!


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun! Can you believe that was chosen by Jay? It was the first one he came across that he absolutely adored too! Of course he wont see it on till the day tho but at least he knows partly what to expect, he can prepare himself a bit lol!


----------



## Shabutie

Well he wont have seen you in it, so its all good!

OH saw my dress when I saw it in a magazine, 2 years ago :haha: but hes forgot what it actually looks like! He knoes there is a band of green round the middle!


----------



## michyk84

well done that man :thumbup:
my oh knows mine is ivory cos he has seen my daughters dress & knows hers is same colour as mine & he knows i'm wearing turquoise converse but thats all although he keeps trying to make me slip up :haha:


----------



## Mynx

We're not too fussed with that part of the tradition altho I'd prefer he didnt see me in the dress till the wedding ;) I dont mind him seeing the actual dress tho because he says that as soon as he sees me in it on the day, he'll burst into tears and be a gibbering wreck :haha: so I'd rather he was a little prepared ;)


----------



## Mynx

Turquoise converse! Excellent!!! I'm hoping to kit the flower girls out in red converse with frilly socks :cloud9: 

I just thought! I dunno if my shoes actually go with the dress now! I dont know how long the dress is so I may have to get lower heels .. I'll have to wait n see I guess!


----------



## michyk84

in a way it dont matter if see really cos that first glimpse he gets of you all done up with hair makeup dress flowers will blow him away :)

my girl is gonna wearing matching turquoise converse she'll be almost 7 & i dont care if its cheesy or owt i reckon will make for some awesome pics


----------



## michyk84

also about your shoes i bet finding shoes if they no good will be easier than what you gone through to find right dress


----------



## Mynx

Hahah good point Michy! I've spotted a few that I like, but I'll hold off on getting those for the moment.. I think I've spent enough this week!! :rofl:


----------



## michyk84

:haha: worth it though :D


----------



## August79

I thought the same as Michy, shoes will be a breeze after the Great Dress Chase! lol


----------



## Mynx

I'll be picking up my dress tomorrow evening now :happydance: The seller has given me her address and it's looking like it's going to be a bit of a pain to get there! I hope the dress is worth it lol! So, no piccies till tomorrow night ;)


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Where is it Nik and how do you get there? xXx


----------



## Mynx

It's in West Drayton, kinda near Ickenham .... I've looked up how to get there by train from the LPR and I need to get the Picadilly Line from Sudbury Hill to Uxbridge then get a bus from there. Her house is about 10 minutes away from the bus stop .. that's the one with the least changes.. it'll take about an hour and a half so it's not too bad seeing as it just one train and a bus :) Tisnt as bad as I thought! I wont have Evie with me so that's something! xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oh I had no idea where West Drayton was :s One train and one bus isn't so bad eh, just a pain it will take hour n half! xXx


----------



## Mynx

Yeah tell me about it! I had no idea either .. I thought it was further away tbh :haha: 
Never mind, hopefully the dress will be worth it!


----------



## Mynx

36 days to go :shock:


----------



## honeybee2

oh my, its ALL downhill from here mynx, it just flies by!


----------



## Mynx

36 days! My stomach went into complete knots looking at that! And I havent been nervous at all till now! I think it's more excitement than nerves now.. I feel like running around and screaming "aaaahhh I'm getting married in 36 days!!!!" 


But today is not the day for that. I'm going to be there for my best friend and supply as many cuddles and tissues as she needs :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

it's so close yikes :happydance:

you're a fantastic friend hun, I don't think anyone could ask for a better one :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

I was telling everone yesterday that is only 40days till mine! :shock:

It's come round so fast! :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

Mynx said:


> It's in West Drayton, kinda near Ickenham .... I've looked up how to get there by train from the LPR and I need to get the Picadilly Line from Sudbury Hill to Uxbridge then get a bus from there. Her house is about 10 minutes away from the bus stop .. that's the one with the least changes.. it'll take about an hour and a half so it's not too bad seeing as it just one train and a bus :) Tisnt as bad as I thought! I wont have Evie with me so that's something! xXx


Was SO weird to read that, as we have a Sudbury and Uxbridge here in Ontario too! :haha:

:hugs: for your friend. :(

Can't wait to see dresses.


----------



## Tiff

And this one deserved its own post:



*36 DAYS!!!!!*​
:wohoo: :bunny: :wohoo: :bunny: :wohoo: :bunny:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Thanks for today Nik, love ya xXx

Pssst! I'm waiting for the pix of the frock!!!!!!!! urry up! xXx


----------



## Mynx

Tiff you have a Sudbury and Uxbridge in Canada? Wow I can see why that's freaky to read it when we're based in the UK :haha: 

Nik, I felt privileged to be there, I wouldnt have missed it for the world darlin :hugs: And THANK YOU!!! And Shaun of course as he did the driving ;) for taking me up to get my frock :hugs: 

Yes girls, I am now the proud owner of one very fine fitting (yay!) beautiful fairy tale frock!!!! :happydance: I was even given a lucky silver sixpence by the woman I bought it from to put in my shoe.. I think I may stick it to the bottom of my shoe or something like that cos it may be a tad uncomfortable if it was IN my shoe :haha: 

The dress fits!!!!! Whooop! I still had the back fat issue tho, which I wasnt too happy about but it fit and it was comfortable. A few more lbs lost will make it feel much more comfortable tho and to be fair, I tried the dress on with my super padded gel cup strapless bra... that seemed to push my back fat up so I took it off..and it helped!! 

Will upload piccies of it on and off when the camera has charged a bit more!


----------



## Mynx

Ok here's some pics of the dress on the hanger ...
 



Attached Files:







P7290046.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 8









P7290047.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8









P7290049.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 10









P7290051.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mynx

And here's a couple with me in it.. scuse the state of my face.. it's been a very long and emotional day and I've also had a few to drink :haha:
 



Attached Files:







P7290042.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 20









P7290044.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Luvvit :) I see upsy daisy has nearly slid off her chair with excitement on the third photo ;p xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

You look gorge nik xXx


----------



## Mynx

LOL she sure had Nik, she had a proper Upsy Daisy moment :haha: 

I just had an email from the woman I picked the dress up from. She's asked me to go by her dress shop with the frock and she'll see if anything needs doing to it (taking up etc) Not sure if she meant for free or what tho :shrug: But she'll also show me how to lace it up properly n stuff so I can show Elisha how to do it on the day :) She was such a lovely lady :D

ETA - thanks Nik, I'm totally in love with it, I keep opening the bag and sneaking peaks at it :haha:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Might be worth finding out where it is and how to get there n stuff? Pop in and see her and see if she knows any backfat tricks like her boobie trick?
She recons it ain't far didn't she :) 
xXx


----------



## Mynx

Yeah tis what I was finking too Nik :) She said she isnt far from Ickenham underground station which is on the Picadilly line, so definately worth a visit I reckon :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

Oh my goodness you look AH-MAY-ZING!!!! :cry: Even though I know it was a hard day and you were dealing with that (and a few drinks!) you can still see how its making you feel... 100% a winner sweetie!!!

Nik - So sorry, I did think it was you but then I felt bad if it wasn't. I don't know what happened but massive hugs hunny. :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

NICK! OMG thats the ONE you looks SENSATIONAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:

finally, the one! :cry: :wohoo:

you shall go to the ball!


----------



## Mynx

Hehe thanks sweetie :hugs: I love it too! I cant stop looking at it! It doesnt even need a petticoat, there's so many layers!


----------



## michyk84

stunning :D


----------



## honeybee2

:bunny: :bunny:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Tiff said:


> Oh my goodness you look AH-MAY-ZING!!!! :cry: Even though I know it was a hard day and you were dealing with that (and a few drinks!) you can still see how its making you feel... 100% a winner sweetie!!!
> 
> Nik - So sorry, I did think it was you but then I felt bad if it wasn't. I don't know what happened but massive hugs hunny. :hugs:

Thank you so much hun, my lovely auntie (who has been like a mum to me since my own mum died in 1993) had to have an operation on the 18th and didn't make it through :cry: 
The funeral was yesterday, a very long hard day but fortunately spent with all the people I love :hugs:
xXx


----------



## Mynx

:hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

:hugs: nic x


----------



## booflebump

Oh you look beautiful lovely - just perfect. And not any back fat from what I can see! When you are lacing up, get Elisha to 'smooth' your back down in to the dress, that will help if you are worried :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

There's a little spillage at the back but not as bad as with the other dress! And it fits comfortably too, and the added bonus is that it's GORGEOUS! 

Just had a text from my Auntie, who I had to chase up a month ago about her RSVP lol! Her husband wasnt able to change shifts in the end so she's going to come up with one of my other Aunts, which is fine because she's lovely too :D I do wish I could have invited more of my family to the wedding but they're just too temperamental so it's really not worth the aggro! And it's no skin off my nose if they cop the arse about it either tbh..I've never been invited to their weddings etc so there we go ;)


----------



## honeybee2

ahh thats great stuff! Ye, smooth that non existent back fat down! :rofl: Ive got more fat on my ears xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Nik did ya shoes go with it in the end or you gotta get new ones? xXx


----------



## Mynx

You know what.. I was gonna get new ones cos my ones are a champagne colour which is a darker ivory to that of my dress but they're gonna be under my dress pretty much most of the time so I'll stick with these ones.. they're comfy and gorgeous so I'm happy with that :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Been working on the Mr & Mrs sign for the top table .. I was going to paint them cream but didnt bother in the end but I think the end result is nice :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







P7300054.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## honeybee2

i really like it!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

love the Mr & Mrs sign :happydance:

and wow, you look amazing in your dress hun :cloud9:


----------



## mossip

Just read through the last 20 pages. Your dress is AMAZING!!! You look gorgeous in it. 
I hope your dad is ok hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## mossip

And i love the Mr and Mrs sign xxx


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun! Well done for ploughing thru 20 pages lol!! :haha:


----------



## Tiff

LOVE the Mr & Mrs sign too!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Jemma_x

Love the mr and mrs sign. 

I love your dress, you look amazing


----------



## taperjeangirl

you look amazing in your dress!!! It suits you perfectly!

I love the Mrs&Mrs sign too! So cute!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Nikki :hugs:


----------



## michyk84

love the mr & mrs sign where did you get it from?


----------



## Mynx

Ebay ;) It comes as painted white letters and then I just embellished it with stuff I have already. 
Here's the link for it :)


----------



## michyk84

thank you


----------



## Kiki1993

Oh Not long until your big day :happydance: 
You must be getting sooo excited! :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

I am very excited hun! 4 weeks and 6 days now ... in a few more days I'll have less than a month! It's come around soo quickly :D 

Been a busy bee today, just made the table numbers with a menu attached to the back ....
 



Attached Files:







P7310056.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5









P7310057.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tiff

Love those too!!! :happydance:

Aaah its getting so close. As I say to everyone on here, PLEASE have someone post some sneaky pics on FB!!! I'm going to be dying waiting to see how your day went!


----------



## Mynx

I'm pretty sure Nik will do it ;) And probably my daughter too so I'll make sure she tags me in them so that my FB friends can see em :haha:


----------



## Kiki1993

Wow they look lovelt! Can't believe you made them :thumbup:
I want to do all them things myself..My handwriting is atrocious though :haha: I would need a stencil for sure :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

I borrowed a printer for all my stuff ;) My handwriting is neat but I wouldnt be able to do the fancy writings free hand! So I've just used Rich Text Documents and Paint to get these done and then stuck on crystals n stuff :haha: I love doing all that kinda stuff :D x


----------



## Kiki1993

Oh well done! May steal the printing idea! i'de love to do a lot of DIY things :) Cheaper and it makes it look more personal :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Not only that, you get a big sense of self satisfaction from it ;) 

Just had a call from my step-mum, my dad's back in hospital. It isnt looking good atm :( He needs a major operation but is too weak to have it. He's in a catch-22 .. he's too weak to be operated on but he needs the op to make him stronger :( I'm pretty sure that even if he does pull thru this then he'll still be too weak to come down for the wedding :cry: I have to think about realistically, much as I dont want to :( So, I'm going to ask my Aunt to give me away if my dad isnt around to do it, and she can sit up the top table with us. I'll be doing a speech on behalf of my dad instead, even if he is at the wedding because he'll probably still be pretty weak. 
I feel like I'm on auto pilot atm :(


----------



## Tiff

Oh hunny, I'm so sorry about your Dad. :( Definitely not something you want to have to think about so close to your wedding. I'm sure its hard for him too as I'm sure he wants to be there too!!!

:cry:

Wish I could make it better. :cry:


----------



## michyk84

:hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Sorry ur dad is poorly Nik, I hope he is able to have the op he needs. 
Big :hugs: to you xXx


----------



## Mynx

Thanks girls :hugs:

Nik I'll probably be requiring lots of cuddles on Tuesday. I may know more by then about what's happening too, hopefully.


----------



## Kiki1993

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad :hugs:
Hopefully he gets better soon :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

awww mynx :hugs: there are no words x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

S'ok Nik, I'm rather partial to a cuddle anyway :hugs: xXx


----------



## mossip

:hugs: I hope he ok hun xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Im so sorry about your dad:hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Thanks girls, you're all so lovely :hugs: I really appreciate the well wishes. 

Nothing much weddingy today, we're off to the hospital, Jay has an appointment with a specialist there about his back.. it's apparently too straight so they're going to look into how bad it is and why it's like that.. it could be linked to his MS but our GP thought it might be the onset of arthritis :shrug: Guess we'll find out more later! 

Tomorrow I'm off up to town with Nikkinoonoo, we're on the hunt for a dress for her to wear for the wedding :) Exciting stuff, especially considering she's lost a staggering 6 stone (probably more now!) so I'm really excited to see what we can find for her to wear :happydance: We're also going to find some converse boots and make sure they go on ok over Jessica's prosthetic leg.. I'm pretty sure they'll be fine tho :D


----------



## honeybee2

aww good luck girlies!


----------



## Mynx

Oh my god this is too cute! 
While I was on the hunt for little bolero jackets, Nik had found this seller for me a few weeks back so I messaged and asked for some in red and in Evie and Jessica's sizes... she's just finished Evie's size and OMG! 
I've just messaged her to ask how long it will take to get Jessica's one done now :D They're going to look sooo cute!


----------



## honeybee2

cuuuuuuute!


----------



## michyk84

love those :D


----------



## EmmyReece

omg so cute :happydance:

I'm so sorry about your dad hun :hugs: will keep everything crossed xx


----------



## Mynx

Whoop whoop she's going to make one in Jessie's size for me and sell me both of them for £20 instead of £26 :happydance: And it'll be ready by the end of the week! Yay :D The hunt for boleros is over at last!


----------



## michyk84

awesome :)


----------



## Tiff

Whoop whoop! Guess what sweets! We can say we're getting married NEXT MONTH now!!! :happydance:

Love the boleros, and good luck with the hospital appt today. :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

Tiff, come over to the Uk and see us all! xx


----------



## Tiff

Would that I could!!! :cry: 

Although its on the bucket list of places to visit, so we'll be there at some point! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Those Boleros are gorge Nik! Very cute indeed :) 
I'll have to remember Jessie's leg tomorrow, Shall I meet you at the station so we're on at the beginning of the bus route? I'll aim for about 10 ish but you know me, well, Jess! Sometimes I'm a tad late lol xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Do you need Jess's chest measurement nik?

Hope the hospital appt goes well xXx


----------



## Mynx

Thanks Nik, yup 10ish sounds good :)

I've asked for a bolero in aged 9 years for Jess, hope that's ok? We'll see when it gets ere I guess! But being wooly, it should stetch a little if needed but I'm pretty sure it'll be fine :D 

Jay's appointment went well.. he's been given some exercises to do try and strengthen the base of his spine..nothing was said about arthritis, they think it might stem from a bike accident he had about 10 years ago when flew over the bonnet of a car and ended up landing on his bum and badly bruising his coxcix (sp?) (the tail bone above your bum) That coupled with his MS has caused some muscle wastage, hence the pain. So hopefully some gentle exercises should help to strengthen it up a little and give him less pain :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

Sorry to hear your dad isnt well again hun :hugs: 

Love the table numbers/menus, they're fab! And the bolero's are cute!

It's all coming together now! :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

Sorry to hear your dad isnt well again hun :hugs: 

Love the table numbers/menus, they're fab! And the bolero's are cute!

It's all coming together now! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Yeah should be ok Nik, hope teh excercises work quickly for him xXx


----------



## Mynx

Cant wait to receive the boleros, they're perfect! Exactly what we had in mind eh Nik! It was that seller you linked me to a few weeks back :) And she's given me a bargain too as I havent had to pay postage lol!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Mynx said:


> Cant wait to receive the boleros, they're perfect! Exactly what we had in mind eh Nik! It was that seller you linked me to a few weeks back :) And she's given me a bargain too as I havent had to pay postage lol!

They do look lovely! could even use those ivory hair clip thingys to accessorise :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

Ooo yeah I hadnt thought of that! They'd look cute :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250778552323

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270721549200


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Girl...sShoes_GirlsShoes_GL&var=&hash=item870cbf1b9d


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

https://www.laredoute.co.uk/baby-un...d-minnie-trainers.htm?ProductId=324213476&t=6


----------



## Mynx

OMG I LOVE the trainers! But £30 a pop! So gorgeous tho!! 
I spotted those ballet pump things before.. they dont go down to Evie's size but I could get them for Jess then get Evie the other ones that you linked .. wotcha reckon?


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Ur weddink ur choice :p xXx
Keep lookin nik we got a few weeks yet :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

Yeah I will do :) I've also been trying to find some nice red and cream/white Hello Kitty ones too but wiv no luck :(


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I'm going boss eyed lookin at em lol xXx


----------



## Mynx

I know! I may end up having to get ivory frilly ones and putting something red on them? :shrug: 

I'll keep looking tho for now :)


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

https://www.next.co.uk/x48712s4
https://www.next.co.uk/x48712s3


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

These would be good reserves!!
https://www.next.co.uk/x483708s14


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

https://www.next.co.uk/x483708s10


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Either of those last two nik you can get both sizes by the looks of it...


----------



## Mynx

I really like the ones you've suggested as a reserve! They're really cute :D They come in both sizes too, and a reasonable price.. even better! :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

And the last ones with the knobbly bow on xXx


----------



## Mynx

You know what Nik.. I think you've found the shoes for the girls! :happydance: We could go up Harrow next week and see if they have em in stock and try them on if ya like?


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Lol. woohoo :) Ofc just lemme know when you wanna go :)

First ones or second ones? xXx


----------



## Mynx

https://www.next.co.uk/x483708s14

These ones :D I LOVE em!


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: for finding shoes!


----------



## mossip

Aww they are gorgeous. xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

:happydance: I found summink! :D xXx


----------



## Mynx

You sure did Nik, fankoo :hugs: They's lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Loggin on now cola :p xXx


----------



## Mynx

Omg, 1 month today!!! :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

eeeeek :shock:

it's so exciting ... I'm having to live through all of you ladies whos' weddings are nearer than mine ... :blush: :happydance:


----------



## michyk84

oooh 1 month :D


----------



## Mynx

Ok so my To Do list is looking pretty healthy now :D 

*Done/Paid For*
Registrar booked (£390 to pay - meeting on 10 August)
Venue Booked and partly paid for (£420 approx left to pay)
Venue times sorted 
Menu sorted
Music sorted
Colour scheme sorted
Invites - ordered, printed and sent out
RSVPs - All for the meal received/Still need 5 of the evening ones back
Wedding Dress 
Bridal Accessories 
Groom's Suit
Groom's Accessories
Best Man's Accessories
Flowers and buttonholes
Bridesmaid Accessories
Bridesmaid shoes
Bridesmaid and Flower girl dresses
"Photographers" sorted (friends!)
"Chauffeur/car" sorted (friend)
Accomadation for guests booked
Top Table and Table decorations sorted - Venue provides flowers and we've bought something else too ;)
My Wedding Ring
Jay's wedding ring
Wedding car ribbons bought
Busy Bags done
Place cards written 
Elisha's, Evie's and Jessica's gifts bought
Table Plan - Done
Table Plan for Hotel done, just needs to be printed out
My additional vows and personal touches for the ceremony chosen
Wedding Schedule (a rough one that is flexible!)
Steve's Best Man gift bought
Frilly flower girls socks bought
Make Up bought
Menus and Table numbers done
Nik's reading printed out

*Still To Do* 
Flower Girl's shoes (chosen - Next £12 and £13)
Gifts for the wedding party (frames for parents/Something for Jack and Keith)
Meeting with the Registrar about the ceremony - August 10th 2pm
Adjust Evie's and Jessie's dressies 
Need to print out vows

Looking pretty good :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Ive just been catching up from page 81! :haha:

Love everything so far! How cute are those little pumps! And your dress! You look amazing in it mynx!! xxx


----------



## Mynx

Aww thanks hun :) I think the pumps are probably the best bet for the girls now.. our budget has been swallowed up a little by the extra cost of that dress and my Tiffany one hasnt sold yet on Ebay :( The converse would have been double the price of those pumps so that really helps us out :)


----------



## taperjeangirl

eek! I can't even imagine having my list as complete as that!


----------



## Mynx

I didnt either! But tbh, because our venue has everything covered their end, then it's really taken the pressure off us, which in the lead up to the wedding is great :thumbup: 
The night before the wedding we'll have to go to the venue and put out the place cards, scatter crystals on the tables and the busy bags out for the kids but that's about it really :)


----------



## mossip

:shock: You've done so much and there's not much to do :happydance:.
xxx


----------



## honeybee2

oooooo list is hardly anything now hun!!!


----------



## Mynx

I know! I'm quite worried looking at it... I'm sure there's probably much more I have to do!


----------



## leash27

Wow, so organised Mynx! I hope I am this prepared with a month to go!!!

x


----------



## Tiff

ONE MONTH!!!!!! Oh my, so crazy! :happydance:

We're the same with how our venue has taken a lot of pressure off us. Your list looks amazing too! I know what you mean tho... I'm worried that I haven't done enough yet either. :wacko:


----------



## Smile181c

I always hate that feeling of 'have I forgot something?' :haha: Imagine how bad it's gonna be for me, when people are organising my wedding thousands of miles away! I won't be in control of ANYTHING! :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

:shock: less than a month to go hun :wohoo:


----------



## Mynx

That would scare me lol! I'm glad our venue is 15 minutes down the road from us, it just makes it easier all round :haha: 

Ok plan for the rest of this week... 

* Print out my vows
* Get on Jay's case about his vows and print them out too
* Contact best man about his speech, see how he's getting on
* Check Evie's dress to see where the alterations are needed

Next week 

* Go up to the bridal shop where my new dress came from to collect the spare beads and have a lesson on how to do up a lace up wedding dress properly!
* Meeting with the Registrar on Wednesday, pay her £390
* Go up to town with Nikkinoonoo at some point to get those gorgeous red pumps :D
* Order petticoat
* Check Jessica's dress for alterations 
* HEN NIGHT!!!!!! Whoop!!! :wohoo:

3 Weeks to go... 

* Practise Makeup 
* Stitch on loose beading on wedding dress
* Do the alterations on the girls' dresses 

2 weeks to go .... 

* Dye and highlight hair, get it cut
* Practise makeup one more time
* Get gifts for parents and Jay's sister
* Sit down and work out what needs to be done, see if I've forgotten anything!

1 week to go .... 

* Crap myself
* Feel sick
* Panic
* Worry that everything is gonna go wrong
* Panic some more 

:rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

Mynx said:


> That would scare me lol! I'm glad our venue is 15 minutes down the road from us, it just makes it easier all round :haha:
> 
> Ok plan for the rest of this week...
> 
> * Print out my vows
> * Get on Jay's case about his vows and print them out too
> * Contact best man about his speech, see how he's getting on
> * Check Evie's dress to see where the alterations are needed
> 
> Next week
> 
> * Go up to the bridal shop where my new dress came from to collect the spare beads and have a lesson on how to do up a lace up wedding dress properly!
> * Meeting with the Registrar on Wednesday, pay her £390
> * Go up to town with Nikkinoonoo at some point to get those gorgeous red pumps :D
> * Order petticoat
> * Check Jessica's dress for alterations
> * HEN NIGHT!!!!!! Whoop!!! :wohoo:
> 
> 3 Weeks to go...
> 
> * Practise Makeup
> * Stitch on loose beading on wedding dress
> * Do the alterations on the girls' dresses
> 
> 2 weeks to go ....
> 
> * Dye and highlight hair, get it cut
> * Practise makeup one more time
> * Get gifts for parents and Jay's sister
> * Sit down and work out what needs to be done, see if I've forgotten anything!
> 
> 1 week to go ....
> 
> ** Crap myself
> * Feel sick
> * Panic
> * Worry that everything is gonna go wrong
> * Panic some more*
> 
> :rofl:

I second that.


----------



## Mynx

Elisha, my eldest daughter, just sent me a text saying that one month from now I'll be waking up as a Cipriano! It's kinda hitting home now how close it is :sick:


----------



## mossip

I love your 1 week to go :haha:. Deep breathing hun your gonna be fine. Saying that i was attacked by a wasp that got stuck in my veil and had noone around to help me :haha: xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love you! xXx


----------



## Mynx

Awww Love you too Cola!!! :hugs:


----------



## michyk84

:rofl: at your 1 week to go but :hugs: dont think any brides dont have that


----------



## Mynx

I just spoke to my dad .. he's out of hospital for now, thank goodness, but he said it's probably best that he doesnt come to the wedding after all :cry: I think the journey here will knock him for six and I really dont want that for him. Even tho I'm gutted, I do think it's for the best because I just want him to get better. There's also a chance that he'll either have just had a major op or be waiting for one and still to weak to come down, so he said that the way things are now and the way he's feeling, he's going to have to pull out :cry: Tis completely understandable but still gutting for us both. We were both in tears on the phone :( 

Sooooo this now means that my back up plan has to come into play. I was hoping I wouldnt have to use it but I guess c'est la vie n all that :( My dad suggested getting Elisha to give me away.. she's my eldest daughter and also my only bridesmaid. I thought it was a great idea, I'd be proud to have her on my arm walking down the aisle :) I could get the little ones to walk on ahead of us and then Elisha with me.. would that be strange? Or should I ask my Aunt? What do you guys think in all honesty? What would you do if you were in my position? :shrug:


----------



## michyk84

:hugs: i'm sorry your dads health means he wont be there :(
i think your daughter doing it would be a really lovely idea


----------



## Tiff

I think its your wedding and whatever it is that you want you should do. :hugs: To have your daughter give you away is very special! I'm so sorry about your Dad though, my heart is breaking for you both! :cry:

Oh my gosh. DAYS hun!!! You can talk about your upcoming wedding in DAYS. :shock: :wohoo:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Aww Nik So sorry ur dad won't be able to make it, I think Elisha giving you away will be perfeck! xXx


----------



## Mynx

Thanks girls.. that's my mind up then :) Elisha will be giving me away.. bet she'll be quite relieved :haha:
Nik I still want you to be one of the witnesses tho if you dont mind :)


----------



## Mynx

Tiff said:


> I think its your wedding and whatever it is that you want you should do. :hugs: To have your daughter give you away is very special! I'm so sorry about your Dad though, my heart is breaking for you both! :cry:
> 
> *Oh my gosh. DAYS hun!!! You can talk about your upcoming wedding in DAYS.* :shock: :wohoo:

Eeee!! I know!! :wohoo: It's really hitting home now how close it is! 
Now I have to change the details on the table plan, so I'll be tackling that tonight. I've phoned the venue so they can let the catering know that there's 2 people short now.. I did think about getting 2 others to take my dad and his wife's places, but tbh, I dont think it would sit right with me iykwim. So I decided that we'd just take their places away.. my Aunt with her husband/other Aunt will be up at the top table instead so that I at least have some family sat there lol!


----------



## Smile181c

I'm sorry your dad won't be able to make it mynx :hugs: have you asked the registrar about skype yet?

I think it's lovely that your daughter will be walking you down the aisle :flower:

xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Mynx said:


> Thanks girls.. that's my mind up then :) Elisha will be giving me away.. bet she'll be quite relieved :haha:
> Nik I still want you to be one of the witnesses tho if you dont mind :)

Of course, you just let me know what I you want me to do and I'll do it :winkwink: (within reason of course, naked agadoo excluded :p)


----------



## booflebump

Sorry to hear about your Dad lovely :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

We see the registrar on Wednesday so will talk to her then about setting a video call.. I cant see there being a problem tbh tho, so long as the actual signing of the register isnt filmed.


----------



## mossip

:hugs: Im so sorry your dad can't be there hun :hugs:
I think having your daughter give you away will be lovely xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Im so sorry about your dad hun:hugs:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Sorry about your dad doll, my eldest daughter is giving me away, I thnk it's a lovely idea!


----------



## honeybee2

sorry about your dad, here if you need me :hugs: xx


----------



## Mynx

Thanks girls, all your best wishes and hugs mean alot to me :hugs: 

I tried Evie's flowergirl dress on this morning.. it's still huge on her! It's a 12-18 months and she's a dinky 20 month old but the sizes on these dresses are much bigger! The chest on Evie's dress measures at 24 inches and Evie is only just a 20 inch chest :haha: I knew I was going to have to alter but thankfully it looks like I just need to adjust the straps to pull it up ... I have to say she looked adorable in it! She loved it too lol! Kept saying "Pretty, party" and swishing the skirt around :haha: The flower girl dresses both have an organza layer over the top of the skirt, much like my wedding dress so they're going to match perfectly! Hopefully Jessica's will fit, we'll be trying that on over the weekend when Nikkinoonoo comes over :D 

I spoke with Elisha last night when she came home and she said she'd be honoured to give me away.. she welled up when I asked her and gave me a big hug, bless her :) So that's another thing off my mind now. 
The table plan will be easy enough to change as well so I'll be doing that over the next couple of weeks. I rang the hotel yesterday to tell them of the changes and they said it was fine. So that's saved us over £100 which means we have the money now to pay for the registrar AND the rest of the venue balance :happydance: 
There are silver linings if you look hard enough ;)


----------



## honeybee2

sure is hun :kiss:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

YAY! Good to look at the positives Nik, and I know ALL your family will be there with you on the day xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I got my dress too Nik :D I put a fota on FB and on my journal xXx


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwww so glad Evie's dress looks fab :cloud9: and yay for having Elisha give you away :happydance:

So glad you're seeing the silver linings hun :flower:


----------



## Mynx

I think if I dont look for the silver linings, then it'll just bring me down and I dont want that in the lead up to the wedding. I'm pretty calm about things now. For me, it's always the "not knowing" .. I'd rather know what's going and get on with it than be in the dark and wondering! 

Off topic slightly so I've put it in a spoiler ... 


Spoiler
Took Evie to the hospital today for her opthamologist appointment.. we noticed a couple of months back that she has a squint/lazy eye so she's been having tests today to gauge how bad it is and see how much she can actually see out of the bad eye... seems that her sight is quite limited in her lazy eye so she needs glasses! Not even 21 months old and she needs glasses! Bless her! She hated all the tests.. and the drops that were put in to dilate her pupils.. she screamed :( I hate seeing her like that :( But she soon forgot all about it! We were up there a few hours so tis been a long old day but at least there's something being done about her eye now! She'll be wearing glasses indefinately, but they'll check her sight again in 2 months to see if the glasses are improving it and if they're not then they'll give her a patch to wear over her good eye, to make her lazy eye work better, bless her!

So that was what we did all day and then a good work out at Zumba with Nikkinoonoo, with lots of talk about the hen night!!!! :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

awww poor baby, hope she'll be ok x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: my friend's little girl had to wear glasses from that age too hun, she adapted pretty well from what my friend was saying :flower: so sorry the eye drops upset her, poor thing :( glad something is being done about it now though xx

:wohoo: yay for the chat about the hen night, oh and the zumba too lol


----------



## Mynx

Gotta love the Zumba! We're hooked ;) I've even invited the instructors to the hen night cos we get on so well with them :haha: 

As for Evie's eye, I'm hoping she'll adapt well to the glasses, but I reckon she'll see it as a game at first and wont wear them very often lol!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

ZUMBA!!! Twas a goodun eh :) 

She'll look gorgeous in her glasses Nik, as gorgeous as she is without em xXx


----------



## Mynx

Hehe bless ya, thanks Nik ;) xXx


----------



## Mynx

So my weddingy plans for today are ....

Wait for Evie to go down for her nap :haha:
Change the table plan
Start adjusting Evie's dress.. luckily I think it just needs the straps shortening as the front of dress comes down to just under her lil boobies :haha:
Tonight, Nikkinoonoo is coming over so we'll try Jessica's dress on her and see what adjustments (if any) are needed. Also dying Nik's hair ;) 

Monday - Out shopping with Nik to get her a nice pair of shoes and bag to go with her gorgeous frock for the wedding :) 

Tuesday - Going to the bridal shop of the lady I bought my dress from. She'll give me some tips on doing up the dress to reduce the back fat and also get the bag of spare beads because there are some loose and missing ones on the dress. I'll be sewing them back on myself next week :)

Wednesday - Meeting with the Registrar.. we'll pay the money and chat weddings and vows etc :)

Thursday or Friday - Go down to the venue and pay off the remaining balance :happydance: At least that way we can relax and know that any money that gets saved in the next few weeks is a bonus :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

The shrugs arrived just now.. OMG they're gorgeous! So soft! :cloud9:

Here's some piccies :)
 



Attached Files:







P8060069.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 10









P8060077.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwwwwwwwww Evie looks adorable in her little shrug :cloud9:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Mynx said:


> The shrugs arrived just now.. OMG they're gorgeous! So soft! :cloud9:
> 
> Here's some piccies :)

They look fab Nik :) Piebum looks gorgeous xXx


----------



## Mynx

Aww thanks!! :hugs: 

We'll try Jessie's on later and get some piccies eh :) xXx


----------



## michyk84

they look lovely :)


----------



## honeybee2

awwwwwwwwww mynx- how adorable does she look? xx


----------



## Tiff

:cloud9:!!!! They look SO good!!! What an amazing find hun!


----------



## Shabutie

Oh they are gorg! :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Thanks ladies :) I love 'em! The one thing that I'm going to change is the tie up bit at the front.. it's done out of the same fluffy wool and I can see it being a pain! So I will cut that off and use some ivory ribbon that I have :thumbup: 
It's prompted me to now look at boleros/shrugs for Elisha too in ivory.. she didnt want one but I think with the weather being such a mixed bag lately, it's best to get one just in case... so I've found one that she'll be able to use again if she wants to and it's cheap too :thumbup: 
I'm looking at getting one for myself too, maybe a long sleeve lace one.. not sure yet tho :shrug:


----------



## mossip

Aww she's looks so dam cute!!. I hope you have a fab night xxx


----------



## Mynx

Well, Jess tried her dress on tonight and it fits pretty well :thumbup: We were worried that it would be too small across the belly but it actually seemed ok! The alterations are need in the back of the dress where it kind of comes out like a basketball hoop, so I'll probably put in a couple of little darts to pull it in a bit. I've done the alterations on Evie's dress but it's still a wee bit big across the chest and under the arms so I think again, a couple of little darts and it'll be fine :) 
They both looked gorgeous in their little boleros too! They're quite heavy! So at least they'll be warm if the good old British weather continues to be so temperamental ;)
Dyed Nik's hair, looks gorgeous of course :haha: and chatted loads about the wedding and when her reading will fit into the schedule. 28 days left now and 1 week till my Hen Night. It's all approaching so fast!


----------



## Tiff

How is it a week until your hen night? :haha: So crazy! Hope you have a great time, and :dance: for Jess's dress fitting well!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Thanks for dying my hair Nik :D 
It's good chatting away about dressesn speaches n things init, even if it did have the boys rolling their eyes somewhat (whilst peering into a PC tower talking componants *yawn*) 
Can't wait for the weekend, bring on the shopping tomorra! xXx


----------



## Jin

Sounds like the wedding plans are all coming together really well. Not long left at all now! Those red boleroes are fab and Evie looks adorable in hers :thumbup:


----------



## Smile181c

The boleros are great mynx! Can't believe your hen night is only a week away!

Congratulations Jin :) xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Nik, what perfume you wearing to ur wedding? xXx


----------



## Mynx

I was finking of wearing my vanilla one by the Bodyshop cos it was the perfume I was wearing when Jay and I met up in that pub in Camden :) Why's that darlin?


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I would have borrowed you one if I had one :s xXx


----------



## Mynx

That's a good idea.. wot perfumes you got darlin? xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I'll go thru me drawer n let ya know... I have quite a collection :p xXx


----------



## Mynx

Aww cool thanks Nik :hugs: 

I'm just adjusting the girls' dresses and changing the tie up on the boleros .. Evie's is done and the ribbon looks so much better! Just about to make a start on Jessie's dress :)


----------



## Shabutie

Ooo exciting stuff! I cant believe its coming round so quick. Loving the idea of ivory tie's, you'll have to take a pic when done! You'll be a Mrs in no time!


----------



## Mynx

That's both dresses done now :happydance: Obviously I need to make sure that Jessie's one fits ok now, but I'm really pleased with how my seamstress skills have held up :haha: 

Will take a pic of the boleros tomorrow, camera has no juice! x


----------



## Mynx

Had a very productive day up in town today! Knackering but productive hehe :) Got Jessie's shoes but they didnt have Evie's size so I've orderd them and paid a little extra for them to be delivered from their warehouse to my place tomorrow morning :happydance: So that's another thing done and out the way! 

Got a french manicure nail polish set all ready to do my nails the night before the wedding :) Got some new black leggings for my hen night and a new strapless bra that's more comfortable and fits alot better than the last one :haha: Primarni bargain, £6 :D 
We had a great day and I'm absolutely cream crackered now :haha: but I'm glad we got it done.. hardly anything left to do/get now! 

Tomorrow I'm off to the bridal shop that my dress came from :happydance: So I'll be armed with my dress, strapless bra and shoes on the train! Really excited!


----------



## honeybee2

awww sounds great! Still not got my dress yet :cry: waaaaaaaaaaaa! Just emailed her though to get it this week- cant wait!


----------



## Tiff

So glad you're getting all the last min odds n' ends all sorted hun! :happydance:

How are you feelin? Excited? Nervous?


----------



## Mynx

I'm feeling weirdly calm! I'm practically doing cartwheels for my hen night tho, 5 days to go! :wohoo: 
When I think about the wedding, I just feel really calm about it.. maybe a little nervous about anything going wrong but to be perfectly honest, if something goes wrong, then hey, it goes wrong... I've had the worst case scenario with the whole dress farce and then my dad so anything that does go wrong now will just be small fry if you see what I mean! I am excited tho :happydance: Cant wait for all our plans to just slot into place on the day :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok, I totally read that wrong :haha: I thought it said you were "*practicing *doing cartwheels" :dohh:


----------



## Mynx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

What a sight that would be :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Ok just had yet another panic! 

Jay's sister just rang and mentioned something about the favours that her and his mum and doing for us. She said the dreaded words.. SUGARED ALMONDS!! Jay and I both went into one because we have a few people with nut allergies attending so we'd specifically said that nuts should be completely avoided, just to be sure that nothing gets "contaminated". And besides, I hate sugared almonds :haha: 
Thankfully, Jay just had a word with her and she's going to leave out the sugared almonds as there are plenty of other bits n pieces that they can use instead... PHEW!!!!!


----------



## mossip

Send the sugared almonds my way. I bliddy love em :haha:. xxx


----------



## Tiff

:sick: I can't stand them either. They are a traditional Italian wedding favour and my mother was distraught that we didn't want them either. :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ewwww I hate sugared almonds :sick: glad they're leaving them out :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

I love them hehe!


----------



## Mynx

Got a couple more piccies of Evie in her dress, I altered under the armpits a little as it was still quite big on the chest - she's so dinky altho she's chunky! 
Do you guys think it looks like it fits or still a little big?

ETA - It helps if I upload the piccies :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







P8080087.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 11









P8080089.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mynx

Btw, she wont be wearing a vest underneath it as it shows!


----------



## smelly07

i hate Almonds to and Evie looks gorgeous.!!!!!.........

is she wearing anything over her nappy?.........my LO tends to do explosive poo's :wacko: so was thinking of putting some leggings or cycling short type things on her (they wont show though.) x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Evie looks gorge as always :) 
I want sugared almonds!!! 
xXx


----------



## Tiff

:cloud9: How adorable is she??? Awwwwwwwwww!!! :dance:


----------



## Mynx

Smelly, I'm putting a pair of ivory frilly knickers over the top of her sposie as I find if she has nothing over the top, they go all baggy and droopy! 
I did actually consider putting her personalised WNOS outer shell over the sposie.. I may still do that cos I love it hehe :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwww Evie looks soooo cute in her dress, think it fits really well from what I can see :D


----------



## smelly07

Mynx said:


> Smelly, I'm putting a pair of ivory frilly knickers over the top of her sposie as I find if she has nothing over the top, they go all baggy and droopy!
> I did actually consider putting her personalised WNOS outer shell over the sposie.. I may still do that cos I love it hehe :D


:thumbup:
i couldnt find any frilly knickers or little shorts it will have to be leggings now......i'm running out of time lol.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Could you not get some cotton knickers and some lengths of lace and stick them across the bum of the kinckers? :) xXx


----------



## smelly07

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Could you not get some cotton knickers and some lengths of lace and stick them across the bum of the kinckers? :) xXx

thats a very good idea but i just dont have the time now to go looking for some 2-3 knickers thinking about it though i think little cycling shorts would be better (although i dont have those either :dohh:) i think she would still leak out of the nappy even with knickers over :dohh:

i will have to see what i can find x


----------



## Mynx

Just a quick update before bed.. today was a mixed bag... Evies's shoes werent delivered because of the riots - I'm assuming the ones Ealing have caused some disruption with their depot.. Ealing is the closest place to us :shrug: But I rang them and they assured me that they'll be with us tomorrow before 1pm... I bloody hope so cos in the afternoon, we're meeting with the registrar! 
And my trip to the dress shop went really well too, apart from getting lost and wandering around Ickenham for 45 minutes with a rather bulky dress hanging over my arm :haha: She showed me how to do the dress up properly and also gave me a few little tips on how to reduce the backfat. She suggested moving the modesty panel over and also the little poppers on it to give me an extra little bit of room and also said that about half way thru the lacing up, to hitch up the front of my bra a little cos that can give an extra inch or so :thumbup: She gave me some beads to replace the ones that had come off and also gave me advice on how to do a bustle on the back of the dress. 

Sooooo I moved the modesty panel tonight and then tried the dress on. It looks much better now ... here's some pics :D
 



Attached Files:







P8090096.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 11









P8090097.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 11









P8090100.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 11









P8090103.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Tiff

:cloud9:!!!! Oh wow, you look gorgeous! I can't wait to see how your day goes. I'm going to be literally stalking the computer that day for sneaky pictures!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Gorgeous!! xXx


----------



## honeybee2

mynxie you look so delicious in that!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

You look stunning :cloud9:


----------



## mossip

You look absolutely gorgeous hun. Im with Tiff. Im stalking the computer for sneaky pics lol.
I hope the shoes arrived today xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

You look gorgeous x


----------



## Mynx

Thanks girls :hugs: Yes the shoes did turn up today! Bloody typical tho, I was told it would be before 1pm and we left at that time to go down to meet with the registrar .. while we were gone, the shoes turned up! Luckily, the delivery person left them with our neighbour! So we have Evie's shoes and they fit and look gorgeous :happydance: 

Meeting with the registrar went well, she was so lovely! We need to choose a couple more songs to use for the signing of the register as she said it can take 5-10 minutes what with photo poses etc so one song just wont be enough! And we need to choose a song to walk back down the "aisle" to as well!! I didnt ask about setting up a skype call for my dad tho, I think we'll just get the ceremony videoed and send it to him instead :thumbup: 
Been sorting out the crystals beading on my dress today, stitching that on and filling in the gaps of the ones that were missing.. it looks much better now! Modesty panel has been moved and stitched in securely and now I just need to get the bustle done! I'm thinking a 3 point overbustle will work really nicely with the train on this dress (the woman in the dress shop said that an underbustle wouldnt work properly because the fabric maybe a little too rigid.. I'll try both and see what I come up with :D


----------



## Tiff

Awww, yay! Sounds like a good productive day. :happydance: Super glad Evie's shoes fit!


----------



## EmmyReece

Yikes, you've been super busy today :thumbup:

Glad the shoes fit, it all seems to be coming together nicely :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Tiff hun, I'll be sending off that sixpence tomorrow :kiss:

Have also ordered from good ole Ebay ANOTHER petticoat :haha: The hoopless crinoline I have already is just waaaaaaaaaaay too hot! And it doesnt do alot for the dress either so the woman at the dress shop recommended a single hoop one with some netting, which I've ordered now :) And I've also ordered just a basic ivory shrug (woolen one) which I can put on if it starts getting a bit nippy in the evening ;)


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

YAY for more Ebaying lol xXx


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: You are the sweetest, EVER.


Okay. Have we sorted out who's going to be uploading sneaky pics of your wedding day on FB for the rest of us? :kiss: I don't think its going to be just me and Mossip frothing at the bit to see you on one of the best days of your life!!! :happydance:

So fess up! :haha: Who's gonna do it? :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Hahah! It'll probably be Nikkinoonoo, if Jess is sitting with her dad that is! Nik will have a prime spot in the front seats too :haha:

I've given up trying to sort out a bustle for this dress! I'm good with a needle and thread but not quite confident to tackle making a bustle and making it look nice! So I'll just use the wrist loop to keep the train out of the way :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Still to Do/Get/Pay For


Gifts for the rest of wedding party (Best man, flower girls and B'maid gifts done)
Adjust table plan (partly done - need to wait and find out if my Aunt Tracey or Uncle Jeff is coming!)
Jay's vows to be finished and printed
Finish paying venue costs (£310)

We'll be paying the venue the rest of our balance next week. We need to organise a meeting so we can talk about what food we want for the evening buffet and also to do a final confirmation of numbers. 

And that's it!!! Eeeek! :yipee:


----------



## honeybee2

woohoo! you've got less than I have to do!!


----------



## Mynx

I'm pretty sure I've probably forgotten some bits n pieces but I just cant think of them.. the list does seem rather small considering I've still got just over 3 weeks to go! 

How you feelin Bry? Cant believe you have 1 more week to go!!!!


----------



## honeybee2

im fine- just making sure ive got all the bits, I feel better than I did yesterday but woken up with a sore ear again (I get recurrent ear infections in one ear and waiting for an op). I totally forgot things like my brothers- will they need hair cuts, new shoes etc and transport for the best men (because i dont want them to drink) you see little bits like this they would leave until last minute so I've booked it for them.

I have officially ran out of money now though- there is nothing left in the kitty.

Ive got £35 and that is paying for my brothers hair cut, my mums manicure and my manicure.


----------



## Mynx

As far as our budget is concerned, we have enough to finish paying the venue but then it's all gone... to be fair tho, we still have a few weeks so we'll be able to put a little more money aside for the rest of the gifts.. it's so difficult knowing what to get for the people that have put the time and energy into helping us out!


----------



## honeybee2

i know tell me about it!!

Ive budgeted for petrol and stuff like that but thats it :cry:


----------



## Shabutie

Such an organised B2B! I wonder how long my list would be if I were to sit down and think about it :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Now that I've sat down and worked out who I need to get pressies for, the list is a little longer :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

If it helps, we got our best man/ushers an engraved bottle opener, I was really impressed with them, they look and feel so much more. For my grandad who is doing photo's we got him an engraved bottle stopper for wine. For my aunt who is making our cake, we got her an engraved compact mirror that says 'how beautiful a day can be when kindness touches it' and ym nan a bookmark with her name engraved at the top.

I can share links if you want. I found a discount code online, so got it for a bit cheaper, either 10 or 20% off.

:flower:


----------



## Tiff

Doing so well! :wohoo:


----------



## Smile181c

What a crappy stalker I am :haha:

Can't believe your counting down in days now haha so close! xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Not long at all now, are you having a honeymoon?


----------



## Mynx

Not a honeymoon as such really.. a few days away with Jay's parents and Evie in a caravan in a holiday park in Hastings :) I'm really looking forward to it :D


----------



## Mynx

My single hoop petticoat came today and I tried it on with the dress and shoes :) It brings up the hem of the dress just enough! :) Still have the back fat issue, not quite as bad as it was in the Tiffany dress .. even tho I've lost weight, I seem to have excess skin/left over fat on my back that seems to get squished upwards lol! Hopefully it wont be so bad on the day tho! Pfft ah well! It bothers me but not to the point where I'm going to care too much about it! 
Besides... it's my hen night tonight!! I am SO excited! Cant wait to see all the girls :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Oh... and 3 weeks today :yipee:


----------



## booflebump

Do you have someone to help lace you in? They will be able to flatten down your non-existent imaginary back fat :kiss:

3 weeks - eeeep! :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

:wohoo: yeeeeeeha!


----------



## Mynx

Yeah my friend is going to be helping me into the dress :) I've saved some vids from You Tube about doing up a corset wedding dress so hopefully she'll get the jist of it from that! ;) 

And omg I'm so excited about my hen night! So far it looks like there's at least 20 definates coming :shock: I sat down and wrote them all down earlier on and was kinda shocked :haha:


----------



## booflebump

:wohoo: Bet it will be a fab night my lovely :kiss:


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun :) I have a feeling it's going to be messy! :rofl:


----------



## michyk84

:D 3 weeks & enjoy hen night


----------



## Tiff

Have an awesome time tonight sweetie!!!

Re - Back "fat".

When I went to the seamstress she showed me a way to get rid of it (I have some as well). Once you are in the dress, have whomever is tying up your dress put their hand on the inside of your dress and "smooth" the skin towards your armpit. Have her do one side and when she's done, take you hand, go underneath your boob and pull towards your middle. It'll help smooth out your back plus will give your girls some extra "Oomph" :mrgreen:

I thought I had to have my bust taken in, but in doing this trick it filled me right out and smoothed my back!


----------



## Mynx

Oooo good tip Tiff thanks hun :hugs: The lady at the dress shop the other day showed me the smoothing the back bit out but I didnt realise about hitching up the girls afterwards.. I need as much help as I can get in that department :haha:


----------



## Jemma_x

Have a fab hen night and only 3 weeks not long now:)


----------



## Mynx

Well, it's only just gone 5pm and I'm ready already :rofl: Elisha is currently in the process of getting ready and so is her mate who's also coming tonight.. my excuse is that one of my friends cant stay for long at the pub so is coming over soon so I wanted to make sure I was ready before she got here :rofl:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

PIX PIX PIX PIX xXx


----------



## mossip

I hope you are having a fantastic time hunny. I can't wait to see the pic's :) xxx


----------



## honeybee2

have a great night :bunny: :flasher:


----------



## Tiff

Hope you had a fabulous time tonight my darling! :kiss: Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Mynx

I had a fantastic time thanks to my girlies! It was brilliant seeing everyone and getting to have some girlie time with them all! 
Didnt get to play any hen night games tho as we were all too busy dancing :haha: I had a stripper too!!! Ooo lala! 
I'll try and get some piccies up later on :D


----------



## michyk84

glad you had a fab time :)


----------



## Jemma_x

Glad you had a good time, cant wait to see pics


----------



## Mynx

Gonna have to upload em tomorrow now, I'm waaaaaaaay too tired to do it tonight.. not even 10pm and I'm ready to sleep!


----------



## mossip

Yey for having a fab time hun. I'd die if one got me a stripper lol. Can't wait to see the pic's xxx


----------



## michyk84

i'm kinda hoping my girls get me a stripper but 1 of my bm will only be 16 at time so who knows, i know for a fact my oh will be getting a stripper so why should us girls miss out :haha:
mynx love the new avatar pic :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Glad you had a fantastic time hun, can't wait to see piccies :dance:


----------



## Mynx

Just uploading the pics to Photobucket now :) 

So, this week my plans are ... 

* Get some more of the gifts for the people that have helped us out - We have 6 more to buy
* My friend Amelia (she's also doing some photography for us) is to come over one evening to have a practise at doing up my dress and also to talk about the morning of the wedding. She's my "personal assistant" on the day :haha: It would have been Nikkinoonoo but she'll have her hands full with getting herself, OH and Jessica ready! 
* Check our wedding fund and make sure we have enough to finish paying the venue 
* Go down to venue and finalise arrangements and finish paying the final balance :happydance: That'll be a relief when that side of it's done! 
* See the future In Laws as they're coming back from Portugal today - will show MIL my dress as she hasnt seen the latest one yet :haha:

I think that's it for this week! 

Just to add.... 19 days to go :shock:


----------



## Mynx

Here's the link to my Hen Night pics on Photobucket! 

Be warned, they're kinda crazy :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

under 3 weeks mynx!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## michyk84

its getting so close. hen night pics are fab


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Tis getting very cose now Nik xXx


----------



## Mynx

I know! I'm gettin more and more excited too! 
I think that once the venue has been paid off and we've finalised all the details with them, then we'll be able to sit back and relax a little and I can just get the gifts as I go along :D


----------



## EmmyReece

loving the hen night pics, the ones of you with the stripper are fab :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

:haha: Loved your Hen Night pictures! And the stripper was actually decent looking! I haven't seen too many hot ones around here. Not that I look for them on a regular basis or anything.... :haha:


----------



## Jemma_x

Loved the pics


----------



## Mynx

Hehe thanks girls :) It all got very messy and absolutley hilarious, I havent laughed that much in a long time.. even Elisha said it was the best night out she's had this year so far! I feel privileged! :haha: 

Had a bit of a hiccup on the old finances .. had a letter this morning saying that we need to pay the rest of our holiday off as soon as possible, so that's £100 coming out of our wedding fund that we didnt expect. We can still pay off the venue in time but it wont be this week :( Shame really cos we just wanted it out of the way.. ah well, it'll still be paid so it's not a complete disaster!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Surely was a goodun Nik ;) 
xXx


----------



## honeybee2

hehehe you with the stripper- nice one!!!


----------



## August79

Love those pictures. I'm glad you had a great night out!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I wanna do it again! xXx


----------



## Mynx

Hahah me too Nik! Fancy anuvva one next week? ;) 

Better still, how about you get married just so we can have anuvva hen night :rofl:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I think hell would have to freeze over first lol we'll be able to go out on my hen night with our zimmer frames and hand knitted outfits!! xXx


----------



## Mynx

Hahah yup and I'd still make sure you'd have a stripper n all :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Just ordered one more of the many gifts we have left to get lol! 

I remembered last night that I still have to contact the DJ about the music that we want!! :shock: I'll have to look up his email addy and drop him a mail :dohh:

Also need to sort out the music we want for walking down the aisle etc!


----------



## Tiff

18 Days!!! My goodness, so crazy!


----------



## Mynx

I know, it's just whizzing by now! I actually feel like we still have loads to do but I just cant think of it right now lol!


----------



## Tiff

I totally know the feeling!!!! I keep thinking that I've missed something crucial and its freaking me out!!! :dohh:

You know what's even crazier? After this weekend coming you can say you are getting married NEXT WEEK. :shock: HOW INSANE IS THAT????????


----------



## Mynx

I know tell me about it!!! And Jay and I have been at each other's throats recently what with one thing and another.. it wouldnt surprise me if I got stood up :haha:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

He wouldn't DARE, is he knows whats good for him :p xXx
y67yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyvytkl;


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oops looks like Jess completed that message for me! Sry mine was just the first line :p xXx


----------



## Mynx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Alo Jess!! :hi:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Be wif ya soon Cola xXx


----------



## jms895

Your dress looks amazing and well done on the weight loss!

Hen night piccies look fab hun! :D

Wont be long now!!!


----------



## mossip

Your hen night pics are mint lol. Pleased you had a good time. Did he have a big twizzle? :haha: xxx


----------



## Mynx

No!!! It was teeny! :rofl: I know that strippers are usually supposed to be quite well endowed or at least have "fluffed" themselves up a bit before doing the strip but this one was a bit of a limp lettuce :rofl: 

Ah well, it was still fun all the same! :haha:


----------



## mossip

:haha::rofl: I'm creased at that. xxx


----------



## michyk84

Mynx said:


> was a bit of a limp lettuce :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Limp Lettuce! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Oh the shaaaaaame!!!! :haha: His, not yours ;)


----------



## Mynx

Thank god I'm not marrying HIM! :haha:


----------



## Tiff

Wouldn't be much of a wedding night, that's for sure! :winkwink:


----------



## Mynx

:rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

:wohoo: not long not long not long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mynx

Ordered some more gifts this morning as my Paypal account had a much needed boost from the sale of some cloth bum longies :D Just 2 more gifts to get and the rest of the venue to pay off and everything is paid! :happydance: 

16 days to go! Wow! :shock:


----------



## michyk84

oooh you're almost at 2 weeks to go :D how you feeling? any nerves?


----------



## Mynx

Not really nervous... more like anxious that something might go wrong! I'm not nervous at all about getting married, I cant wait :D I just worry that something is gonna go horribly wrong as we havent had a lot of luck recently lol!


----------



## Mynx

Need to start applying the Dove tanning lotion.. it's one of those gradual build up ones (like Johnson's Holiday Skin) I'm so pale that I'm gonna look like a milk bottle in my dress if I dont use it :haha: I guess I should start doing that this weekend! 

Looks like we're going to Jay's parents for the weekend on Saturday morning.. his sister had a back operation a few weeks ago which went septic and caused her no end of pain and problems... she's also epileptic and had 2 quite major fits yesterday brought on by the stress and pain of her infection :( So fingers crossed that she'll actually be well enough to attend the wedding too :( 
I really didnt want to be staying away from home this close to the wedding but it's either this weekend or next.. which will be our last weekend as non-married so I'd like be at home for that! That's when the countdown begins!


----------



## twiggy56

Aww I hope your SIL is ok!! :( Sounds awful :nope:

You are SO close m'dear!! Seriously is FLIES from now...I remember my ticker being at 16 days, the expression 'feels like yesterday' is ACTUALLY true here! Iv no idea where the past week went! :wacko:


----------



## Mynx

I can imagine hun! How you doing? :hugs:


----------



## Perfect_pink

I love looking at your count down as i no i only have that long too, its soo exciting x


----------



## Tiff

Oh no!!! Will keep your SIL in my thoughts and prayers, poor girl. :( Have a good time this weekend hun! :hugs: 

:shock: 16 days!!!! How did it get to be that so quickly? I remember when your ticker was where mine is at right now (a la Twiggy :haha:) and that didn't seem so long ago. :shock: 

SO SO SO SO SO excited for you sweetie!!!


----------



## twiggy56

Mynx said:


> I can imagine hun! How you doing? :hugs:

Fine! Just running around like a headless chicken :haha: Getting butterflies for no reason alot now...so excited we're all so close!



Tiff said:


> Oh no!!! Will keep your SIL in my thoughts and prayers, poor girl. :( Have a good time this weekend hun! :hugs:
> 
> :shock: 16 days!!!! How did it get to be that so quickly? I remember when your ticker was where mine is at right now *(a la Twiggy* :haha:) and that didn't seem so long ago. :shock:
> 
> SO SO SO SO SO excited for you sweetie!!!

I swear there has been some ticker meddling...seems they have all jumped up overnight! :haha:


----------



## BertieBones

When did the time disappear!

Can't believe u've only got 16 days! This is gonna go so quick for u and b4 u know it u'll be waking up a Mrs!!

xx


----------



## Mynx

I am so unbelievably excited for all of us! :happydance: 
I keep looking at the weather here (it's chucking down :() and thinking of Bry! I really hope that it rains all day today but is gloriously sunny for her tomorrow!


----------



## michyk84

:hugs: hope sil is ok & i'm sure everything will go smoothly & it'll be a fab day


----------



## Mynx

Thanks girls :hugs: 
On a brighter note, my baby girl Elisha (not quite a baby tho LOL) got offered a place at Coventry Uni today!!! It wasnt her first choice as her grades werent quite as good as she'd hoped but she's going to Uni to do the course that she wanted so she's a very very happy bunny right now! Needless to say, I'm a very proud mummy :smug: She's off out tonight to celebrate so I doubt I'll see her now till tomorrow when she's finished work :haha:


----------



## michyk84

:happydance: superb news well done Elisha :thumbup:


----------



## BertieBones

Aww fab! 

well done Elisha! 

xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I struggle to grasp the fact Elisha is at Uni and bought me a drink last weekend! Wasn't so long ago she was all snot n pigtails! 
Sorry Jackie is not so well :( Wishing her a speedy recovery! 
xXx


----------



## Mynx

Thanks Nik.. yeah I know wotcha mean about Elisha tho! It's such a wierd feeling knowing that one of my daughter's is just about to go to Uni and my other one is still in nappies!! :rofl:


----------



## mossip

Well done Elisha!!. 
I hope SIL is ok. Poor thing. Stew has Epilepsy and its such a struggle when he's ill. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mynx

Just altered my ticker and the title of this thread to 15 days ..... :shock: It's actually starting to hit me now how close it is! I was thinking of little jobs that need doing between now and the wedding and I realised I dont actually have alot of time left!!! :shock: 
Somehow, going from 16 days to 15 has made the wedding seem MUCH MUCH closer and my stomach did a flip flop when I actually sat and thought about how close it is! 

Enough of that! Plan for today ... need to pack up a bag for us and for Evie to stay at his parents over the weekend. We'll be going tomorrow morning and back on Monday afternoon but I'll be able to access my FB and BnB thru my phone still, so I can hopefully see Bry's piccies!! 
Zumba tonight as well, which I really feel is needed atm! Need to blow out some cobwebs! Nik and I were saying last night that this time last week, we were getting all excited for the hen night.. the week that has just gone by went far too quick and we want to do the hen night all over again lol!! :haha:


----------



## twiggy56

15 days IS nothing thats why!! :haha:

Huge congrats to your daughter on getting into Uni btw! :yipee: You must be so proud :cloud9: You dont look NEAR old enough to have a daughter in uni btw :shock:

What is your list of 'still to do's' hun?


----------



## Mynx

Aww thanks Twigs :hugs: I had Elisha when I was 18 (young and foolish and her dad swept me off my feet.. that didnt last!!) and I have to say it's been a struggle as I was a single parent for a long time. I'm just so proud that she has broken the mould so to speak ... child raised on council estate by a young single parent goes to Uni. I'm practically bursting I'm so proud :smug: 

Things to do ... it silly little things now lol! I just need to buy 2 more gifts now which I'll do next week seeing as we're away this weekend. And then it's stuff like ...

Have my hair cut n coloured (cant have those pesky greys coming thru!) 
Get eyebrows plucked
French manicure 
Print out Jay's vows (he finally finished them!)
Paint toe nails 
Make sure Jessica's dress fits and alter as needed
Jay to get a haircut 
Make sure Elisha's b'maid dress still fits! 
Meet up with the co ordinator at the venue and pay off final balance
My friend needs to come over to have a go at lacing up the back of my dress before the wedding so she knows how to do it! 

I think that's it.. it's not alot really but it feels like alot! :haha:


----------



## twiggy56

Well you should be! Damn proud! Thats amazing, and a testament to your parenting :flower:

My list looks the same and im 6 days away! All just beauty prep that cant be done till nearer the time! So you're well organised.


----------



## Mynx

C'mon Laura! You'd look friggin' amazing without all that beauty prep so I just know you're going to be absolutely stunning on your day! I, on the other hand, need to put in a bit more work, and even then it can be hit and miss :rofl: 

Oh hun 6 days for you! You must be crapping it!! I'm hoping that in my final week, I'll only have the beauty prep stuff to do and everything else will be sorted by then :D


----------



## Tiff

I so know what you mean Sweets! When it was the Sunday (July 31st) I was still "Ahh... its still far away" but as soon as the Monday hit (Aug 1st) I started getting the queasy stomach and sick feeling too.

Your list looks fabulous!!! I don't have a list really and I'm starting to wonder what needs to be done! :shock: Aaagh!

Well done with your girl, I agree with Twigs!!! Testament to your amazing parenting skills!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Nik, TWO weeks! TWO bloody weeks! Woooooohoooo :wohoo:


----------



## Mynx

I know Nik!! Remember when we were saying about the hen night being 2 weeks away and how quickly that crept up on us?!? :yipee:


----------



## jms895

OMG less than 2 weeks!


----------



## Tiff

Your ticker says "1 week, 5 days". :shock: OMG!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

A week on Saturday!!! Got Shauns suit and today got him some shoes to go with it :) So we're very nearly set! xXx


----------



## Mynx

Alo alo alo :) I iz back :haha: 

Not a bad weekend at Jay's parents, got everything sorted out with his sister about the favours etc so things are back on track *phew*!!! 

And omg ... a week on Saturday!!! It's really starting to hit home now!!! :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: a week on saturday, it's soon coming around


----------



## michyk84

you get married next week :D glad everything back on track


----------



## purpledahlia

Not been in here in a while! How are things going? not long now!! x


----------



## Mynx

Bad stalker PD!! Hehe just kidding hun :hugs: 

Things are going great now we've sorted out the problems with bloody sugared almonds :sick: and the fact that there'll be a few people at the wedding with nut allergies! We dont want to take any chances so we're making sure that things are as nut free as possible! Pity my future SIL didnt see that for a while but it's all back on track now :thumbup: 
As for stuff to do now, it's all beauty prep and unlike the gorgeous Twiggles, tis gonna take alot more work to get me looking halfway decent :rofl: 
Oh and I still need to order 2 more gifts and then that's everything bought!! :happydance: 
We have a meeting with the venue tomorrow at 4pm to pay off the final balance and go over all the details to make sure everything is right. It's crazy to think that the next time we'll be there is when we say our vows! Eeee!!! :yipee:


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: SO excited for you hunny!!! 

I got the sixpence today! :yipee: Thank you so much!!!!! :kiss: So happy with it, and loved the card too. You are awesome sweetie!


----------



## Mynx

Glad I could help hunny :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Glad to hear Shaun got his suit Nik! Sounds lovely from what you described the other day :thumbup: Looking forward to seeing him in it as I've never seen him a whistle before!! :haha: 

Have been trying out makeup tonight and I've settled on a smokey look... cant take any pics as our camera has been acting up since the hen night (I think it was dropped one too many times while in my handbag :blush:) and it's not playing nicely for me tonight :grr: But I'm pleased with how it's turned out! I do feel like I have alot on tho, even tho I wear makeup on a regular basis, but I know it's gotta be a little more emphasised for piccies! 
Hoping to get my hair cut at some point this week and then I'll colour and highlight at the beginning of next week so I dont have any grey roots :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry I've been such a crap stalker :flower:

Cannot believe how close the wedding is now!! eek! xxx


----------



## Mynx

Hehe dont worry hunny! :hugs: 

Bought the last of the gifts this morning as my Tiffany dress sold last night .... £66 with £15 delivery... so it wasnt too bad as I paid £70 before delivery. I'm pretty pleased with that! Sooo have to go and post that off today :) 

Stuff to do today 

Post off Tiffany dress
Book hair appointment
Buy hair dye/highlight kit
Adjust table plan 
Go to the hotel to pay off final total :happydance: 


Tomorrow evening I have my friend coming over to go over what will need to be done the morning of the wedding and we also need to have a practise run of doing my dress up lol! It'll give me a chance to see if the modesty panel needs more adjustment!

Hopefully Nikkinoonoo will be over with Jess this weekend so we can check that her dress fits properly too, and then I can adjust as needed.. hopefully it'll be ok! It'll be my last weekend as a single woman!


----------



## Mynx

Having a bit of a wobble with my tiara.. I know it's a little late in the day to be worrying about it but because I have short hair, I'm worried that it wont look right! I'm thinking would I be better off with a crystal type headband or one of those side fascinator type clips? :shrug: What do you girls think?


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just googled tiara in short hair and it came back with some lovely pics, I think it'll look really nice :D

But you need to be 100% comfortable with it, and if that's using a headband or fascinator then go for it hun :thumbup:


----------



## mossip

I had really short hair and wore a tiara hun. It looked lovely but you have to feel comfortable wearing it. Can you try fascinator and see what its like? Xxx


----------



## honeybee2

mynx im trying to come and see whats going on before your wedding so busy but its nearly here :yipee: xx


----------



## Tiff

I'm SO glad your dress sold!!! :dance: That must be a load off your shoulders!!! Oh my gosh, you are SO funny, I'm having the same wobble myself!!!

When we were at the outlet mall yesterday I was looking at some faux crystal headbands myself. :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Hehe Tiff, we're terrible arent we! :haha: 

Venue is all paid for!!! That is HUGE weight off our shoulders now! Went over the rest of the details with the manager too, so another worry out the way :happydance: 
So now it's just a matter of concentrating on the little bits n bobs for the next week and a half!


----------



## Shabutie

So close... :happydance: 

Are you having a veil with your tiara? As when you put both together it'll seem so different (in a good way) I tried mine on today, although I have a hairband, with my veil and it looked lovely, so Im sure yours will too if you do have a veil :)


----------



## honeybee2

:yipee: seriously, its not long now xx


----------



## Mynx

Shabutie said:


> So close... :happydance:
> 
> Are you having a veil with your tiara? As when you put both together it'll seem so different (in a good way) I tried mine on today, although I have a hairband, with my veil and it looked lovely, so Im sure yours will too if you do have a veil :)

Yes I have a fingertip single tier veil which will be positioned at the back of my head rather than on the top :) I've tried them on together and it does look nice, I'm just worried that it doesnt look nice enough if you know what I mean? A friend is sending me her side headband for me to try out and if it that doesnt look right, I might get a sparkly headband to try out.. I can always sell it on after :haha: 

Last night, I spent most of the evening sorting out the placecards into piles ready for the tables and wrapping up the gifts that needed wrapping. Tonight I have my friend over to chat weddings and go thru what we need to do the morning of the wedding :) So today I'll be mostly cleaning, doing some washing and getting dinner sorted and also going to Zumba :D 

Today is the last day in double figures! 10 days!!! :yipee:


----------



## Perfect_pink

Wow your totally shaming me, i have so so much to still do and if honest im trying
To ignore doing them ha ha how bad am i x


----------



## honeybee2

so glad you sold the dress, miss you mynxie xx


----------



## Mynx

Pink.. you've had alot on your plate recently! It'll all come together in time, dont worry :) 

HB, miss you too sweetie! :hugs: I'm so pleased for you tho and you look so amazing in your piccies :cloud9: 

10 days to go! Today I've been sorting out the venue's itinerary of where I want people to be sat so they know where to put the placecards and busy boxes for the kids :) 
Other than that, nothing weddingy till tonight when I get to put on my dress again!! :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Holy god!!! Last day for double digits???? :shock: I probably won't be on Saturday to wish you a happy 1 week but will be back to stalking with a gusto on Sunday. :winkwink:


----------



## Mynx

Well, had a great night last night! Didnt go to bed till gone 2am and Evie was awake at 6.30am :shock: That'll serve me right :haha: 

Tried on my dress, and my friend didnt need to be shown the vid on You Tube about how to do up a wedding dress... she did it so quickly and perfectly, anyone would think she does it for a living :haha: The dress fits perfectly! Much less back fat this time :happydance: and with the single hoop petticoat, it's the perfect length :D Trying it on has made it all feel ALOT more real now and altho I'm really not nervous, I'm starting to get really excited!!!! Especially now I only have 9 days ....


9 days!!!!! SINGLE FIGURES NOW!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## honeybee2

single figures, this week will draaaaaaaaaag, i know mine did. But relish the feeling.


----------



## Perfect_pink

Arghh i wanna go to my mums to try my dress on now lol 9 days wow i hope it flys by like this week has


----------



## michyk84

single figures :D


----------



## mossip

SINGLETONS!!!! Your getting married in just over a week!!!
xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Woohoo!

How do u edit the title of the thread Nik? I just put before and after pics up on my weightloss journal thing but can't work out how to edit the title :s xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

^^ Scrap that, found it :)


----------



## EmmyReece

eeeeeek single digits :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

The rest of our gifts came today so that is now EVERYTHING bought for the wedding now :happydance: 
I've booked myself in for a hair cut on Tuesday and I'll be colouring and highlighting it on Monday so any dead scraggy bits will disappear when I have it cut :thumbup:

Tonight, no plans really, just chilling out and I'll probably stitch on the few crystals that dropped off the dress last night :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

Hope you have a nice relaxing night hun :D


----------



## Tiff

Was wondering how you were coming along! :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

I'm ok I think! I still feel wierdly calm but I'm sure that'll change this time next week :haha: Every time I say "oooo 9 days to go" or whatever, we kind of look at each other in disbelief lol! 
I'm sure that next Friday I'll be running around like a headless chicken and getting into a flap about every little thing tho :rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

9 days! I remember when it was like 4 months, and that really doesnt seem like that long ago! :shock:

So good you have everything brought, must be a weight off your mind! I always say how many days remaining, but it doesnt reall sink in, it's like its someone else's wedding :haha:

Have a nice relaxing evening!


----------



## Tiff

I'm still waiting on those handkerchiefs. I'm starting to suspect that she didn't send them when she said she did. :roll:

So, Laura's thread has me thinking.... who's going to upload a sneaky pic of you Nix? Nic? Ahahahaha that's confusing. :rofl:

Come to think of it, I don't know who will do one for me! Vickie is coming, but she doesn't have internet on her phone or anything and won't be home until the day after. You guys might be able to see tagged photos that people upload to FB, if you see one can someone put it in my journal? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mynx

I'm sure that Nikkinoonoo will upload a pic or two on FB and tag me in it .. either that or Elisha will do it :D 

Tiff, I'll of course put any pics I see on your FB in your journal for you hun :hugs: Cant have the BnB girls missing out eh!


----------



## jms895

I bet you are so excited Nix. :wohoo:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I shall certainly have a bash at uploading pics from my phone (tis a bit tempremental tho) so if anyone wants to add me to their FB I'm Nic Perrin. I don't think I can tag from my phone :s xxx


----------



## Mynx

Thanks Nik :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

You're NEXT!!!!!! :happydance:

Well at least I'm sure you are next. I think its you, then Shabuite then me. :shock: Holy hell girl!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mynx

Eeee I know!!! This weekend will be my last as a Miss! :happydance: 

Today's plans... not alot really, the weather is crappy, and I'm feeling a bit crappy too (think I might be fighting off the cold that Evie had Jay have had all this week) so I think I'll just chill out and dose up on paracetomol.
Going out to a party tonight with Nikkinoonoo but I doubt I'll be getting drunk as we're sooo skint this week after paying the hotel! Still, that's a good thing as I've been very naughty this week after having a few beers with my friend on Wednesday, and those few lbs that I'd lost last week are creeping back on :cry: So it'll be vodka n diet coke for me tonight me thinks! :haha:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

If ur feeling rough nik u wanna leave tonite?


----------



## michyk84

hope you can fight off the germs


----------



## Mynx

Nikkinoonoo said:


> If ur feeling rough nik u wanna leave tonite?

Nooo tis ok darlin :) I'm sure I'll feel better once I've had a bath and got ready :D 

I broke a nail today :cry: I've been trying to keep them nice and all the same length but I broke a nail getting washing out of the machine of all things :dohh: So it looks like I'm going to have to go and get acrylics done insted!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I'm lookin forward to it, if it's cack we can go to the star :D Did u see wos on there?


----------



## Tiff

Aww, I've had acrylics done since June and I still manage to break those as well. :shock: If you are going to do the fake nails, get them done ASAP. Sometimes if you nails are in bad shape they'll put the initial tip far down in your nail bed and it looks awful.

They did that to my friend who's wedding I was in back in June. They put the tip for her thumb almost to the bottom of her nailbed. :wacko: She didn't say anything as she's not familiar with them and then hated the, so much afterwards that she had them removed 2 days later. 

:hugs: Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mynx

Nik, didnt see who was on down there, Jay went out shopping instead so I could have a bath :) I'll check out their FB page in a mo and letcha know :) 

Tiff, I've only ever had acrylics done once and they werent too bad. Thanks for the tips tho, I'll make sure they dont put them too far down my nail bed!


----------



## Mynx

Just had a message off my friend who was going to be coming over from Germany.. they cant make it now!!!! She's the one who was making my wedding post box too, so now I dont have a post box either! Gaaaahh!!! So now I have 2 extra spaces (altho I should be able to get those filled with no problems) and no post box! Looks like I'm gonna have to get creative and quickly lol! 
Oh and that means I have to alter the table plan.... AGAIN! :grr:


----------



## booflebump

Oh no, why can't she come? And to add to your stress, your stupid friend Boofs is an eejit! 

xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Whats the post box for nik? xXx


----------



## Mynx

Nik, the post box is for our wedding cards :) Rather than they be just put on the table, they can post them in the box and they'll all be in one place and safe :thumbup: 

Boofs, dont worry about it hun! I'm definately sticking with the tiara now, when I have my hair done on Tuesday, it'll be with the tiara in mind :D 

As for my friend in Germany, her hubby is in the army and he's been put on a course till 4th of September, and what the army says, goes! I'm gutted if I'm honest cos I havent seen her in 20 years! Ah well, these things happen eh :shrug: 
I'll be asking a close friend of mine who I hadnt been able to invite to the meal and ceremony because I couldnt get hold of her for ages so my friend in Germany had her space instead! Problem is, she wont be able to bring her 3 boys to the ceremony as there's only 2 spaces :( But I'll tell her that they're more than welcome to the reception, we just dont have the space to put her boys in there too! As far as the hotel are concerned now, the numbers are final! Fingers crossed she's ok with that as they'd all been invited to the reception anyways.. it'll just mean she has to find a sitter for a few hours during the day... hmmmm...


----------



## michyk84

:hugs: for last minute stress over table plan etc shame for friend not being able to come.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Ahh ok, maybe u could make one? Sparkles n stuff? xXx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Jess has eaten all her dinner for the second day on the trot! :shock: xXx


----------



## Mynx

Bloomin eck Nik! She feelin ok? :haha: Bless her, glad to hear she might be turning a corner finally!! 

As for the post box .. yep, we'll definately be having a go at making one :D Quite excited about it now cos I've got a large box of Fairy washing powder that's nearly finished so we can use that, cover it in paper, make a card for the front that'll match the table plan etc and decorate to co ordinate with the other stuff we have :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

We can get some fake roses n diamonds n stuff! I'm sure it'll look fan dabby dozie and you will have the satusfaction of doin it urself :) AND it will keep ya busy for this last week xXx


----------



## Tiff

There's lots of craft ideas for wedding boxes doing Google searches too! :thumbup: They are fairly simple, glad it wasn't something crazy ornate (like a cake or whathaveyou) that would be next to impossible to re-create.

Do you have any ideas in mind? I could search some DIY forums to see if I can find some nice ideas! :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

That's very troo Cola :) I do have some stuff left over from doin the table plan but I could do wiv some wider red ribbon, and some stick on crystals, so we'll have a hunt for those if we go out shoppin this week eh :) xXx


----------



## Mynx

Tiff, I think I'll be sticking to something very much like my table plan :) I have some left over paper flowers and lilies which I can use, altho I would like to get some larger ones to stick on the top.. I have an empty washing detergent box that would be perfect as the box is quite sturdy and tall so I think this will be pretty easy :D xXx


----------



## Tiff

Awesome!!!! Can you believe that in 2 days you can say you are getting married THIS WEEK????

:shock: Yayayayayayayaya! :wohoo:


----------



## Mynx

I know!! I'm gonna be spending the whole week saying "this will be my last Monday/Tuesday etc as a Miss!" :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Ok so I've spoken with my friend and she's said that she needs to make sure her mum can look after her boys for the afternoon, and she'll pick them up after the meal so they'll be at the reception :) She's not entirely sure if her hubby can make it yet tho but I'm pretty sure we've filled at least one seat! Phew!


----------



## Mynx

Had a good night out with Nikkinoonoo :) Makes a change for us to be able to go out without the babies :D While we were out, I had a phone call from my friend... she can come to the ceremony and the meal!!! :happydance: But her hubby cant as he's working :( BUT, her eldest son who is 14 has asked if he can come along, stating that he has a suit (bless him lol!) and that he'll be good :haha: so my friend wanted to make sure it was ok with me first, which of course it is! I'm so pleased! 

And now that it's officially Saturday (1.07am precisely!) I can now say that I get married a week today!!! :yipee:


----------



## Mynx

The plan for this week is .... 

*Today/Tonight*
Get Jessie's dress tried on and altered if needed
Make wedding post box (at least get started on it)

*Monday* 
Get hair dye/highlighted
Alter table plan again :haha:

*Tuesday*
Go up to town with Nikkinoonoo
Get eyebrows threaded
Hair cut

*Wednesday*
Jay to get his hair cut

*Thursday*
Get the flat cleaned
Go over checklist
Paint toenails

*Friday*
Get nails done 
Get nibbles for Friday evening
Pack up stuff for hotel
Have the guests that are staying at the hotel over for introductions and a few nibblies

A pretty busy week but I've tried to space everything out so that I dont have a mad rush on any one day! Getting really excited now!!! :yipee:


----------



## Mynx

Oooo I also have to print out the list of photo poses I want for all 3 of our "photographers" :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: what's a wedding post box hun? I've seen people refer to them, but never really known what they meant :dohh:

:wohoo: 1 week to go. It sounds amazing, even shorter than saying tomorrow you have 6 days to go, but then that's probably my weird mind :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

It's basically a box that people can "post" their wedding cards into, keeping them all safely in one place, rather than them all piling up on a table :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Aaahhhh I get what you mean now :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

1 week... 

1 frigging week!!! 



1 WEEK TODAY!!!!!!!!


:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

YAY! A WEEK!!! 
This time next week u'll be gettin ya frock on Nik! EEK xXx


----------



## Mynx

I know!!! I cant wait!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Just past 3! WOnder what will be happening in 7 days from now eh? :p xXx


----------



## Mynx

:haha:


----------



## Jemma_x

Only a week to go now. Im glad you managed to fill your spaces up but sorry your friend from germany couldnt come.


----------



## Mynx

Omg in exactly one week, it'll all be over! :cry: I wont know what to do with myself! Actually... I do .. I'll be helping Elisha sort all her stuff out for Uni so that'll be a task and a half! :haha: 

Anyways... I finished my post box this evening :) I'm pretty happy with it as it matches the table plan/place cards/table numbers .. it's very simple (just a bog standard white box for posting from Staples :haha:) which I've embellished with bits n bobs I had left over.. I even used our spare buttonholes :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







P8280120.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## August79

You did a great job on your post box! 


I'm glad to see that you're so well organized heading into this last week. Bravo to you!


----------



## Mynx

Just looked back at the measurements I took when I first started trying to lose weight.. 

At the start of April my measurements were .. 

Weight - 12st 1lb
Waist - 33.5 inches
Hips - 40 inches
Under bust - 36 inches

Now as of today I am ... 

Weight - 11st 1lb (altho I did get to a shade under 11 but I'm back up again :haha:)
Waist - 30.5 inches
Hips - 37 inches
Under Bust - 33 inches

I'm quite shocked really because I didnt realise just how many inches I'd lost as the weight loss has been so slow!! :happydance: 
I dont want to lose any more weight tho, because I'm quite tall (just over 5ft 6) I can look quite skinny if I get down to a certain weight!


----------



## michyk84

6 days :D
love your posting box
& wow that is fab loss well done hun :D


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

YAY! Ur box looks lovely Nik (if you pardon the expression) ;p

And well done to you for losing those inches!! U always looked fab :D xXx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww the post box looks fab hun :happydance: 

6 days to go :shock:


----------



## Mynx

Nikkinoonoo said:


> YAY! Ur box looks lovely Nik (if you pardon the expression) ;p
> 
> And well done to you for losing those inches!! *U always looked fab* :D xXx

Aww fanks Nik :blush: 

And thanks girls for the compliments on my box :haha:


----------



## booflebump

Well done you on the weight loss - that's absolutely amazing :kiss: 

I can't believe there's only a few days to go!! :yipee:

How you feeling about it chick?

xxx


----------



## Mynx

I'm feeling really good thanks hunny :) I had a little nervous flutter the other day but I think it's more excitement than anything else! Now that I've got those last minute bits out of the way (just finished altering the table plan AGAIN!) I've only got the beauty prep side to do (nails, hair etc) so I hope I'll have no stress this week! :)


----------



## Tiff

So excited for you sweetie!!!! :happydance:

I'm exhausted from my bach but wanted to drop by and see how you were doing. Love the post box!


----------



## Mynx

Aww bless, thanks hunny :hugs: Hope you had a great time! Looking forward to seeing some piccies too ;)


----------



## Tiff

Oh god, I can only imagine what they are like. :haha:

I have some very "sloppy drunk" friends. :haha:


----------



## michyk84

you get married this week :D


----------



## Jemma_x

Well done on the weightloss, youve looked fab in all the pics youve posted in all your dresses. I cant believe you get married this week, it seems ages ago since i started following your journal and i know ive been a bad stalker hardly writing anything but i have always checked it to see how youve been doing. 

We go away saturday so im going to be getting told off from OH for checking on here for pics all the time so if i dont manage to get on to say congrats you'll know why. 

I love your postbox, im useless at anything crafty so when we finally settle on a date ill be having to buy anything


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Nik you got a guest book? xXx


----------



## Mynx

No I havent actually! I think we'll have to look for one when we're out tomorra cos tis a bit late to get one from Ebay now ;) xXx


----------



## Tiff

Just gonna throw some stuff out there, unless you want a traditional guest book then nevermind, ha ha ha.

You could always do what we're doing, went to a craft store and got a large matted picture frame, and have everyone sign that. 

Another really cool thing that I wanted to do, but my cousin did it the year before so we didn't want to seem like we were copying them... but they got this large picture book... kind of like those coffeetable type things?

Anyways they left it at the entrance and people were to find a picture in it that they liked (it was a photography book - so had random pictures of people's photographs) and then sign it with either some wedding advice or well wishes.

My brother found a picture in it that had the bull fights in spain (where the guy holds the red sheet and goes Olé!") and wrote "Know when to pick your battles" :rofl: 

SO wish we had done that. Super simple and now they have this awesome book filled with everyone's well wishes.


----------



## mossip

I can't believe you get married this saturday!!!
The post box is fab and your weight/inch loss is amazing. Well done chick xxx


----------



## honeybee2

saturday saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ill be thinking of you x


----------



## Mynx

Thanks sweetie :) I cant believe it's already been 10 days since you got married! :hugs:


----------



## twiggy56

Im sorry iv been absent, been kinda busy :winkwink:

5 days!!! OMG! :yipee:


----------



## Mynx

Heh no problem hun! :hugs: 

Tiff, love your ideas for a guest book! But I think with time being against us, I'll get a regular guest book unless I see something a little unusual in between now and Saturday :thumbup: 

Today I coloured and highlighted my hair and also painted my toe nails so that's 2 of things out of the way now :D 
Table plan is completely finished now, if I have anymore drop outs then it's tough! :haha:

Remember I was having that tiara wobble recently? Well a friend of mine popped over this evening with her tiara and veil and omg they're gorgeous :cloud9: I'm definately going to use her tiara as it's much more sparkly than my one and just seems to match my dress better and the veil I'm still not sure on yet.. hers is a 2 tier ivory waist length covered in crystals and mine is a single layer fingertip length with less crystals... Elisha thinks that my friend's veil is more weddingy and goes with my dress better than my veil so I'll see how the veil looks next to my dress in the daylight tomorrow :) I'll take some picces of it tomorrow and compare it to mine and see what you girls think :) 
The tiara will also count as my "something borrowed" :thumbup: 

Sooooo tomorrow's plan.. out shopping with Nikkinoonoo... gonna get my eyebrows threaded, look for a guest book and possibly have some lunch, depending on how things go.. then back home before 4pm so I can have my hair cut :) I've seen a gorgeous hairstyle that will be perfect for the wedding for my short hair but I cant find a pic of it online :( I saw it in a hairdresser's shop window and tried takin a pic on my fone but kept taking a reflection of me taking a pic :rofl: Ah well, I will try and describe it to my hairdresser tomorrow and hope for the best! 

It's now past midnight so I can say .... 

4 more days to go!!!!!


----------



## purpledahlia

EEEEeeeeekk so so close!! I cant wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Tiff

Four more days!!! :wohoo: So happy for you sweetie!


----------



## BertieBones

4 Days!!!!! xx


----------



## taperjeangirl

wow you get wed this week!!!!


----------



## leash27

Wowser - FOUR days to go!!! How exciting Mynx!!! 

x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I just ordered ur wedding present :D xXx


----------



## Mynx

Woohooo!! :D 

I've been to get my haircut.. it's nothing like I wanted lol! :rofl: BUT! It's actually ok and works well with my tiara and veil :thumbup: It looks a little bit like Kerry Katona's hair atm so at least I know I can do a Jedward do at some point if I wanted to :haha: 
Got a guest book today.. nothing fancy, just a nice book with teddies on the front and got a pen that we can stick down so it doesnt go walkies!!!


----------



## Tiff

Almost THREE days!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

:haha: 
You know what.. I'm still very calm about everything! I'm glad that I dont have a mad rush of things to do between now and Saturday because that would just stress me up to the eyeballs :haha: 

Tomorrow -
Jay to get haircut
Start getting a few nibblies etc for Friday evening
Zumba ;) 
One of our friends who's doing the photos is popping over, so I'll give him the list of poses we want
Put together emergency bridal kit (needle, ivory and red thread, paracetomol etc)

Thursday - 
Get blitzing on cleaning the flat (I make it sound like a pigsty lol, it really isnt!)
Get some booze for Friday evening altho we wont all be getting slaughtered as we dont want to be hungover on Saturday :haha: 
Get acrylic nails done?
Get stuff packed up for hotel 
Get stuff packed up for Jay staying at Alex's (my chauffeur and photo friend ;))

Friday - 
Get acrylica nails done?
Make sure place is clean and tidy
Sort out nibblies for the evening
Get down to the hotel to drop stuff off 
Go over final list, make sure everything is done! 
Everyone who's staying at the hotel will be coming over for a few drinks and chats :)

Saturday
Getting married!! :wohoo: 

Jay will be staying at our friend's the night before, so he'll go back with him at the end of Friday evening and my friends Amelia and Marge (who are coming from inner London) will be staying here with me and Elisha :thumbup:

For those of you who have had acrylic nails done, when is the best time for me to get them done? The day before or on Thursday?


----------



## booflebump

I would get your acrylics done on Thursday - gives you time to go back on Fri if you find they are too long :thumbup:

It's so exciting - I can't believe in a couple of weeks me, you, Bry, Tiff and Laura will all be members of the Mrs Club!


----------



## Mynx

I know!! It seems like its going to be the end of era of planning for all of us! I really wont know what to do with myself after this :cry: I'll be pining away in Bride and Beyond forever :rofl: 

Yup I think I'll get the acrylics done on Thursday .. after my cleaning marathon of course!! :haha: Not sure if I'll get time on Friday anyways!


----------



## booflebump

Good plan Mrs to be very, very soon! xxx


----------



## michyk84

your plan sounds fab & its so close :D
you will have to stay & help us lot in planning stages with tips and stuff so we can have perfect days like you guys


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I won't see ya now til ur in ya frock :D xXx


----------



## Mynx

Unless you're going to Zumba tomorra night ;) I wont be wearing me frock to that :haha:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oh shit yer I forgot that lol
xXx


----------



## Mynx

:haha: 

Just bought and downloaded our wedding music thru iTunes and burnt them to a cd :D Ticked off a load of stuff that need checking off, and had a look thru our list for stuff we need to take down to the hotel ... there's sooooo much to take! Eek! Might have to get a cab down there lol or "borrow" the best man to run us down there with the stuff! :haha:


----------



## jms895

Hey hun I am busy tomorrow and Thurs then may get on Fri but maybe not. Will wish you luck on FB but HAVE A FANTASTIC DAY and enjoy every second! Cant wait to see piccies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :wedding:


----------



## EmmyReece

:shock: 3 days to go

this week has just sped by :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

mynx, sorry not been in much very busy sorting new job out. Just come in to give you a massive squeeze and some loving xxx


----------



## twiggy56

I remember saing 3 days to go! So clearly actually as '3' just sounded rediculous!

Im so jealous you get to do this time before, wish i cold have that excitement again!

Enjoy every second of this bit hun xx


----------



## Tiff

Twiggs! HB! I have soooo missed you guys!!! :cry: :haha: Not the same without all of us planning our days, that's for sure. :(


----------



## Mynx

Aww Twigs! HB! Have missed you guys loads n loads! Thank you for dropping by tho, I know you both must be really busy atm what with one thing and another! :hugs: 

3 days to go and still calm :) Have been sorting out the little things today like putting pins in our buttonholes and putting them in a basket for the best man to hand out. 
Had a call from the hotel today telling me they were setting up the room today for the meal so we can pop by tomorrow and do our finishing touches :happydance: So I've been sorting out the bits n pieces needed for that ... post box, table plan, place cards etc :) 
Jay also got his haircut (looks gorgeous, yummy :cloud9:) so that's another thing sorted :thumbup: 

Went to Zumba tonight, another good session apart from a GIANT MOTH came flapping it's way in! It was bloody huge! I didnt know if it was a bat or a bird :rofl: Nikkinoonoo's reaction was priceless bless her! She hates creepy crawlies more than I do :rofl: 
Our friend who's doing the photos and driving me to our venue popped over tonight to check over a few things and to pick up the list of photo poses that we want. 
And that's about it for today! A couple of people have asked if I'm nervous and I'm really not. Not in the slightest. Excited yes :happydance: Nervous no. And the way I see it now is if I've forgotten anything, it's tough shite :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Tomorrow's plan 

Get blitzing on the cleaning 
Go down to the hotel to finish dressing the tables (or we might leave that till Friday when Jay's parents will be here to look after Evie)
Possibly get my nails done if we get time
Get some party nibbles/drinks for Friday night 

Friday's Plan

Finish of any cleaning
Go down to hotel 
Pack up Jay's stuff for Alex to pick up
Get some cooking done for the evening

Jay's parents will be over pretty early on Friday so if we need to pop out then they can look after Evie :thumbup: And his mum can help me out with the cooking :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

your both very worth it- so dragged down though atm with stuff to be done but that wont stop me from trying as hard as i can to make time to message you both and wish you the best day EVER :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Mynx

Bless you thanks hunny :hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Lol that wasn't a moth it was a sodding hang glider!!! I nearly weed! 
xXx


----------



## Tiff

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Lol that wasn't a moth it was a sodding hang glider!!! I nearly weed!
> xXx

Oh my god, that made me literally LOL. :haha:


----------



## mossip

2 days to go!!!. I can't actually believe how quick its gone :). 
Nikkinoonoo I would of ran screaming from the room like a loon :haha:. I hate butterfly s and moths xxx


----------



## Mynx

Tiff said:


> Nikkinoonoo said:
> 
> 
> Lol that wasn't a moth it was a sodding hang glider!!! I nearly weed!
> xXx
> 
> Oh my god, that made me literally LOL. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

You shoulda seen her, it was hilarious! :haha: 

The sky is blue, the sun is out but will it last? I really hope so! August has been really crappy in terms of the weather, so hopefully September will be better :D Knowing our luck it'll probably snow on Saturday :rofl: 

Going to be cleaning for most of the morning, then I'll go down to the local beauty salon and get my nails done :D


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

mossip said:


> 2 days to go!!!. I can't actually believe how quick its gone :).
> Nikkinoonoo I would of ran screaming from the room like a loon :haha:. I hate butterfly s and moths xxx

Mossip, funny enough, that's exactly what I did, while slapping myself round the back of the head! And screaming louder than the music :blush:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Mynx said:


> Tiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkinoonoo said:
> 
> 
> Lol that wasn't a moth it was a sodding hang glider!!! I nearly weed!
> xXx
> 
> Oh my god, that made me literally LOL. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> You shoulda seen her, it was hilarious! :haha:
> 
> The sky is blue, the sun is out but will it last? I really hope so! August has been really crappy in terms of the weather, so hopefully September will be better :D Knowing our luck it'll probably snow on Saturday :rofl:
> 
> Going to be cleaning for most of the morning, then I'll go down to the local beauty salon and get my nails done :DClick to expand...

:wedding:


----------



## michyk84

2 days :D


----------



## EmmyReece

2 days :wedding:

really hope the weather holds out for you :flower:

:happydance:


----------



## booflebump

Holy smokes - 2 SLEEPS! :yipee:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Nik incase u don't see FB check ur messages I tweaked the reading see what u think xXx


----------



## Jemma_x

2 days :wedding:


----------



## Tiff

TWO DAYS!!!

How are you doing hun?


----------



## mossip

Nikkinoonoo said:


> mossip said:
> 
> 
> 2 days to go!!!. I can't actually believe how quick its gone :).
> Nikkinoonoo I would of ran screaming from the room like a loon :haha:. I hate butterfly s and moths xxx
> 
> Mossip, funny enough, that's exactly what I did, while slapping myself round the back of the head! And screaming louder than the music :blush:Click to expand...

Aww bless you hunny. When they come in the house I get the cats to eat them :smug: :haha:
2 more sleeps!!!! Xxx


----------



## Mynx

Mossip, my cats usually eat them too but then they'll end up chundering :sick: Bleurgh!

Tiff, I'm good thanks hun :) Managed to get my nails done today, I was advised that gels would last longer than acrylics and they're stronger too so that's what I opted for.. feels really strange! Especially typing with them :haha:
I'm still really really calm but I'm getting excited now :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Oh and I just wanna say thanks to Tiff, Honeybee2, Twigs and Boofs for the lovely card they sent me :hugs: You girls are lovely, I'm really touched, thank you!! :hugs:


----------



## twiggy56

:kiss:

2 days my lovely!!! :yipee:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I wanna see the nails! :) xXx


----------



## Tiff

Update your title lady!!! :haha: Although with the time difference you might as well say there's 1 day to go. :wohoo:

So beyond excited for you, but kinda sad too! I've had SO much fun planning my wedding with you lovely ladies, kind of feel like its the end of a journey (as Twiggs put it in her journal). :cry:


----------



## Mynx

Here's the nails, just for Nik ;) xXx
 



Attached Files:







P9010126.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mynx

Omg I've just noticed I have knuckles like a gorilla!!! :rofl:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Ooo you went for square ones! :) Very nice, wish I had nails! xXx


----------



## Mynx

They cost about £20-£25 for acrylics and the ones I had done were sposed to cost £35 but she let me off a fiver for some reason :shrug: I'm really pleased with them :)


----------



## Jemma_x

You get married tomorrow:wedding:

Love your nails aswell.


----------



## EmmyReece

Omg it's almost here :Shock: good luck for tomorrow hun, I hope its everything you dreamed of and more :flower:


----------



## michyk84

its tomorrow :happydance: how does it feel knowing today is your last day as miss?
love the nails


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

SO fast forward 24 hours! UR WEDDIN DAY!! :D xXx


----------



## Mynx

Thank you ladies :hugs:
Tiff, I know what you mean hun altho I'll be hanging around here quite alot after the wedding wishing I was still on the waiting list :haha: Having you guys around has been amazing, the advice, love and support has been amazing from all the girls in here, you're all amazing and I loves ya loads!! :hugs: 

Michy, it feels so wierd that this is my last full day as a Miss and by tomorrow evening I'll be Mrs Cipriano! Really odd! This might be a little too TMI, but last night we had our last :sex: as "single" people :haha: Tonight we wont get a chance cos Jay is staying at our friend's house! 

Today's plan...

Finish housework (changing sheets, litter box etc)
Go get food for tonight
Go down to the hotel to dress tables 

And I *think* that's it :happydance: 
Then I can just relax and enjoy chatting with everyone tonight (not drinking tho!) and then crash out in Elisha's bed with her :haha:


----------



## booflebump

1 more sleep!! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## twiggy56

This night, before the big day is SO exciting!! :yipee:

Make sure you tell as many people as you can...'im getting married tomorrow!'

Just for effect :winkwink:


----------



## booflebump

What time is the actual service tomorrow Mrs to be? :kiss:

xxx


----------



## Tiff

:haha: That's good advice Twigs! I'll be belting it from the rooftops this time next week!

Huuuuuuun its tomorrow!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Will be anxiously awaiting pictures and the story of how your day went. Where are you guys honeymooning again?


----------



## Tiff

:haha: That's good advice Twigs! I'll be belting it from the rooftops this time next week!

Huuuuuuun its tomorrow!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Will be anxiously awaiting pictures and the story of how your day went. Where are you guys honeymooning again?


----------



## Mynx

The ceremony is at 3pm :) 

We're not really having a honeymoon as such but we'll be going away in a caravan for a few nights from 19th September...with MIL and FIL lol! But they'll be handy to look after Evie ;)


----------



## booflebump

Thanks chick, I will be thinking of you all day! :kiss:


----------



## cherry22

Good luck and congratulations for tomorrow! xxxx


----------



## leash27

Wishing you lots of luck and happiness for tomorro Mynx!! I hope you enjoy every single second of your big day!!

Look forward to hearing all about it and seeing your pics!!!

X


----------



## Tiff

I have butterflies in my stomach for you!!! I am SO excited!!!!

Please have someone put a sneaky picture in here!!! :flower:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I just tried on my wedding outfit again :D Got my confetti in my bag, hairdressers appt at 10.30am and looking forward to saring your day with ya Nik :D 
I love you yano! xXx


----------



## purpledahlia

Have a fabulous day tomorrow chick! I amnt on FB at the moment but will lookout in here for a picture! 

Loads and loads of luck!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## randomxx

I hope you have a fantastic day hun. Looking forward to seeing a sneaky pic xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Good luck for tomorrow, have a fab day and ill be keeping an eye out on here for pics xx


----------



## michyk84

hope you have a fabby day tomorrow :D :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Aww thanks everyone :hugs: 

Well I had a terrible night's sleep lol! We all had a really good evening and I actually had to tell Jay's parents that it was time to go home so I could get some sleep! Jay had already gone to our mate's house so I was left with all the cleaning up :dohh: Eventually got to bed at just gone 1am and then lay in bed (shared with Elisha last night as 2 of my friends were in my bed!) staring at the ceiling... I think I must of finally dozed off around 2ish and was awake at 7am so I'm knackered already LOL! 

Oh well.. I get married in 7 hours and 20 minutes!!!! I cant wait!!!! :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: good luck for today hun, I hope it's everything you dreamed of and more xx


----------



## michyk84

good luck today :D


----------



## apaton

Have a fab day !!! :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

:happydance: Woooohoo! Hope the excitement helps combat how tired you are :hugs:

Have an amazing day sweetie!!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Have an amazing day my love!!!


----------



## mossip

45 mins to go :happydance:. I'm so excited. I hope you have a fantastic day and its all you dreamed of xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

you'll be well into the ceremony by now :cloud9: :happydance:

can't wait to hear all about it when you're back online :D


----------



## mossip

Congratulations Mrs Cipriano :) xxxx


----------



## twiggy56

*chants* Pic pic pic pic pic pic! 

Congratulations Nix! You will be a married woman now! :dance:


----------



## randomxx

Congratulations hun, I hope your having the best time ever. 

Can't wait to see pics xxx


----------



## michyk84

has anyone got any pics yet? 
congratulations :D


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations my lovely - I am so excited to see pics of your special day :kiss: :kiss: :wedding:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I have pictures :D ...............


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/100_4855.jpg

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/100_4867.jpg

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/100_4883.jpg

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/100_4907.jpg

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/100_4909.jpg

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/100_4927.jpg

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/100_4938.jpg

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/100_4949.jpg

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/100_4959.jpg

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/100_4967.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: amazing, absolutely stunning :happydance: Mynx you look every inch the beautiful bride that I thought you would be, looks like you had a fantastic time :D

thanks for the pics Nikkinoonoo :D


----------



## michyk84

lovely pics mynx you looked stunning :D


----------



## mossip

Aww :cloud9: absolutely gorgeous. You look so happy and perfect in your dress xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

She looked stunning, she really did, and the day was perfect :cloud9:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Awwwww wow !! You looked amazing ! 

Congrats!!!!


----------



## booflebump

Awwwww beautiful :cloud9: Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous my fellow Mrs C! :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Tiff

:cloud9: Oh my goodness!!! She looked incredible!!! So so so so so so so happy for you both! :happydance:

Although I've seen it in pictures before, what's with everyone sitting on the ground? :haha: I've not seen it over here, looks fun!!!


----------



## booflebump

Tiff said:


> :cloud9: Oh my goodness!!! She looked incredible!!! So so so so so so so happy for you both! :happydance:
> 
> Although I've seen it in pictures before, what's with everyone sitting on the ground? :haha: I've not seen it over here, looks fun!!!

It's an old disco song - 'oops upside your head' and you have to sit on the floor and do the actions :rofl:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Whe I was snapping away while the bride and groom had their first dance, I looked back at the photos on my camera and spotted something I never saw when taking them.... AN IMPOSTER!! 


My daughter doing a front moon! 
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/100_4955.jpg


----------



## Tiff

:haha: Awww bless her heart she's adorable. :cloud9:


----------



## mossip

:haha: how adorable is she. Gorgeous pictures :) xxx


----------



## honeybee2

you looked amazing my darling, so happy for you :wohoo: :cloud9: So proud of you too, and I knew you'd look STUNNING!


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww but a very adorable imposter at that :D


----------



## BertieBones

Aww Mynx you look stunning! Congratulations!!! xx


----------



## purpledahlia

Awww HUGE congrats lady!! You're a married woman now!!

Hope your day was everything you wished for and you all looked stunning! Love the first photo of you outside, so pretty! 

Hope you enjoyed yourself xx


----------



## taperjeangirl

awww how cute was Jessie in her dress! 

Tiff....... 
It's a must at weddings!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVyXj0UHq6o


----------



## Mynx

Well ladies! I did it! I am now Mrs C!!! :happydance: 

I'll be updating with a more detailed post and an overload of piccies (altho I only have Nikkinoonoo's pics and my friend Amelia's black and white ones atm!) tomorrow morning when Evie's in bed but I just wanted to say that I had an absolutley fantastic day, it all went so smoothly and was so relaxed! So much so that our meal ran over by an hour :haha: so the reception started a little later and went on later than it was supposed to, but it was all good! Brilliant day! I will update more fully tomorrow but here's a few piccies to keep you going :D 

(btw, thanks Nik for posting up the piccies so far :hugs:)
 



Attached Files:







160.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 20









176.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 19









215.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 20









275.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 21









307.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Mynx

Oh and thank you thank you thank you ladies for my flowers! They were stunning! :hugs:


----------



## mossip

Beautiful pictures. I love black and white photo's. Can't wait to hear all about your beautiful day xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks for the extra piccies hun, love the one of you going in for a kiss with dh, it just captures everything :cloud9:


----------



## booflebump

You're welcome :kiss: Beautiful pics my lovely, just stunning xxx


----------



## mossip

Boofs where has the time gone since your wedding??? It doesn't seem like that long ago xxx


----------



## michyk84

those b&w pics are stunning, so glad you had a amazing day


----------



## purpledahlia

Aw i love all the pics, the one of you laughing at the table is great! So glad it all went well, xx


----------



## twiggy56

Aww Nix you look amazing hun, love the black and white!!

:flower:


----------



## Mynx

purpledahlia said:


> Aw i love all the pics, the one of you laughing at the table is great! So glad it all went well, xx

That pic just kinda captured the essence of the day really! 

There'll be more piccies on their way tomorrow along with a full run down of our day .. I'm actually really sad it's all over now! I feel like I'm having to go thru a period of mourning for our wedding :haha:


----------



## Scamp

Aw you look stunning :cloud9: Congrats x


----------



## Shabutie

Congratulations, you looked stunning and so relaxed! 

Your a MRS!!!!


----------



## Tiff

You are so very welcome for the flowers!!! Love all the pictures, looks like such an amazing day!


----------



## leash27

Mynx you looked beautiful! All the dress debacle was 100% worth it - you made a stunning bride! The pics you have posted so far are lovely too, I am looking forward to hearing all about your day!

Congrats on becoming a MRS!!!!

x


----------



## Mynx

Ok so finally I can get round to giving you the run down of our wedding :) 

*Friday 2nd September* 

Woke up early with LOADS to do! We were going to be having the people who were staying in the hotel over to our place in the evening and I wanted to make sure that the place was clean and tidy and there was plenty of party food for them to eat! I also got some booze in to help the introductions :haha: 
So we spent the day getting shopping, cleaning and cooking! I didnt get time to sit and think about the enormity of what we were going to be doing the next day lol so there were no nerves at all :D I also went down to the hotel to dress the tables with our little extras :)
The evening went well, but I did have to chuck Jay's parents and his cousin out because it was gone midnight and I was knackered! 
I slept in Elisha and Evie's room with them and my friends Amelia and Marge slept in my bed. Jay was staying at our friend Alex's house. 
*
Saturday 3rd September - WEDDING DAY!!! *

Was awake at 7am! Gaaah I hadnt got to sleep till gone 2am because I was in Elisha's bed so I wasnt particularly comfortable lol! I also missed Jay loads :( 
Anyways, Elisha and I got up and soon after, Evie woke up so I got her sorted out with a bottle and then chilled out with a cuppa and a couple of slices of toast. 
Elisha asked if I was nervous...I still wasnt nervous! I wondered if that was a good thing or not lol! 
Woke Amelia and Marge up about 9am .. did a few girlie screams, arm flapping and excited bouncing (think Rachel in Friends!) and then Elisha got to work in the kitchen cooking bacon butties for us all :D Nom nom :) Amelia popped the champers and floated a couple of strawberries in them and we supped on those and ate our bacon butties :D 

I started getting ready after the butties and by midday, I was pretty much ready to go! I'd done my hair and my makeup myself and was parading around in my nightie and my bridal shoes, trying to get used to wearing them :) 
I put Evie down for a nap soon after but she didnt sleep long.. around half of what she'd normally sleep so I thought this didnt bode well for later that day... hmmmm...
Anyways, everyone else got themselves ready one by one while I continued to chain smoke (lol!) and sup my champers :D I STILL didnt feel nervous, but the excitement was really mounting and I was just itching to get into my dress! In the meantime, my flowers turned up from Tiff, Boofs, Honeybee and Twigs .. thanks again girls, they really are gorgeous!! :hugs:

Our friend Alex who was going to be our chauffeur wasnt picking me up till 2.30pm so we started getting my dress on at about 1.45pm ... it took 10 minutes to lace it up and Amelia was pleased to report that I had no backfat! I'd lost a few pounds since the last time I had my dress on so I was really chuffed that the dress fitted perfectly :D 
Alex turned up at 2pm so we could get some piccies taken so we started making our way to the car at about 2.15pm ... we had a few piccies outside of the car and then put Evie in her carseat and bundled me in the back ... wow I didnt realise quite how much dress I had :haha: I looked like I was trying to pat a giant marshmallow down lol! 
Once in the car we set off for the 5 minute drive to the hotel (this is why I didnt bother with paying for a car to take us on a 5 minute journey!) We drove pretty slowly and had a few beeps from other cars on the way :haha: which was nice :D Got to the hotel with about 15 minutes to spare so the registrars came out and had a chat with to just verify all my details and to talk thru where I needed to stand etc. 
So .... 3pm comes and I'm ready to walk down the short aisle into the conservatory where our ceremony was taking place ... and to be with my husband to be :happydance: 
Elisha walked me down the aisle to "At Last" by Etta James and unfortunately the flower girls just wouldnt play ball lol! Nikkinoonoo had to carry Evie and hold Jessica's hand while walking behind me! Aah well, we did think that it may happen and that's the chance you take with having little ones in your bridal party! BUT! It really didnt matter to me! What was important was stood at the end of the aisle with a huge grin on his face mouthing that he loved me :cloud9: 
Elisha did a reading for us and then the ceremony kicked off ... we both said our own vows in addition to the legal ones we were expected to say. We giggled and chuckled thru them and when Jay started saying his vows, alot of the ladies started to cry! I tried to block it out otherwise I'd have started as well lol! We exchanged rings, and were pronounced man and wife! :happydance: WE DID IT!!! It was amazing! You couldnt wipe the smile off our faces! We then signed the register (Signed Sealed Delivered by Stevie Wonder) and were presented with our marraige certificate and walked out of the room to "Greatest Day" by Take That :D 

We were then greeted by the hotel staff carrying trays of drinks.. wine, Pimms and juices and some crisps and nibbles. Little Jess handed me a lucky black cat on a ribbon and a horseshoe on a ribbon, bless her :) And then we spent a little time thanking people and being congratulated. 
Luckily the sun was out so we were able to go into the gardens and have our photos done outside :D So we spent the rest of the drinks reception doing that!
We were then called in for our meal which was amazing! It was a very safe option in that we'd chosen melon for starter, roast chicken dinner, and apple pie with cream for dessert but the amount of food per serving was HUGE! To say that everyone was stuffed was an understatement :haha: The speeches went well... Nikkinoonoo read out a poem that she'd written for us which was lovely (thanks again Nik!) and then Elisha read out my dad's speech.. then it was Jay's turn and then the best man... both Jay and the best man choked up at the end of their speeches and I thought I was in danger of crying but again, I didnt! We then handed out the gifts we'd got for the key members of our party and got told off by them all for getting them presents lol ;) Everything about the day so far had been so relaxed.... to the point that we were running late lol! We were supposed to finish the meal by 6.30pm so the hotel staff could re dress the room for the reception but we didnt finish till gone 7pm, which is what time people started arriving for the reception! I spoke to the manager about extending the reception for an extra hour and he agreed and so did the DJ :D 

The reception was in full swing and at about 8.30pm Jay and I took to the floor for our first dance as husband and wife... "Halo" by Beyonce was our song of choice and as it started and we snuggled in, I could feel the emotion taking over.. Jay told me how much he loved me and how beautiful I looked and that was it, I was crying lol! I'd managed to keep it all in and in that 3 minutes, the tears flowed :haha: But it was really nice having those few minutes where it was just us.. no one else.. just me and my new husband. 
The rest of the evening went really well, people were up dancing, or out in the gardens chatting, or up at the bar chatting and Jay and I spent very little time together as we were trying to mingle as much as we could and I also wanted to get on the dance floor at least a few times :rofl: 
Evie was supposed to be staying in Jay's parents room that night so we could have some time alone but she was having none of it. She'd fallen asleep around 9ish and was in her buggy and slept there for about an hour or so. When Jay's mum tried to take her up to their room, Evie was in hysterics, crying out for Mummy and Daddy so she eventually had to bring her back down to us. Jay then had to go and swap the cot from their room to our honeymoon suite along with all her bits and pieces! Eek! Evie was really clingy after that so I didnt really get to put her down from about 11pm till when the reception finished at midnight. No biggie, I still enjoyed myself ;) 
Anyways.. everyone started going home and some of the people who were staying at the hotel had an extra drink or two in the bar while Elisha went back to our place armed with left over buffet food (which was delicious!) and the floral centrepieces from the tables. Luckily she had some help getting it all back as Amelia was staying along with a couple of her mates. 
We ended up getting up to our room at just past 1am and spent a good hour trying to get Evie to sleep, and eventually she went off :happydance: It was about that time that I noticed the bag I'd packed with all my clothes, makeup etc wasnt there! It had been taken home with the flowers etc :rofl: 
Anyway, at 2am, we ran a hot, deep bubble bath and both sat in it with a glass of champers opening all our wedding cards! We were astounded at the generosity of all our guests... our holiday kitty is alot healthier now, and not only that, we can afford to get a few bits we need and also keep some aside :) 
After our bath, I had no lingerie or clothes so I was sat in Jay's tux shirt.. he didnt mind tho :haha: He said I looked like a bond girl :rofl: It was a lovely part of the day for us, where we were able to be alone, and enjoy being alone and reading all the well wishes and congratulations from everyone who came to our special day :) I think we eventually got to sleep around 3.30am :shock:

So that was basically our day! I thought it would go alot quicker but I was pleased to say that it didnt go as quickly as I thought it would... it didnt go slowly but it went at a really good pace! I was able to enjoy it to the max and not be stressed or fussed about Evie being in our room, or the flower girls not wanting to walk down the aisle etc! 
The next morning was amusing.. I went down to breakfast in my new MIL's blouse and trousers and actually looked like one of the hotel staff :rofl: 


But you know what? I wouldnt have changed any of it for the world! It was an amazing day and night. I felt so beautiful and fantastic and I know that I'm extremely lucky to have such wonderful friends and family :cloud9:


----------



## booflebump

Mossip - I KNOW! Seems like forever ago

Mynx - I felt really sad after the wedding too - it's such a huge part of your life for long doing the planning, and then poof, it's all over 

xxx


----------



## Mynx

It is totally sad! Both Jay and I feel the same! He was looking thru the piccies we have so far and he got teary quite a few times .. I think it's cos he held himself together so well at the wedding and the emotion of the day has caught up with him! Bless :cloud9:


----------



## booflebump

Awwwww :cloud9: It sounds like you had the most lovely, fantastic day :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: that sounds beautiful hun, and so fantastic, and you looked stunning. and the way you described the first dance brought tears to my eyes :blush:


----------



## mossip

Aww thank you for sharing your day. I actually cried a little reading it lol. 
It all sounds so perfect :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Tiff

:cloud9: Sounds like such a perfect day, so happy for you and Jay!! :kiss:

Yeah, I know I'm gonna be sad after as well. :( Its going to be mighty tough getting back into the swing of things!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Sounds like you had a great time the day of the wedding getting ready :D


----------



## Mynx

We did Nik! It was just soo much like the wedding.. no hassle, no chaos.. just really chilled and relaxed :D 

I just wanna say again Nik, thank you so much for all your help in the run up and also on the day with Evie and writing our poem :hugs: Luffs you muchly xXx


----------



## purpledahlia

Sounds like a fabulous day, so glad it went well! xx


----------



## Smile181c

Hello, Married Lady!!

I am so sorry, I missed your big day - I had a week off work with no internet, and I'd completely forgot about bnb :hugs:

You looked absolutely stunning! Hope it was everything you dreamed of xxx


----------



## michyk84

awww your day sounds perfect :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

:hissy: I wanna do it all again!!! :hissy:


----------



## Tiff

You gonna continue on posting in this journal hun? Or should we start up our idea of having the Brides 2011 chat thread? :flower:

I'm sure I'll want to do it all again after Saturday too!!!! I'm so excited but dreading it in the same vein too!


----------



## Mynx

I really like the idea of the Brides 2011 chat thread :thumbup: It seems a bit pointless posting in here now cos I'm not planning my wedding anymore :cry: 

The wedding day was sooo bittersweet... it was such a perfect day that I just want to relive it over and over again :( Had it gone wrong I'd have probaby been relieved it was over :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Here's the link to our wedding album on Photobucket.. we still have more photos to come back but these are the ones we have so far :thumbup: 

For anyone interested, view away as it's set to public :D


----------



## leash27

Noooooooooo you guys can't leave B&B!! I'm not a 2011 bride and I still need your help!!!

X


----------



## Mynx

Hehe dont worry hunny I'll still be around as I'm sure the other girls will :hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Awww sad init :( 

Not been to a good wedding in bloomin ages, got the taste for em now :p xXx


----------



## Mynx

Tis sad :cry: But I guess married life goes on! I had a phone call today asking for Mrs Cipriano, which for a millisecond sounded wierd till I realised it was me :rofl:

Have sorted my name change on about half of the stuff I needed to .. need to go into my bank tomorrow and the Tmobile shop with my wedding cert to do those change overs and also the change on our TV license and I think we're done :thumbup: Jay is also going to add me to his "rainy day" account so we'll have a joint bank account :)


----------



## Mynx

Ooo I forgot to mention about the cake/cup cakes and the favours! I neednt have worried! They were all gorgeous! 

The favours were a combination of organza bags and little teeny boxes which had a few choc shaped hearts (like heart shaped Smarties) heart shaped mints and wedding day rock and was exactly what I was looking at when we thought we might have to do them ourselves :haha: 
The cake was GORGEOUS! Very simple which is exactly what I wanted. Top layer was a victoria sponge and bottom layer was a goreous moist chocolate sponge and then in the evening there were chocolate and vanilla cupcakes stacked up... LOVED them!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







311609_10150352352246678_746651677_9738344_5755231_n.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tiff

:munch: Sounds delish, and it looked incredible!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## mossip

Mmmm Yummy. They look delish :) xxx


----------



## jms895

Lovely pics hun x


----------



## mossip

jms895 We get married the same day!!! :happydance:

Mynx I miss you already. Please get a journal :) xxx


----------



## jms895

:wohoo:


----------



## laura&faith

i realy like your bridesmaid shoes where are they from if you dont mind me asking 
xxx


----------



## Mynx

Here they are hunny :) Great bargain too :thumbup:


----------



## laura&faith

thanks alot going to bee adding these to my collection lol they just look so comfy and i want to wear something real comfy to x


----------



## Mynx

Have started a new day to day journal here 

:D


----------

